# Drstratton - My Backyard Journey Journal



## drstratton (Mar 31, 2020)

Good morning! My name's Rene' - my husband Dale and I have been married for 35 years, we have 3 adult children! Our family consists of our oldest son, our daughter & her husband, our youngest son, his wife and their brand new baby boy, our first grandchild, born on 3.26.2020!

I'm here to learn and share as I begin a new backyard animal journey! My husband is going to be retiring in 2-3 months, dependent upon when the current job he's doing finishes! We thought it would be June 1st, but then Coronavirus. Covid has changed the direction we thought we were heading and we have made the decision that we need to become more self sustaining for ourselves, our children & their families!

We have 5 acres in WA State and have always grown a large garden. We've had dogs, cats, Banty chickens, pet rabbits and 2 of our children raised pigs for 4H! Currently we have 16 chicks in the brooder. These are not Banty's, hopefully they will all be good egg layers! We have been working on upgrading the chicken coop and expanding the pen. We want our chickens to free range, but they need to be protected, as there are dogs in our neighborhood that love to come in and slaughter chickens! We also have coyotes! The rabbit hutches will be in the chicken pen. We are using the old hutch that we built for our children's pets and are in the process of constructing a new one! The pig pen is in another area of our property!  The pig area includes the original pen and it is tied to our old chicken pen, we have decided to expand it to give the pigs more you, so they will have access to the old chicken area. Doing this not only gives more room, but provides shade & shelter for them throughout the day, they should be able to get out of the sun and any nasty weather that might bother them.

Pig Pen!








Chicken Coop & Pen Area




Chicks!




Full view of garden, chicken and rabbit section!




Starting modifications to coop! We removed the nesting boxes from inside to give more room for our larger chickens.  My husband is adding new nesting boxes to the outside!




View of Chicken coop & soon to be new pen area, rabbit hutch before moving into pen. The new pen will extend to the existing fence straight ahead and to the right! It's quite messy right now, but that will be cleaned up soon!







Rabbit hutch moved into place! My husband raised the hutch up so that we would not have to stoop down to handle the rabbits, this hutch was built for our children when they were little's!💞
We need to finish adding the support for the lift, our battery died on the cordless drill, but we were okay with that as it had been a very long day to get to this point! When finished with the modifications, I will give it a fresh coat of paint to match the new hutch we are in the process of building! The new hutch will be to the right! We will be adding an auto watering system for the rabbits and the chickens!






That's all for the moment. I will share the build of the new hutch along with the plans and materials list that my husband drew up! I hope to get the rabbits, by the weekend, we'll see how it goes!

~ Thank you for stopping by!~


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Mar 31, 2020)

Welcome, can't wait to hear more of your journey as it unfolds!


----------



## drstratton (Mar 31, 2020)

frustratedearthmother said:


> Welcome, can't wait to hear more of your journey as it unfolds!


Thank you! 
This has been a bit of a hard change for us, we were ready to relax and enjoy retirement, but we have the capability to do this and need to be prepared for whatever the future brings! Now that I've set my mind in this direction, the journey will be fun!


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Mar 31, 2020)

Happy to have you join us, will be  following your adventure


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Mar 31, 2020)

Sounds like me.. I retired in January this year and am working harder than ever at home.  But I love it and I suspect you will too.


----------



## drstratton (Mar 31, 2020)

B&B Happy goats said:


> Happy to have you join us, will be  following your adventure


Thank you for the welcome and following my journey!  💞


----------



## drstratton (Mar 31, 2020)

frustratedearthmother said:


> Sounds like me.. I retired in January this year and am working harder than ever at home.  But I love it and I suspect you will too.


We were thinking about downsizing...so much for that idea...lol!  I do love the idea of being more self sufficient! I don't know exactly what the near future has in store for us and it might be brighter sooner than we think, but it would be derelict to not be prepared for the need to ride it out until it improves! 

Edit to add: Congratulations on your retirement and thank you for the encouragement, I am having one of those days and it helps to remember that I am not alone! 💞


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Mar 31, 2020)

things will get better, hang in there


----------



## drstratton (Mar 31, 2020)

B&B Happy goats said:


> things will get better, hang in there


I know they will...I just needed an attitude adjustment today...lol! I've been handling the changes really well, until this morning...this to shall pass! Thank you so much! 💞💞💞


----------



## drstratton (Mar 31, 2020)

Country life!  My husband just repaired a drain valve for the drip line that we have for the tree's along our driveway. He asked me to go out and turn it on along with the tree line water next to our Chicken & Rabbit area! So, I did as he asked and as I'm turning on the drip, I get a loud pop, a geyser and boom I am soaking wet....😂😂 Something else to repair and oddly enough, this has brightened my mood...go figure...lol!


----------



## drstratton (Mar 31, 2020)

Today has been quite a day! My chicks have decided that those new feathers everyone is sporting, need to be picked at, so lets just keep picking until it bleeds, ooh red, let's really go after it now! Two chicks have been moved to a tote and coated with a homemade version of BluKote. A third chick also needed to be treated, but she is one of the worst ones for picking at everyone, so I can't put her in the tote, even with the bluKote, they aren't leaving it alone... We are changing gears this evening, my husband is going to try to finish the nesting box, so we can move them out to the coop and separate them with wire! The second rabbit hutch will have to wait! My chick brooder is a crib we bought, because I knew they would grow out of a tote way to quickly, evidently they have outgrown the crib and they are only 2 weeks old. Definitely different than my Banty's were!


----------



## drstratton (Mar 31, 2020)

Well I really did not intend for my first day on this board to be so melancholy, that is not how I usually roll! So please forgive me! I am ready to move forward and put this day behind me! 🙃 Thank you again for the warm welcome I have received!


----------



## SA Farm (Mar 31, 2020)

Pretty much every day of farm life offers new challenges and adventures. You got this


----------



## drstratton (Mar 31, 2020)

SA Farm said:


> Pretty much every day of farm life offers new challenges and adventures. You got this


Thank you for the encouragement! Kind of like life in general...some day's can just feel a little off!  I love life and I will enjoy this adventure! Thank you again! 💞


----------



## drstratton (Mar 31, 2020)

There's no way we can get the coop closed up tonight! Hopefully they can behave themselves until it's ready! I'm going to go out first thing tomorrow and give it a thorough cleaning! I wanted to paint the inside, but I don't know if it will dry out quickly enough after washing it, maybe if I stick a heater in there! I'm going to try something tomorrow!  After I get the coop cleaned, I'm going to leave the red light on that I use over night and see if that will make those wounded areas less noticeable, it might be wishful thinking, but I think it's worth a try! Here is as far as we got on the nesting box tonight! 
Just not enough hours when my husband gets home from a 10 hour work day!


----------



## drstratton (Apr 1, 2020)

I went ahead and placed the chicks back into the brooder! There was a bit of picking, but nothing like yesterday! I do believe the red light is making a big difference. One thing to note that I forgot to share is that the picked on chicks are 2 Buff Orpingtons and my Salmon Faverolle. They are all light colored, so the wounds really stand out! I also gave them some warm mash in 2 small bowls, oh my goodness have they been enjoying it! They would be rolly-polly chicks if I fed them that every day! 😂

I will be heading out to clean up the coop and get it ready for paint, but I plan on coming back in to check on them every 15 minutes or so! It's going to be a long day, but that's okay, busy hands and bodies, keep us healthy!


----------



## drstratton (Apr 1, 2020)

I finished painting the inside of the chicken coop today! I have a few before and after pics!  It's amazing what a little paint will do!











Give this a few weeks and it will look like the above picture...but for now...almost pristine!!! 😂


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Apr 1, 2020)

Nonthing like a fresh coat of paint to brighten the hen house


----------



## drstratton (Apr 1, 2020)

B&B Happy goats said:


> Nonthing lime a fresh coat of paint to brighten the hen house


I know right!  It certainly feels good to have it done! Well, the inside anyway! Next will be the new nesting box my husband is adding! 

I've decided that projects multiply like rabbits, no matter how many you take care of there are always more on the way...lol!


----------



## drstratton (Apr 1, 2020)

We got a little more done on the nesting box this evening!  Getting close to 9pm so time to step away from it, 5am comes awful early!

The box will be trimmed out in white with red to match the rest of the coop! We were able to reuse some of what we removed from the coop for the end panels! We didn't have any pieces long enough for the door! I hope to pick up the paint I need on Friday!

Nesting box frame with end panels attached.




This is the door, it will drop open from the front!


----------



## drstratton (Apr 2, 2020)

Well everyone seems to be doing fine now!  No new injuries and the old injuries are healing! They are going crazy over their morning mash! Bad lighting and chicks in motion made for a bit of a blurry picture this morning, sorry! Can't wait to get them into a larger space!


----------



## drstratton (Apr 2, 2020)

I decided to give the chicks something else to occupy their time with!  I added a bowl with sand, some finely clipped fresh grass and a little chick starter!  I think they like it!

<iframe width="1663" height="717" src="



" frameborder="0" allow="accelerometer; autoplay; encrypted-media; gyroscope; picture-in-picture" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## drstratton (Apr 3, 2020)

We are moving along with our projects. A few of pictures of the nesting box! Getting paint today! We won't have a chance to do more until Sunday! 

It opens! 




And Closes!




The Roof!


----------



## drstratton (Apr 3, 2020)

We got our rabbits today!  They are a NZ cross!

Our Buck!




Our Doe's!


----------



## drstratton (Apr 3, 2020)

Making progress on the new hutch!


----------



## Mike CHS (Apr 4, 2020)

It looks like somebody else likes pocket hole screws.


----------



## drstratton (Apr 4, 2020)

Mike CHS said:


> It looks like somebody else likes pocket hole screws.


Definitely!  They make framing so much easier!


----------



## drstratton (Apr 4, 2020)

Some more progress on the chicken coop!  
Nailed in Place!




Roof attached!




Teflon flooring in, this should make cleanup much easier!


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Apr 4, 2020)

Nice looking  chicken castle


----------



## drstratton (Apr 4, 2020)

B&B Happy goats said:


> Nice looking  chicken castle


Lol...When we first built it a friend of ours labeled it the Chicken Taj Majal! 😂


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie (Apr 5, 2020)

Miss @drstratton,

Just found your journal and am now following along.  Regarding your plumbing issue, I can certainly identify with that, as I had to repair our water lines going to our house and shop.  It made for an interesting couple of days.

Senile Texas Aggie


----------



## drstratton (Apr 5, 2020)

Senile_Texas_Aggie said:


> Miss @drstratton,
> 
> Just found your journal and am now following along.  Regarding your plumbing issue, I can certainly identify with that, as I had to repair our water lines going to our house and shop.  It made for an interesting couple of days.
> 
> Senile Texas Aggie


I'm glad you found me...Thank you for joining! Yeah, there can be a lot of back breaking work when you have water line issues! My husband told me that it probably broke because of a water hammer issue...next time I will make sure there is a valve open when I turn a main back on! I'm glad that you got yours fixed!


----------



## drstratton (Apr 5, 2020)

The nesting box is all buttoned up!  We still need to add nest dividers and we need to put in the new roosting bars!  That will come a little later! Next we will add a heat lamp to start warming up the coop and then we will move the chicks out there later today! Home Depot wasn't able to color match my red paint, so it doesn't quite match...oh well...I'll just have to get over it...lol!


----------



## drstratton (Apr 5, 2020)

Moving Day! Our older chicks are moving to the big house and our little's are moving to the crib! Everyone will be so much happier in their new homes! It's been a lot of work and I'm so happy with the end product!

In the big house, but not to sure! 




Hi there...this is pretty cool...lol...love this pic! 




We think we're gonna like this! 
<iframe width="1663" height="717" src="



" frameborder="0" allow="accelerometer; autoplay; encrypted-media; gyroscope; picture-in-picture" allowfullscreen></iframe>

Maran's in the Brooder...what's on the wall...lol! 
<iframe width="1663" height="717" src="



" frameborder="0" allow="accelerometer; autoplay; encrypted-media; gyroscope; picture-in-picture" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## drstratton (Apr 6, 2020)

*@frustratedearthmother I hope you're doing well, I haven't seen you for a few days!  

To everyone who has joined me here, I wish good health for you & your families!*


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Apr 6, 2020)

I'm here!  It's kidding season and I've had three births in the last 24 hours.  Keeps me hopping for sure.   

Really like what you've done with the coops.  The outside nest boxes are really nice!


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Apr 6, 2020)

Same to you and your family


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Apr 6, 2020)

frustratedearthmother said:


> I'm here!  It's kidding season and I've had three births in the last 24 hours.  Keeps me hopping for sure.
> 
> Really like what you've done with the coops.  The outside nest boxes are really nice!


Your on a roll FEM


----------



## drstratton (Apr 6, 2020)

frustratedearthmother said:


> I'm here!  It's kidding season and I've had three births in the last 24 hours.  Keeps me hopping for sure.
> 
> Really like what you've done with the coops.  The outside nest boxes are really nice!


Busy time of the year...I was just a little concerned with everything that's going on in our world right now! So glad that you're doing well! Thank you! 💞


----------



## drstratton (Apr 6, 2020)

B&B Happy goats said:


> Same to you and your family



Thank you!


----------



## drstratton (Apr 6, 2020)

Well, the chicks seem to have survived just fine on their first night in the coop,  (my son had to go out at midnight to turn on the orchard wind machines & water where he works & he told me the coldest temp last night was 31) but they were nice & cozy! They are enjoying their morning mash! I will bring them a sandbox a little later today! I sat out there with them for a bit this morning...I want them to be used to having me around! 

<iframe width="1663" height="717" src="



" frameborder="0" allow="accelerometer; autoplay; encrypted-media; gyroscope; picture-in-picture" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## drstratton (Apr 6, 2020)

I believe this little guy might be a rooster! He was one of the chicks that was being picked at, seems to be doing well and holding his own now! He's always the first to come see me! Hopefully he will always be friendly! 





Enjoying their larger sand box!  

<iframe width="1663" height="717" src="



" frameborder="0" allow="accelerometer; autoplay; encrypted-media; gyroscope; picture-in-picture" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## drstratton (Apr 7, 2020)

Well the saga of the busted water line continues and I have learned a lot! First lesson, open a valve before you turn a main line back on and open it slowly or it might explode, get you soaking wet and cause your husband a lot of extra work! Second...after my husband repaired it he tells me that he hopes it didn't break something down lower...so the next day with that in mind, I open a faucet and slowly open the main line valve only to see water bubbling up down below! I call my husband and tell him that it broke down below and I will work on getting it dug up so that he doesn't have to! We cleared our land mostly by hand and shovel, we didn't have a 4X4 at that time, there was a lot of sagebrush that had to come out not to mention everything else you have to use a shovel for, so I am no stranger to using one. I tell you what, I'm dead dog tired, there were rocks, which was to be expected, but there were also roots from the tree's planted nearby! I persevered and was ready to take that pipe out, so that we could repair what I had broken. At that point my husband comes home...he thanks me for getting so much done. He asks me to show him where the water is coming out...I show him or I try to show him, no water leak! I explain to him again what happened earlier, he then tells me there is nothing wrong with the line, the valve is a stop and waste valve, but he didn't know where the leak was! All of this for nothing...well actually I've decided to look at it as a very good workout! Next time, I will wait until he is home! Lol!


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Apr 7, 2020)

Oh man... all that work.  I guess you could just think of it as a free workout, lol.


----------



## drstratton (Apr 7, 2020)

frustratedearthmother said:


> Oh man... all that work.  I guess you could just think of it as a free workout, lol.


Yep, that's been my mindset...I will definitely feel it tomorrow...Lol!


----------



## SA Farm (Apr 8, 2020)

Sounds like something that would happen to me. I’m totally clueless about such things lol


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1 (Apr 8, 2020)

That’s why I’m so lucky to have have my former contractor hubby!!  He can fix everything!!


----------



## drstratton (Apr 8, 2020)

SA Farm said:


> Sounds like something that would happen to me. I’m totally clueless about such things lol


I helped my husband put in all of the irrigation here, but I had no idea about this valve! Lol!


----------



## drstratton (Apr 8, 2020)

Duckfarmerpa1 said:


> That’s why I’m so lucky to have have my former contractor hubby!!  He can fix everything!!


I'm totally blessed too, my husband can fix everything and build anything we need, I was just trying to save him the work of digging it up! Lol!


----------



## Baymule (Apr 8, 2020)

I’m 5 pages late to the party! Welcome to BYH! We retired 5 years ago and moved to 8 acres. We have chickens, 2feeder Pigs, Sheep, horses, dogs and a garden. The farm is our job now and we love it. Congratulations on the upcoming retirement and the decision to become more self sufficient. Your family will appreciate the good food that you raise!


----------



## drstratton (Apr 8, 2020)

Baymule said:


> I’m 5 pages late to the party! Welcome to BYH! We retired 5 years ago and moved to 8 acres. We have chickens, 2feeder Pigs, Sheep, horses, dogs and a garden. The farm is our job now and we love it. Congratulations on the upcoming retirement and the decision to become more self sufficient. Your family will appreciate the good food that you raise!


Thank you and welcome, I'm so glad that you found my journey! We've lived on our 5 acres for 25 years and have raised chickens (Banty's), had a horse, dogs & cats, saltwater fish tank, fresh fish tank and other various animals! We've always grown a large garden and will now continue to do so! With these changing times we've had to change our focus, as you've read! I really was looking forward to a different lifestyle, but that's okay, we are truly blessed by everything we have and that we have the ability to provide for ourselves and help our children and their families as needed! I'm looking forward to having large eggs and the provision of meat from our own labor!  I'm sure you've also had plenty of adventures and hard labor on your 8 acres in the last 5 years. Congratulations to you too and I'm so glad that you're happy with what you decided to do in your retirement! Wishing you good health and looking forward to getting to know you and the others who are following my journey! Do you have a journal?


----------



## drstratton (Apr 9, 2020)

Good morning! 

We are still making progress on the rabbit hutch!  I come up with ideas and my husband implements & improves them! Last year we purchased a 4'x8' pallet of miscellaneous doors from a cabinet makers overstock store for $25.  We have used them for many projects now including the ones seen on our hutches...we have gotten our money's worth!

Hutch with 1st door & Partial Trim.





Small Door Between Sections, so that I can block them if they aren't being cooperative...lol!







This is the door to the left side with a built in hay feeder! The panel in the door will be replaced with wire!


----------



## drstratton (Apr 9, 2020)

I did a search through my phone...here is a picture of the doors that we bought!  I still can't believe that we got all of these for $25!


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Apr 9, 2020)

That's an awesome score!!!


----------



## drstratton (Apr 9, 2020)

frustratedearthmother said:


> That's an awesome score!!!


I know...right!  We could not pass it up!  They had a couple of more pallets of them, but we just barely had enough room in the back of our pickup for these, plus this place is 3 hours from where we live!


----------



## farmerjan (Apr 9, 2020)

Good thing it wasn't in Tx and @Baymule  had seen it first..... she is one of those "BARGAIN HUNTER" people.....
Great buy for you.


----------



## drstratton (Apr 9, 2020)

farmerjan said:


> Good thing it wasn't in Tx and @Baymule  had seen it first..... she is one of those "BARGAIN HUNTER" people.....
> Great buy for you.


There was some there for her too!


----------



## drstratton (Apr 9, 2020)

I decided to change my breeding stock!  The rabbits that were given to us came out of a colony and I had no idea what their relationship was to each other! My husband found an add on Craigslist for purebred New Zealand's! She had two different litters born a day apart! I was able to get to beautiful bunnies! We will be keeping the original gray rabbit (Chloe) as she is calmer than the other doe, although still quite skittish!

The Trio!  As soon as we finish our new hutch, they will each get their own space!




<iframe width="1663" height="717" src="



" frameborder="0" allow="accelerometer; autoplay; encrypted-media; gyroscope; picture-in-picture" allowfullscreen></iframe>

Our first Doe - Chloe




Our Buck - Buck (I know original...but I like it!







Bucks Parents:
Sire



Bucks Mother & Siblings



Our Doe - She needs a name! Sweet Face!



Back markings!



Her Sire



Her Mother & Siblings!


----------



## Baymule (Apr 9, 2020)

Your bunnies are beautiful. I don't keep a journal. I start a new thread for each event. I chronicle my feeder pigs each year, same with lambing.


----------



## drstratton (Apr 9, 2020)

Baymule said:


> Your bunnies are beautiful. I don't keep a journal. I start a new thread for each event. I chronicle my feeder pigs each year, same with lambing.


Thank you! I will look for your threads!


----------



## Baymule (Apr 9, 2020)

You can click on my name, a box will pop up, click on my name again and it will go to a page of my information. Click on Find, then on threads and you can entertain yourself with my misadventures. LOL LOL


----------



## drstratton (Apr 9, 2020)

Baymule said:


> You can click on my name, a box will pop up, click on my name again and it will go to a page of my information. Click on Find, then on threads and you can entertain yourself with my misadventures. LOL LOL


Misadventures are always so entertaining! Thank you for the info, now I can see what everyone who is following my journey is up too...that sounds almost stalker like, doesn't it.... 😂


----------



## Baymule (Apr 9, 2020)

drstratton said:


> Misadventures are always so entertaining! Thank you for the info, not I can see what everyone who is following my journey is up too...that sounds almost stalker like, doesn't it.... 😂


@Senile_Texas_Aggie is our resident stalker. LOL He reads through journals and cheerfully admits to stalking. He is a great guy and a wonderful addition to the forum. So, stalk away, we are conditioned to it like Pavlov's dogs.


----------



## drstratton (Apr 9, 2020)

Baymule said:


> @Senile_Texas_Aggie is our resident stalker. LOL He reads through journals and cheerfully admits to stalking. He is a great guy and a wonderful addition to the forum. So, stalk away, we are conditioned to it like Pavlov's dogs.


I'm sure that I will learn a lot from my stalking.... 😂


----------



## Mini Horses (Apr 9, 2020)

I love your bunnies!!   They are just so pretty.  

Then, there's why I cannot ever raise them for a meat source.   Can't get past rabbit "cute".   LOL.   That's ok with me!  Even have a few chickens that will live a long life...others, freezer bound.  That I can do.


----------



## drstratton (Apr 9, 2020)

Mini Horses said:


> I love your bunnies!!   They are just so pretty.
> 
> Then, there's why I cannot ever raise them for a meat source.   Can't get past rabbit "cute".   LOL.   That's ok with me!  Even have a few chickens that will live a long life...others, freezer bound.  That I can do.



That's why my husband is in charge of that portion of this endeavor...he tells me that I would say, we can't eat this one, it's so sweet and that one is so beautiful...before you know it he'd have to build more hutches...lol! 

At least I get to enjoy these 3 sweet babies as pets! 💞


----------



## drstratton (Apr 12, 2020)

Happy Easter! 💞⛪💞


----------



## farmerjan (Apr 12, 2020)

Mini Horses said:


> I love your bunnies!!   They are just so pretty.
> 
> Then, there's why I cannot ever raise them for a meat source.   Can't get past rabbit "cute".   LOL.   That's ok with me!  Even have a few chickens that will live a long life...others, freezer bound.  That I can do.


I'm like you @Mini Horses .... I can't get past the cute for the rabbits.  Yet I wanted to raise Rex rabbits to be able to utilize the pelts..... I just would need someone else to do the butchering.  I cannot do it.  I can designate other breeds for meat,  have named and raised up calves for freezer beef, and have no problem having them processed or even doing it myself, although I have a little bit of a hard time doing the actual killing of the chickens, mostly because I am not real good at it;  but to raise something for meat is not the issue.  It is the actual  act of killing a rabbit that I just cannot do.  If there was someone around here that I could take the rabbits to,  like I take the chickens to,  I would raise the Rex rabbits in a heartbeat.  The chicken processing is more practicality for me, as I have helped many times in the past.  Mostly it is the time of scalding, and plucking and all that I do not have the time to do.  Especially when I raise 10-30 or more cornish at a time to have done.  on the average of 4-5 times a year. (the left behinds that I get off the one poultry farm) .  And, I am supporting a dairy farmer that has branched out to do this so I even feel better about it.  They are reasonable, and I don't have to deal with the mess, since the landlord won't let me have them here and certainly would never allow me to process them here.  You have to have certain things like running water and such to do it properly. 
I have never even eaten rabbit, but I think that I could eat it without a problem.


----------



## drstratton (Apr 12, 2020)

farmerjan said:


> I'm like you @Mini Horses .... I can't get past the cute for the rabbits.  Yet I wanted to raise Rex rabbits to be able to utilize the pelts..... I just would need someone else to do the butchering.  I cannot do it.  I can designate other breeds for meat,  have named and raised up calves for freezer beef, and have no problem having them processed or even doing it myself, although I have a little bit of a hard time doing the actual killing of the chickens, mostly because I am not real good at it;  but to raise something for meat is not the issue.  It is the actual  act of killing a rabbit that I just cannot do.  If there was someone around here that I could take the rabbits to,  like I take the chickens to,  I would raise the Rex rabbits in a heartbeat.  The chicken processing is more practicality for me, as I have helped many times in the past.  Mostly it is the time of scalding, and plucking and all that I do not have the time to do.  Especially when I raise 10-30 or more cornish at a time to have done.  on the average of 4-5 times a year. (the left behinds that I get off the one poultry farm) .  And, I am supporting a dairy farmer that has branched out to do this so I even feel better about it.  They are reasonable, and I don't have to deal with the mess, since the landlord won't let me have them here and certainly would never allow me to process them here.  You have to have certain things like running water and such to do it properly.
> I have never even eaten rabbit, but I think that I could eat it without a problem.


I don't think I could do the actual killing either, unless it meant my family had to go hungry! My husband is a hunter and we've always eaten what he and my boys brought home! So, it is his job! We honestly don't want to do this and if the economy recovers better than we think, then my bunnies will just remain pets!


----------



## drstratton (Apr 12, 2020)

So, we went to see our new grandson this weekend! He is so adorable, I'm in love all over again!

While we were there, our oldest son called to tell us that the well pump quit at our place! We've been waiting for it to happen, this pump has been faithfully serving us for 29 years! I'm just glad that the weather is not to hot or to cold. My husband has to do some calling tomorrow to get someone out here to pull out the old and put in the new pump!  We are planning to add a second pump for back up that will run off of a solar panel...compliments of oldest son!


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Apr 12, 2020)

drstratton said:


> We are planning to add a second pump for back up that will run off of a solar panel...compliments of oldest son!


You definitely raised that boy right!


----------



## farmerjan (Apr 12, 2020)

Sounds like a great plan.... but would it just be as good to have the well on the solar as the primary pump?   I am not an expert on well pumps.  But there was a guy that had a "booth" at one of the grazing schools that we attended a year or 2 ago,  that had a complete set up for solar powered water for pastures where there is no available power and if I had a way to do it, I would have mine done that way just to not have to rely on the cotton picking power companies.  
29 years is pretty good for something like that pump to last so you cannot complain.  Sure it is an expense, but like my eyeglasses, I don't like the initial expense, but then I stop and think about how much I wear them, and divide the cost into the days or hours, and realize that it is pretty darn reasonable after all.  It is just hard to get hit with it all at the outset.


----------



## drstratton (Apr 12, 2020)

frustratedearthmother said:


> You definitely raised that boy right!


He's a very smart young man!


----------



## drstratton (Apr 12, 2020)

farmerjan said:


> Sounds like a great plan.... but would it just be as good to have the well on the solar as the primary pump?   I am not an expert on well pumps.  But there was a guy that had a "booth" at one of the grazing schools that we attended a year or 2 ago,  that had a complete set up for solar powered water for pastures where there is no available power and if I had a way to do it, I would have mine done that way just to not have to rely on the cotton picking power companies.
> 29 years is pretty good for something like that pump to last so you cannot complain.  Sure it is an expense, but like my eyeglasses, I don't like the initial expense, but then I stop and think about how much I wear them, and divide the cost into the days or hours, and realize that it is pretty darn reasonable after all.  It is just hard to get hit with it all at the outset.


Trust me, I'm not complaining!  That pump did a great job for us! Considering it ran almost constantly all summer long for 29 years!  I'm actually very thankful that it went down right now, as the weather is not to hot or to cold! Like I said, we've been expecting it to happen and have set money aside to take care of it! I'm not sure about running the main pump on  solar....I believe that would cost an awful lot more as it's a 3 HP pump! That's not my department...lol! I'll ask that question tomorrow! Would be a good thing if it's feasible!


----------



## farmerjan (Apr 12, 2020)

I was just curious about the solar since it seems your son has some expertise in it?   I was just impressed with the water system I saw demonstrated for the cattle watering.  There are a couple of farmers in Canada on a cattle forum I frequent, that have all solar powered water at pastures, and the company that one of them likes, and this supplies water in 0 and below 0 weather up there.  So I was just wondering.  Don't know how deep they will work or how much they are capable of handling.  
I didn't think you were complaining knowing that it had worked for all these years.  I understand about having money set aside, I was just making a comparison when I hear people moan and groan about costs of things, yet they don't actually sit and figure out what the long term costs really are.  That was why I was comparing it to something like my eye glasses.  I recently listened to someone raise cain about the cost of their glasses..... and all I could do is stop to think about mine, which are not cheap, and how long they last me, and what the value of being able to see is to me......
Sounds like you have a great kid.... Congrats.  My son might get on my nerves occasionally, but he is a pretty good "kid" too.


----------



## drstratton (Apr 12, 2020)

farmerjan said:


> I was just curious about the solar since it seems your son has some expertise in it?   I was just impressed with the water system I saw demonstrated for the cattle watering.  There are a couple of farmers in Canada on a cattle forum I frequent, that have all solar powered water at pastures, and the company that one of them likes, and this supplies water in 0 and below 0 weather up there.  So I was just wondering.  Don't know how deep they will work or how much they are capable of handling.
> I didn't think you were complaining knowing that it had worked for all these years.  I understand about having money set aside, I was just making a comparison when I hear people moan and groan about costs of things, yet they don't actually sit and figure out what the long term costs really are.  That was why I was comparing it to something like my eye glasses.  I recently listened to someone raise cain about the cost of their glasses..... and all I could do is stop to think about mine, which are not cheap, and how long they last me, and what the value of being able to see is to me......
> Sounds like you have a great kid.... Congrats.  My son might get on my nerves occasionally, but he is a pretty good "kid" too.



It's hard to convey thoughts through a keyboard and I'm not always the best at it!  You definitely made me curious!  I asked him and he'll figure it out!  I'll share when he let's me know! 

He gets on my nerves sometimes too...lol!


----------



## Baymule (Apr 13, 2020)

farmerjan said:


> I'm like you @Mini Horses .... I can't get past the cute for the rabbits.  Yet I wanted to raise Rex rabbits to be able to utilize the pelts..... I just would need someone else to do the butchering.  I cannot do it.  I can designate other breeds for meat,  have named and raised up calves for freezer beef, and have no problem having them processed or even doing it myself, although I have a little bit of a hard time doing the actual killing of the chickens, mostly because I am not real good at it;  but to raise something for meat is not the issue.  It is the actual  act of killing a rabbit that I just cannot do.  If there was someone around here that I could take the rabbits to,  like I take the chickens to,  I would raise the Rex rabbits in a heartbeat.  The chicken processing is more practicality for me, as I have helped many times in the past.  Mostly it is the time of scalding, and plucking and all that I do not have the time to do.  Especially when I raise 10-30 or more cornish at a time to have done.  on the average of 4-5 times a year. (the left behinds that I get off the one poultry farm) .  And, I am supporting a dairy farmer that has branched out to do this so I even feel better about it.  They are reasonable, and I don't have to deal with the mess, since the landlord won't let me have them here and certainly would never allow me to process them here.  You have to have certain things like running water and such to do it properly.
> I have never even eaten rabbit, but I think that I could eat it without a problem.


Oh farmerjan! I read this with a smile on my face. You are the model for a self sufficient, strong, Farm Woman. Cute bunnies are your Achilles Heel. We all have out tender spots, I have never slaughtered a lamb. If I had to, I could and would, but I would much rather pay the $85 so I don't have to.


----------



## drstratton (Apr 13, 2020)

My husband has been trying to find someone who is willing to place two pumps into our well, but isn't having much luck! We might just have to go with one!

On a happier note, I've finally decided on a name for my broken doe!
Daphne!


----------



## drstratton (Apr 13, 2020)

Our Trio! Buck, Daphne & Chloe!


----------



## drstratton (Apr 13, 2020)

The chicks are growing so fast! My two EE's, I love the color of the one on the right! Then she was checking me out while I was checking her out!  She still has breakfast on her face, lol! I still need names...they will come to me!


----------



## drstratton (Apr 13, 2020)

Buck is really enjoying his Dandelions and Daphne is wondering what I'm doing on that side of their home!!!

<iframe width="1663" height="717" src="



" frameborder="0" allow="accelerometer; autoplay; encrypted-media; gyroscope; picture-in-picture" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## drstratton (Apr 13, 2020)

@farmerjan My son got back to me on the price for solar, he said it would probably be around $20,000!  I knew it would be high, but not that high!  If I were going to spend that kind of money, I would probably convert my whole place to solar! Would be nice though!!!


----------



## farmerjan (Apr 13, 2020)

WOW  i NEVER WOULD HAVE THOUGHT THAT MUCH.  Yep, I would do the whole house solar if I were going to start spending that kind of money.  I will have to see if I can find the name of the company that the farmer in Canada lused for his cattle watering system just out of couriosity.


----------



## drstratton (Apr 13, 2020)

farmerjan said:


> WOW  i NEVER WOULD HAVE THOUGHT THAT MUCH.  Yep, I would do the whole house solar if I were going to start spending that kind of money.  I will have to see if I can find the name of the company that the farmer in Canada lused for his cattle watering system just out of couriosity.


It would be really interesting to know!  Now, my son is much smarter than I am & a little eccentric, but he doesn't cut corners, so I'm pretty sure what he told me is pretty accurate! We have a 3hp pump! So, depending on what they used, there could be a big price difference!


----------



## drstratton (Apr 14, 2020)

I've been trying to introduce the breakfast mash to my French Black Copper Marans...they finally got brave enough to check it out, to discover what's in it is pretty tasty and it's not going to eat them...lol!  I'm hoping they will learn to be as excited by it as the rest of the flock!  I can't wait to see if I have at least one roo, yet I'm afraid that I might have at least 3! They are still to young to even begin to guess! The smallest one is clean legged and doesn't have as much white...so I'm very curious to see him/her grow! Sorry for the long video, I was waiting for the biggest chicken to get brave enough to join the feast...big chicken...  😂

 <iframe width="1663" height="717" src="



" frameborder="0" allow="accelerometer; autoplay; encrypted-media; gyroscope; picture-in-picture" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## GardnerHomestead (Apr 14, 2020)

Following! Love the bunnies, we raised some flemish giants before, beautiful rabbits. We crossed with the new zealand or californian to get produce some huge meat rabbits.


----------



## drstratton (Apr 14, 2020)

GardnerHomestead said:


> Following! Love the bunnies, we raised some flemish giants before, beautiful rabbits. We crossed with the new zealand or californian to get produce some huge meat rabbits.


Good morning...welcome to my journey!  We were just talking with our son about the rabbits.  Flemish Giants are one of his favorites, as pets, not eating...lol!  I might look into introducing them later on...depends on how everything goes with what I've got now! I'm hoping to get a nice steady food source for our family!


----------



## GardnerHomestead (Apr 14, 2020)

drstratton said:


> Good morning...welcome to my journey!  We were just talking with our son about the rabbits.  Flemish Giants are one of his favorites, as pets, not eating...lol!  I might look into introducing them later on...depends on how everything goes with what I've got now! I'm hoping to get a nice steady food source for our family!


Pets is pretty much where we ended up lol rabbits are hard because of the cute factor. So we never butchered any.... just sold for pets and/or food, we didn't ask.    They are such a gentle rabbit. The summers here get really hot so we had a hard time keeping them without proper cooling systems.


----------



## drstratton (Apr 14, 2020)

GardnerHomestead said:


> Pets is pretty much where we ended up lol rabbits are hard because of the cute factor. So we never butchered any.... just sold for pets and/or food, we didn't ask.    They are such a gentle rabbit. The summers here get really hot so we had a hard time keeping them without proper cooling systems.


I wouldn't ask either...lol!  Time will tell whether they will be breeders or just pets!  They are very cute!


----------



## drstratton (Apr 14, 2020)

We have water....YAY!!!


----------



## drstratton (Apr 14, 2020)

First taste of earthworms...one of my EE's figured out how tasty these are and I think she ate most of them! 😂 Most of the flock were totally clueless as to what all the excitement was about...lol!

 <iframe width="1663" height="717" src="



" frameborder="0" allow="accelerometer; autoplay; encrypted-media; gyroscope; picture-in-picture" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## drstratton (Apr 14, 2020)

We finally picked up the pigs today!  They are very skittish! Let me introduce Porkchop, Bacon, Hamhock & Pulled Pork(aka, Kalua)!  That's how I will have to look at them...lol!

There is safety when you climb on top of your litter mates! 😂





I showed them the food, but I will have to go out tomorrow and make sure they are eating! They did manage to find the water!


----------



## Baymule (Apr 14, 2020)

You have a beautiful yard. Very pretty! 

cute piggies, they don't stay that way for long!


----------



## drstratton (Apr 14, 2020)

Baymule said:


> You have a beautiful yard. Very pretty!
> 
> cute piggies, they don't stay that way for long!



Thank you!  It's our little oasis in the midst of sand & sagebrush! 💞 

They are cute when they're little, hopefully they will grow fast and calm down a little!  I will have to spend some time with them, I don't want them to be to wild!


----------



## Baymule (Apr 15, 2020)

Slaughter places around here are busy places. I learned to set a slaughter date when I get the pigs, to assure that I don't get stuck feeding hungry bottomless pits for months because I can't get a slaughter date. One year, we had a slaughter party and butchered 3 hogs ourselves. They were eating a 50 pound bag every 2 days and the closest slaughter date I could get was 3 months out. I start a new thread each time I have feeder pigs, that one comes with a full pictorial on slaughter and cutting up the meat. LOL


----------



## drstratton (Apr 15, 2020)

Baymule said:


> Slaughter places around here are busy places. I learned to set a slaughter date when I get the pigs, to assure that I don't get stuck feeding hungry bottomless pits for months because I can't get a slaughter date. One year, we had a slaughter party and butchered 3 hogs ourselves. They were eating a 50 pound bag every 2 days and the closest slaughter date I could get was 3 months out. I start a new thread each time I have feeder pigs, that one comes with a full pictorial on slaughter and cutting up the meat. LOL


Good morning!  My husband and I were just talking about that yesterday! We will have them butchered by someone...we could do it ourselves, but don't want to!  Our friend who has the other 2 pigs wants to do it himself! I didn't think about setting a slaughter date with the butcher, thank you so much for that information! I'm going to check out your slaughter thread! That is a lot of food to go through.  We bought 2 tons of bulk feed, hopefully that will work out just right!  What weight do you like to slaughter your pigs at? Our friend wants to go to 300, but when our kids did 4h they wanted them at 275.


----------



## drstratton (Apr 15, 2020)

It was very windy yesterday into last night! We realized that we needed to add some wind protection. The shelter used to sit along the fence where the feeder is at. We used to have a smaller double feeder and it sat to the right of where the new feeder is. We wanted to be able to fill the feeder from the other side of the fence, so we had to move the shelter to make room for this huge feeder. It will be nice as the pigs grow. I'm not sure that they figured out the feeder, so I scrounged around, found an old garbage can lid, made a hollow in the ground, set some blocks in the middle (my husband's suggestion) and filled it with food. I also wired open the feeder until I know they have it all figured out! They are tired babies today!


----------



## drstratton (Apr 15, 2020)

When we were getting things ready to have our new well pump installed I came across a very old nest of quail eggs! I decided to bring them in and display them. This is possibly a temporary display.  It's a little bag that had Pistachio nuts in it, I'm going to try to come up with something better, but I think this is cute for now.  I remembered that the nest where I found the eggs had feathers in it, so I went out and collected them.  Some were just fluffy and I used those as fillers, others had colored tips, so I used them as accents!  This was a fun little project that brightened my day! Hopefully it will brighten someone else's! 💞


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Apr 15, 2020)

very cute!


----------



## drstratton (Apr 16, 2020)

I have a sick chick and I was so distracted this morning, I posted it in another thread I had created about buying beef...🤦‍♀️
I'm going to post it here, because it's part of my journey and I want to keep it all in one place!


----------



## drstratton (Apr 16, 2020)

I think my baby Buff roo is sick! I posted this in the health thread on backyard chickens, but I want to post it here too!

My 4 week old Buff Orpington Rooster, seems to be off of his feed this morning! Every day I feed my chicks a morning mash of chick starter soaked in warm water. This little guy is the one that is always there to greet me and hop in my hand! Today, he was totally disinterested. I left them for a bit and came back and he was still standing in the same place he was when I left. I also give them a clump of grass and dirt to scratch around in...just to let you know the routine! I brought him into the house with me and checked him over...his crop is soft and I'm really not sure about his tummy! I want to observe him to see if he is going to the bathroom. Is there anything else I should check. I have some homemade electrolytes for chicks, should I give him some of that or wait and just watch him for a bit. I will be so sad if anything happens to him, he's my favorite!

We had our chicks inoculated for Mareks and Coccidiosis, this is the first time we have done so. We gave medicated feed before and never had a problem like this, but I thought this would be the way to go! I don't think I will ever do it again.😪

I thought he was starting to improve with the electrolytes that I was giving him and then he started going downhill again.  My oldest son happened to be in town today, which hardly ever happens, so he was able to pick me up some Corid, which I was advised to give based on how he's acting and on the way his poop looked.  I administered it as soon as my son got home from town...I just hope it was in time! 😪


----------



## SA Farm (Apr 16, 2020)

Poor little guy. Hope he makes it!
I don’t do any vaccinations or use medicated feed. Instead I put Apple Coder Vinegar (organic with the mother) in the water for all my birds young and old. For day olds, I put some honey with it to give them an extra boost after hatching (seems to really help my turkeys especially!). I occasionally give dried or chopped up oregano, garlic, and cayenne to all my birds for prevention purposes - and to any new arrivals to help boost their immune systems.
(I also used to give ACV to my rabbits. Oregano too, but they never went for garlic or cayenne lol)


----------



## drstratton (Apr 16, 2020)

SA Farm said:


> Poor little guy. Hope he makes it!
> I don’t do any vaccinations or use medicated feed. Instead I put Apple Coder Vinegar (organic with the mother) in the water for all my birds young and old. For day olds, I put some honey with it to give them an extra boost after hatching (seems to really help my turkeys especially!). I occasionally give dried or chopped up oregano, garlic, and cayenne to all my birds for prevention purposes - and to any new arrivals to help boost their immune systems.
> (I also used to give ACV to my rabbits. Oregano too, but they never went for garlic or cayenne lol)


Thank you, I hope so too!  He's my favorite, the one that's always jumping in my hand!
I've been thinking about using ACV as well as using the different herbs!  How much do you put in your water...I have the kind with the mother in it too!


----------



## SA Farm (Apr 16, 2020)

drstratton said:


> Thank you, I hope so too!  He's my favorite, the one that's always jumping in my hand!
> I've been thinking about using ACV as well as using the different herbs!  How much do you put in your water...I have the kind with the mother in it too!


I don’t really measure anymore lol, but I think it’s supposed to be 2 tbsp/gallon. I just do a dollop for my chick waterers and two glugs for everyone else 😆


----------



## drstratton (Apr 16, 2020)

I think that I will start using it...I know it's good for me, so I'm sure it will be good for my animals!  We we get the water system set up the rabbits will also be getting the ACV as it will feed to everyone!  Thank you, I can do a dollop and two glugs...lol!


----------



## drstratton (Apr 16, 2020)

An update!  I started my Little Roo on Corid today...he's still not doing the greatest.  I will give him another dose before I go to bed and hopefully he will still be with me tomorrow! I've also added it to his waterer, but he's still not drinking on his own, I will also administer some electrolytes after I give him his dose of Corid! We also decided to dose the flock and we completely cleaned out the coop! They will all be treated for the next 7 days!  Hopefully that will keep them well until they are big enough to build  immunity! It's amazing how drained I feel over one sweet Little Roo!


----------



## drstratton (Apr 17, 2020)

Good morning!

Little Roo made it through the night! 💞 My husband went out first to check on him...I was afraid to...and he was sitting on top of his water bottle! He set him down and saw him pecking at his food! I gave him some mash and he ate a little of it! I left the screen off and he got up on the edge of the tote! So I put the screen back on and was hearing a weird noise, he was jumping up and hitting the screen cover...Now I'm hoping he didn't injure himself in doing so...silly chick! He's still not 100%, but I'm hoping he's over the hump and will make it! He's currently sleeping in my lap! I think my husband is working on a bigger hospital enclosure for him, I don't want to put him back out with the flock just yet! I will continue to give him Corid from a dropper for the next couple of days! Thank you so much everyone! 💞 

Eating some mash!
<iframe width="1663" height="717" src="



" frameborder="0" allow="accelerometer; autoplay; encrypted-media; gyroscope; picture-in-picture" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## drstratton (Apr 17, 2020)

Little Roo is doing really well...so unless something unseen is going on inside of his little body, I think he is going to be okay! 

Between taking care of my Little Roo, he spent some time with us today, I helped my husband Dale build a rabbit tractor!  We actually got it finished today. We used left over materials from other projects...metal roofing from my horse shelter (the screws came from my husbands sister), used hinges, the wire on the bottom came from our son and we had a roll of chicken wire that we've had for probably 20 years. We picked up the 2x4's from Lowes for 70% off...they were in great condition! The door is from the pallet of doors that we bought for $25! So, all in all, this probably cost us less than $25 to build, Dale said the screws are expensive! Dale did a great job with it and it should last a long time!

Little Roo inspecting to make sure everything is done correctly!



First Occupants...besides Roo!



Now the Build!
Corner Detail!



Frame!



Attaching the wire!



Outside Sheeting for the Enclosure



Door to Enclosure Detail - A Blue door from our pallet of doors!



Lid Hinge Detail



Putting on The Roof


----------



## Baymule (Apr 18, 2020)

Congratulations on Little Roo! I am glad he made it with his big bundle of personality! Rabbit tractor looks good too!


----------



## Mini Horses (Apr 18, 2020)

That's a beautiful rabbit tractor!


So glad your little roo made it thru his sickies.   They tear at our hearts in unexpected ways.   Yeah,  we sure understand it!

Those piglets are cute right now, won't be at 300#.  LOL   But, that's one of the reasons we don't mind sending them to butcher!  Then you have "cute" pork chops!


----------



## drstratton (Apr 18, 2020)

Baymule said:


> Congratulations on Little Roo! I am glad he made it with his big bundle of personality! Rabbit tractor looks good too!


Thank you! 💞
He definitely has personality and he's so much fun to interact with! I would have been so sad if he didn't survive!


----------



## drstratton (Apr 18, 2020)

Mini Horses said:


> That's a beautiful rabbit tractor!
> 
> 
> So glad your little roo made it thru his sickies.   They tear at our hearts in unexpected ways.   Yeah,  we sure understand it!
> ...


Thank you! 💞
They certainly do, especially when you're planning on keeping them for a long time! 😊
Our two youngest children raised pigs for 4h. One year my daughter had the nicest pig, until she took him to the fair & he turned into, her words... "the pig from hell"😂...she doesn't swear & still doesn't, it made us laugh so hard! I definitely agree that they only stay cute for so long...I'm looking forward to those cute pork chops & cute bacon...lol


----------



## drstratton (Apr 18, 2020)

All 16 chickens present and looking healthy!  💞

First day of free choice to use the chicken pen and they are loving it!  So much more room for all of them to flap their little wings! 

<iframe width="1663" height="717" src="



" frameborder="0" allow="accelerometer; autoplay; encrypted-media; gyroscope; picture-in-picture" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## drstratton (Apr 18, 2020)

The pigs have discovered the other area of their pen! They will have plenty of shade throughout the day!





The other side!


----------



## drstratton (Apr 18, 2020)

We finally completed the rabbit hutch and now have it in place!  We placed all 3 rabbits in there for right now as we have some improvement we need to make on the old hutch! So happy to have it done!

Full picture of how it sits in conjunction to the other hutch & chicken pen!




Roof on & Rabbits inside! The 2x4 on the bottom back will be removed, it was just for support in bringing it outside!


----------



## farmerjan (Apr 19, 2020)

One thing you might also want to consider for even the chicks, is that by 4 weeks, they are needing some grit in their crop to help grind the feed.  I think that the Corid and possible coccidiosis was the correct way to go.  But so many do not realize that all birds with crops need some grit to help with the process.  That is why so many chickens get impacted crops.... For little chicks just a small sprinkle of some sandy soil in the pen where they can scratch through it is good.  Having access to any ground will take care of that problem for you.  Just something to think about in the future. 

Could use your expertise in building a couple of moveable animal pens like those.  I hate carpentry work.


----------



## drstratton (Apr 19, 2020)

farmerjan said:


> One thing you might also want to consider for even the chicks, is that by 4 weeks, they are needing some grit in their crop to help grind the feed.  I think that the Corid and possible coccidiosis was the correct way to go.  But so many do not realize that all birds with crops need some grit to help with the process.  That is why so many chickens get impacted crops.... For little chicks just a small sprinkle of some sandy soil in the pen where they can scratch through it is good.  Having access to any ground will take care of that problem for you.  Just something to think about in the future.
> 
> Could use your expertise in building a couple of moveable animal pens like those.  I hate carpentry work.


I agree about the grit...I started putting a sand box in the brooder for them when they were about 1.5 weeks old and I've given them access to it ever since! He seems to still be recovering, although it's been a roller coaster ride...I'm thinking he will make it!

My husband likes to build things, I'm just his helper...lol, although I do tell him how I want certain things done, he makes it happen for me!  He's currently adding wheels to one end of it and I'm hoping a handle, so that it will be easier to move! I'll post an updated picture when he's finished!

If we lived closer, we'd be happy to help you!  We could probably draw up a building diagram and parts list for you, if that would be helpful!


----------



## drstratton (Apr 19, 2020)

Well, I learned how to skin and clean rabbits yesterday!  My husband killed them and cleaned the first 2, then I cleaned the next couple...we decided that I was better at skinning and cleaning than he was, so that job will probably be mine...he can kill them, I will if I have to, but for now I don't so I won't...lol!

Rabbits cut up and ready to soak in buttermilk so that I can fry them for dinner tonight!


----------



## farmerjan (Apr 19, 2020)

D@#M  someone that also kills rabbits...... maybe I ought to move to Washington;   as in State.... since I live too close to DC as it is.....
I am pretty good at skinning things,   I used to do my brothers muskrats as a teenager, I do the calves that have died and we skin out the dead on to put the skin on a new calf to foster onto a cow to "fool her " to think it is hers so she will take it.... I've skinned out deer and done better than some at not cutting the hide so no holes.... I think alot of women have a better touch for that. 

I want wheels on my moveable pens too, with a "pull bar" to be able to move it more easily.....  Hmmmm, plans might be good, I am not much of a carpenter though.


----------



## drstratton (Apr 19, 2020)

farmerjan said:


> D@#M  someone that also kills rabbits...... maybe I ought to move to Washington;   as in State.... since I live too close to DC as it is.....
> I am pretty good at skinning things,   I used to do my brothers muskrats as a teenager, I do the calves that have died and we skin out the dead on to put the skin on a new calf to foster onto a cow to "fool her " to think it is hers so she will take it.... I've skinned out deer and done better than some at not cutting the hide so no holes.... I think alot of women have a better touch for that.
> 
> I want wheels on my moveable pens too, with a "pull bar" to be able to move it more easily.....  Hmmmm, plans might be good, I am not much of a carpenter though.


You've had a lot more experience than I have!  I'm very good at cleaning and filleting fish...I've had a lot of experience with that! 
We just added wheels...I will post later today to show everything we've added!  We're trying to decide whether it will be better to push it like a wheelbarrow or pull it!


----------



## farmerjan (Apr 19, 2020)

I find pulling to be easier than pushing most of the moveable coops I have. Pushing tends to make the "front " dig down into the dirt.  Pulling, you are lifting up the end/edge, and then the weight is on the wheels to carry.  That is why the "garden way" carts were so popular when they came out.   If you have ever seen any videos of the big "chicken tractors" that Joel Salatin had on his Polyface" videos.... they use the equivalent of a "hand cart" like you move a fridge with, slid under the back of the pen, and  then pull from the front.  This was instead of putting wheels on everything.   The pens were like 12x12 or something that they had the broilers in.   So there must be something to the "pulling" being easier and better, to be able to move that big of a pen.... and pulling you naturally pick up a little bit.


----------



## Baymule (Apr 19, 2020)

My chicken tractor doesn’t have wheels. I just pick up one end and do a sweeping motion to scoot the dirty birdies over, then set it down. Then the other end. I swing it over a few times and back, then final sweep and back just a little so I don’t set it down on any.


----------



## farmerjan (Apr 19, 2020)

@Baymule   I have one that doesn't have wheels and I just pick up the one end and move it over and then go to the other end and move it over.  With the adult purebreds it isn't any big deal.  With the meat birds, it is a bigger deal, they aren't too smart....


----------



## drstratton (Apr 19, 2020)

farmerjan said:


> I find pulling to be easier than pushing most of the moveable coops I have. Pushing tends to make the "front " dig down into the dirt.  Pulling, you are lifting up the end/edge, and then the weight is on the wheels to carry.  That is why the "garden way" carts were so popular when they came out.   If you have ever seen any videos of the big "chicken tractors" that Joel Salatin had on his Polyface" videos.... they use the equivalent of a "hand cart" like you move a fridge with, slid under the back of the pen, and  then pull from the front.  This was instead of putting wheels on everything.   The pens were like 12x12 or something that they had the broilers in.   So there must be something to the "pulling" being easier and better, to be able to move that big of a pen.... and pulling you naturally pick up a little bit.





Baymule said:


> My chicken tractor doesn’t have wheels. I just pick up one end and do a sweeping motion to scoot the dirty birdies over, then set it down. Then the other end. I swing it over a few times and back, then final sweep and back just a little so I don’t set it down on any.





farmerjan said:


> @Baymule   I have one that doesn't have wheels and I just pick up the one end and move it over and then go to the other end and move it over.  With the adult purebreds it isn't any big deal.  With the meat birds, it is a bigger deal, they aren't too smart....


My husband is going to make a handle so that you can push it or pull it, depending on where we need to go with it!

Here are some pictures of what we added today...the handle will come later!

Full shot with the wheels attached!  The wheels are from an old and very dead push mower!




Wheel un-engaged!



Wheel engaged!



I was concerned about the rabbits getting hurt when we move the tractor, so I asked my husband to put a floor in, he didn't think it was needed until he tried to move it and...no injuries, but one escaped.  We put larger wire on the bottom so that more grass would poke through!  He had a heck of a time trying to put it back down without injuring any. He was also able to catch the escapee, which I'm amazed at because these are wild bunnies that are raised in a colony!
First pic showing the bottom and the 8 rabbits that our friend gave to us!



Pic with the floor he made...he cut off the wrong corner and had to patch it...I think it adds character...lol! We added an old drawer knob to make it easier to put in and remove...we have the same knobs on the small doors for the hutches and the tractor.  We shoo all of the rabbits into the larger section, then close the door and add the floor in, then the reverse process...no escapees and no injuries!




We needed a place to store the removable floor and a way to prop the lid open!







Lid Handle!




Close up!


----------



## drstratton (Apr 19, 2020)

In other news: I moved my 2.5 week old baby Marans to the Chicken Coop!

A video of the meet and greet, I was talking which I don't usually do, I was trying to coax the older chicks in!

<iframe width="1189" height="669" src="



" frameborder="0" allow="accelerometer; autoplay; encrypted-media; gyroscope; picture-in-picture" allowfullscreen></iframe>







Penny my beautiful Americana (EE) saying hello!


----------



## drstratton (Apr 19, 2020)

What do you need after a long hard day of working...a nutritious meal!

The progression!

Fresh cut up rabbit!




Frying in the pan! I fried it in bacon grease!




Buttermilk Fried Rabbit Dinner!  It was so very good!


----------



## Baymule (Apr 19, 2020)

That looks like a yummy dinner!

I like the rabbit tractor. Your husband is a much better builder than I am. I am impressed with the wheels and the bar to engage the wheels.


----------



## drstratton (Apr 19, 2020)

Baymule said:


> That looks like a yummy dinner!
> 
> I like the rabbit tractor. Your husband is a much better builder than I am. I am impressed with the wheels and the bar to engage the wheels.


It was very tasty!  

Thank you! He's a much better builder than I am too!   He actually got the wheel idea from a YouTube video! It works really well!


----------



## thistlebloom (Apr 19, 2020)

Your husband does very nice work Rene'. Thanks for sharing all the pics!



farmerjan said:


> maybe I ought to move to Washington; as in State.... since I live too close to DC as it is.....



I think that's an excellent idea! Just make it eastern Washington. The other side of the state is full of screwballs.


----------



## drstratton (Apr 19, 2020)

thistlebloom said:


> Your husband does very nice work Rene'. Thanks for sharing all the pics!
> 
> Thank you so much and you're welcome!  I love to show off what he builds! I'll share a picture of my house one day!
> 
> ...


Yes, yes it is...


----------



## drstratton (Apr 22, 2020)

This morning I noticed that one of the meat rabbits that were given to us from a friend had a nasal discharge!  I immediately moved it into a tote and mixed up some electrolytes with ACV in it!  I also did a search and found other items I need to have on hand, so I placed an order! I won't be back in town until possibly Friday as we just went yesterday, but was thinking about running in to get some supplies quicker! Anyway, the rabbit wasn't really doing to well, so I was hoping that if I gave it some electrolytes it would help it until I could get some medication! I drew up 5ml into the syringe and started administering it, about halfway through it started to have a type of seizure and then just lay there trying to get a breath, I decided to euthanize it.  It was the first time I had to kill a rabbit... 😪 My husband told me that he was sorry that I had to do that, I told him thank you, but I know that he cannot always be there to deal with things like this! I now know I can do what it takes to keep one from suffering and that if the time comes I will be able to do it for food...it just wasn't something that I ever wanted to do!


----------



## Baymule (Apr 22, 2020)

I'm giving your post a like. Like, because you stepped up, did something that you didn't want to do, but you did it anyway. You put the suffering of the rabbit over your own feelings and ended it's suffering. I do some of our own slaughter, but I say a prayer over each one. I thank God for the life of his creature that is going to feed us and I thank the animal for providing food for us. Good on you, you did something today that 99% of the people in this country wouldn't ever do.


----------



## drstratton (Apr 22, 2020)

Baymule said:


> I'm giving your post a like. Like, because you stepped up, did something that you didn't want to do, but you did it anyway. You put the suffering of the rabbit over your own feelings and ended it's suffering. I do some of our own slaughter, but I say a prayer over each one. I thank God for the life of his creature that is going to feed us and I thank the animal for providing food for us. Good on you, you did something today that 99% of the people in this country wouldn't ever do.


I also thanked God for it, I did the same with the ones that we turned into food over the weekend! All good things come from Him! 
Thank you so much for the affirmation and encouragement!  💞


----------



## drstratton (Apr 24, 2020)

Today we removed a tree that my husband planted near the garden quite a few years ago, it was a Japanese Snowbell. As our tree line has grown it's been shading out more of our garden area and we need more space, so we decided it had to go! I think we are going to build some more raised beds in it's place.


----------



## thistlebloom (Apr 24, 2020)

Oh, I love Japanese Snowbells  . But if it's in the wrong place I guess it had to go...


----------



## drstratton (Apr 24, 2020)

thistlebloom said:


> Oh, I love Japanese Snowbells  . But if it's in the wrong place I guess it had to go...


I do too, I was really sad as we pulled it out!  We didn't even get to enjoy the bloom and it looked like it was going to be loaded!


----------



## Baymule (Apr 25, 2020)

Sometimes it is hard to plan for years down the road. Who knew you would need more garden space?


----------



## drstratton (Apr 25, 2020)

Baymule said:


> Sometimes it is hard to plan for years down the road. Who knew you would need more garden space?


It's very hard, I certainly wasn't planning on expanding the garden, but I'm very glad that we have the space to do so.


----------



## farmerjan (Apr 25, 2020)

Could you not have found another spot for it along a less needed spot/fence and set it in?   Wrong time of year to transplant sure, but it could come back....


----------



## drstratton (Apr 25, 2020)

farmerjan said:


> Could you not have found another spot for it along a less needed spot/fence and set it in?   Wrong time of year to transplant sure, but it could come back....


I thought about that, but honestly we are both pretty wiped out with everything we've been doing!  I can always plant another one at a later time!


----------



## drstratton (Apr 25, 2020)

Time for a lunch break, we ordered take out and my husband is picking it up, so I can be lazy and post a little update!

We pounded the posts in the back section yesterday and attached the upper section of wire today!

This pic shows the difference in height of the old fence on the right & the addition.




Looking down the fence line!



Tying into the enclosed pen!






Far end finished!


----------



## drstratton (Apr 25, 2020)

The reason for all of this work!  These little cuties...if they could get one more on this branch, they would be sitting on the ground...😂


----------



## SA Farm (Apr 26, 2020)

drstratton said:


> The reason for all of this work!  These little cuties...if they could get one more on this branch, they would be sitting on the ground...😂
> 
> View attachment 72946


Probably why the blond one _is_ on the ground 😆


----------



## Baymule (Apr 26, 2020)

Isn't farming fun? It is a lot of work, but it keeps you in good physical shape and healthier for it. A woman who came out to buy lamb last week couldn't believe that we are 65 and 75 years old and work the way we do. Hard work, good food and a good attitude will carry you far.


----------



## drstratton (Apr 26, 2020)

Baymule said:


> Isn't farming fun? It is a lot of work, but it keeps you in good physical shape and healthier for it. A woman who came out to buy lamb last week couldn't believe that we are 65 and 75 years old and work the way we do. Hard work, good food and a good attitude will carry you far.


I totally agree! We're definitely not strangers to hard work, we've always had big projects, we are total DIY'ers and we've been at it for 35 years. Some years the projects are more physically demanding than others. The animals definitely kick it up a notch and I have been enjoying them. 
You & your husband are truly a testimony to how fulfilling a self sustaining life can be.
This is not how we planned to spend our retirement, but that's okay. I'm so thankful that we have the ability & the resources right now to become more self sustaining for ourselves as well as for our children and their families! I'm also thankful for the encouragement I've received here, it's helped me adjust much better to our changed plans! I also realize that we are not the only ones whose lives have changed direction. We are truly blessed!


----------



## drstratton (Apr 26, 2020)

Today was another long one, not as physically hard for me as it was for Dale!  He dug 3 2' deep holes for the gate posts!  He had one in place before I even made it outside this morning!  We didn't string any fence today, but we did get a lot of other projects done!  We sprayed the Blackberries that started sprouting after Dale mowed them down, it will take a while to eradicate them, so today was spray #1!  We also had to sledge hammer some rocks out there so that we could get the rider through with the spray tank on behind, I caught a projectile on my chin, so fortunate that all it did was skin my chin up! Then we used up the rest of the spray along our driveway...we will never eradicate all of the weeds, but we keep on trying!  We planted potatoes and I put a Basil plant and 1/2 of my Garlic Chives that I keep in my kitchen window in my raised herb bed, I have seed for more herbs, but I might just buy plants this year, we'll see!  We also purchased some Comfrey and have them planted in the pots that you can see by the herb bed! It will take about 5 weeks for them to start growing, we will eventually transplant them along the free range fence! I still have a patch of weeds to dig out on the other side of the raised planters, but that can wait for another day!





Potatoes




Raised Herb bed!


----------



## drstratton (Apr 27, 2020)

I'm so mad this morning! My husband saw a Rottweiler in our yard yesterday morning, so he chased him off!  Well he was back this morning and this is what I found! He dug out under our rabbit tractor. Thank goodness all of the rabbits didn't escape or we'd have a real problem on our hands.  I found one dead and one is missing!  I have a trap that I can set out with pellets in it, but I don't know if we will be able to catch it, there's a lot of green stuff for it to eat around here!  This is why we can't let our chickens free range!


----------



## thistlebloom (Apr 27, 2020)

That dog will be back.But now you know and can be prepared to deal with it. Sorry about the dead rabbit and the loose one. Hope you are able to capture it.


----------



## drstratton (Apr 27, 2020)

thistlebloom said:


> That dog will be back.But now you know and can be prepared to deal with it. Sorry about the dead rabbit and the loose one. Hope you are able to capture it.


Yeah, I know he'll be back and if seen, he will be taken care of! I called the sheriffs office and they basically told me to let them know if I find out who owns the dog...we're in the middle of a pandemic, I can't go door to door asking! Thank you...I hope we can catch it too!


----------



## drstratton (Apr 27, 2020)

Well I saw our escapee, he's under our Blue Spruce tree!  We have the tractor under the Deodar Cedar on the right!  I saw him over by the tractor and then he went back under the Spruce!  I have the animal trap under the edge of the Spruce tree, hopefully he will get curious and check it out!


----------



## farmerjan (Apr 27, 2020)

The he// with who owns it... SSS ....

Hope you catch the other guy.


----------



## drstratton (Apr 27, 2020)

On to happier things, some pics of my chicks!

First is my Little Roo! Hi there!!!






Little Roo on R. & Roo Two on L., he needs a name, but that might stick, I'm kind of goofy like that!





Roo Two...jumped up on my hand as I was taking pictures...he's become pretty sweet too!
It's kind of blurry, because he was so close and I was taking the pic with my left hand...lol!




My Two EE's!
Penny, my little redhead!





Pearl...with a golden necklace! I really love the gold feathers around her neck!


----------



## drstratton (Apr 27, 2020)

farmerjan said:


> The he// with who owns it... SSS ....
> 
> Hope you catch the other guy.


If the dog is in our yard again, we will have to take care of it!


----------



## drstratton (Apr 27, 2020)

Pig update!  We've had them almost 2 weeks now and they seem to have grown a little!  I haven't had much time to spend with them, so they are still silly & run when we come near!

What'cha doin human?




Oh no the human moved...run!




Hurry this way!




Dead stop...oh no another human!




Trying to be brave, but failing... 😂

<iframe width="1189" height="669" src="



" frameborder="0" allow="accelerometer; autoplay; encrypted-media; gyroscope; picture-in-picture" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## Baymule (Apr 28, 2020)

It won’t take them long to run to you for FOOD!


----------



## drstratton (Apr 28, 2020)

Baymule said:


> It won’t take them long to run to you for FOOD!


I just need to figure out what to entice them with!  They are such funny little creatures!


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie (Apr 28, 2020)

Miss @drstratton,

While I am sure there are other places to learn, the YouTube channel "Red Tool House" raises pigs.  He just had a new litter delivered a couple of months ago.  You can see how he raised them so that they are excited to see him every time.  Hint -- Miss @Baymule is right - FOOD!

Senile Texas Aggie


----------



## Baymule (Apr 28, 2020)

Bread. Boiled eggs. I load our pigs with boiled eggs. I withhold Feed for a day or two so that they are hungry. We back the trailer up to the gate, put cow panel sides up. I squeeze boiled eggs and drop a few in a trail to the front of the trailer. Curiosity, hunger and most of all-greed makes them hop right in there and we shut the gate. I worm them with apple flavored horse ivermectin. I squeeze a little on a piece of crustless bread, then pinch the edges together to make a bread “pillow” and toss them to the pigs. I usually toss bread to them first, widely apart, so rack one gets their own dose. If a greedy pig gets two, it won’t hurt them.


----------



## Baymule (Apr 28, 2020)

So EACH one gets their own, not rack. Stupid  phone.


----------



## drstratton (Apr 28, 2020)

Senile_Texas_Aggie said:


> Miss @drstratton,
> 
> While I am sure there are other places to learn, the YouTube channel "Red Tool House" raises pigs.  He just had a new litter delivered a couple of months ago.  You can see how he raised them so that they are excited to see him every time.  Hint -- Miss @Baymule is right - FOOD!
> 
> Senile Texas Aggie


We watch YouTube all of the time, but I don't think I've seen Red Tool House...I will be checking that out today!
Thank you!!!  



Baymule said:


> Bread. Boiled eggs. I load our pigs with boiled eggs. I withhold Feed for a day or two so that they are hungry. We back the trailer up to the gate, put cow panel sides up. I squeeze boiled eggs and drop a few in a trail to the front of the trailer. Curiosity, hunger and most of all-greed makes them hop right in there and we shut the gate. I worm them with apple flavored horse ivermectin. I squeeze a little on a piece of crustless bread, then pinch the edges together to make a bread “pillow” and toss them to the pigs. I usually toss bread to them first, widely apart, so rack one gets their own dose. If a greedy pig gets two, it won’t hurt them.


Thank you!  I'll have the little buggers running to me soon!  

We've been trying to decide how we wanted to worm them...when the kids raised them for 4H, we injected them.  I did not want to go that route.  I love the idea of the bread pillow, so much easier!


----------



## drstratton (Apr 28, 2020)

Last night I opened the window in my bathroom & bedroom so that we would be able to hear if anything came after our rabbits again.  I was in bed for a few minutes and I told my husband that I was going to move the tractor onto the sidewalk overnight, that way I could maybe get some sleep and the rabbits would be safer. Then my husband suggested that we place the portion with the enclosure on the sidewalk and the other on the grass!  That way they could still graze and have a safe space to go to should they need it, he's such a smart man...one of many reasons I fell in love with & married him! Everyone slept peacefully last night, except my husband, he said there was a frog making a racket all night, I only heard it for a short time...lol...the dog did not come back. This idea might be a way to keep using the tractor.   Move them around during the day and place them on the sidewalk below our room at night! I have a gun near our door to the deck, should the need arise!


----------



## drstratton (Apr 28, 2020)

I saw our escapee again today!  We have water set outside the trap and I placed a pile of pellets near the entry, I have a container of pellets at the end of it, but I will slowly add pellets further and further into the cage, hopefully he will finally be comfortable enough with it that he will be caught! My husband talked to a friend at work today and he has a large animal trap that we can use to catch the predator. We will be borrowing it!

On a funny note! My husband would have made a perfect farmer...he will take something that is broken and work on it as long as it takes to get it going again and once in awhile giving up on it!  We have a couple of small tank sprayers and he asked me to test them to see if they still worked!  One did, but the other one wasn't pumping to pressure and the spray wand wouldn't turn off when the lever was released. So, I passed that information on to him and he starts to say sometimes you can add a little oil to the O ring and it will seal and be usable, I say, yes, but it doesn't quit spraying when I release the lever...silence...then he says, throw it in the garbage so that I don't come home and waste hours working on it...sometimes, it really is easier to just buy new, he's worked on this sprayer before! 😂😂😂


----------



## drstratton (Apr 28, 2020)

I got a close up of my little escapee today...I was about 5' away!  He was not worried about me in the least, but I'm sure he wouldn't have let me come any closer.  He ate the pellets I set out for him, so I put another little pile slightly further in the trap, we'll see what he does with that!


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Apr 28, 2020)

Gosh I sure hope you can get him back to safety  soon, I feel bad for the poor little guy


----------



## drstratton (Apr 28, 2020)

He's actually probably much happier where he is, I wouldn't be surprised if he isn't digging a burrow back under the tree, lol! I moved the tractor over near the tree and that's where I saw him this morning, he was visiting the other rabbits! Thanks, I hope we can catch him soon too!  My husband suggested putting some hay in the bottom of the trap to make it seem more natural...so we might try that tonight!


----------



## farmerjan (Apr 28, 2020)

If you sit flat on the ground they will come up quicker.  You are BIGGER than them, even when leaning down.  If you sit, you are less threatening and their curiousity will win out.  they a little food will keep them close and if they are busy enough, you can scratch them and they won't realize it and not get spooked.  Don't forget, at that size they are just little kids and are more into running around than eating all the time.  As they get a little older, and if you let their food run out so that when you go out there, and bring them food, they will associate you with food, and start coming.  At this size, they can eat a little then go running off and play and see what else "new" they can find..... a little bigger, they will be more food motivated.  But letting them run out for a little while , and then you taking it to them, will teach them that YOU are the good guy bringing them their meals.   Automatic feeders don't do that until they learn that you are the one filling that feeder.  
The treats that people give them are further enticements


----------



## drstratton (Apr 28, 2020)

farmerjan said:


> If you sit flat on the ground they will come up quicker.  You are BIGGER than them, even when leaning down.  If you sit, you are less threatening and their curiousity will win out.  they a little food will keep them close and if they are busy enough, you can scratch them and they won't realize it and not get spooked.  Don't forget, at that size they are just little kids and are more into running around than eating all the time.  As they get a little older, and if you let their food run out so that when you go out there, and bring them food, they will associate you with food, and start coming.  At this size, they can eat a little then go running off and play and see what else "new" they can find..... a little bigger, they will be more food motivated.  But letting them run out for a little while , and then you taking it to them, will teach them that YOU are the good guy bringing them their meals.   Automatic feeders don't do that until they learn that you are the one filling that feeder.
> The treats that people give them are further enticements


Thank you, but I'm not sure that will work with this guy or any of the rabbits in the tractor!  They were never handled until we caught them and brought them home, they were born in a rabbit colony that has gotten out of control. They are basically wild rabbits. He is the oldest of the ones we caught and very wary! He wasn't concerned about me, because he knew that he had a clear escape route...lol, smart little bugger!  We are not going to bring anymore home, because they are so scared every time we come near, I feel really sorry for them!  It will be different when we have our own litters of babies to raise as I will handle them just enough that they aren't terrified of us! If they were more used to me, it would work...I could give it a try anyway, I don't have anything to lose by it and who knows, I might get lucky!


----------



## farmerjan (Apr 28, 2020)

Sorry, I meant the pigs, not the rabbit, about getting down to their level....


----------



## drstratton (Apr 28, 2020)

farmerjan said:


> Sorry, I meant the pigs, not the rabbit, about getting down to their level....


😂 I should have realized that, I had a  bit of a headache & my brain didn't even go there! 🤦‍♀️😂 

That would definitely work! I sat out with them for a bit today & actually got to scratch a couple of snouts & they decided that my boots looked pretty tasty, so they tried them out! 💞


----------



## drstratton (Apr 29, 2020)

I saw the dog by the tractor this morning, just staring into it...we were just getting out of bed! It's my fault that we didn't get him, I should have asked my husband instead of my son if we had anything bigger than 8 shot, my son said we didn't, I wasn't feeling well yesterday and I forgot to ask him.  Well, we do have bigger shot and by the time Dale found the 00 the dog had left...he will be back again. One of the neighbors that I do know, has seen him at their place and they plan on doing the same thing as us! He had tried to dig under, but was deterred by the cement and the lag screw that holds the wheel bar down!


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Apr 29, 2020)

That stinker of a dog needs to go, hope you get that persistent  pest before he gets any of you rabbits


----------



## drstratton (Apr 29, 2020)

B&B Happy goats said:


> That stinker of a dog needs to go, hope you get that persistent  pest before he gets any of you rabbits


Agreed, he would have been gone this morning, if I'd been on the ball yesterday...next time!


----------



## drstratton (Apr 30, 2020)

We made a little more progress on the chicken pen yesterday!  My husband has been working on the posts for the gate and we were able to set it in place! We will be putting a post across the top to make sure the weight of the gate doesn't make it sag.  I have a friend who is going to make a powder coated metal sign for me to place on top!  It will have a hen & rooster on the left and a rabbit on the right! In between it will say, "Fluffy Butts & Bunnies". It will probably be a couple months before that happens though!


----------



## drstratton (Apr 30, 2020)

I worked on a little project of my own today!  I wanted a Rabbit manure collector, the following is what I came up with!  This was just a figure it out as I was doing it project.  I will also share what I will do differently on the next one!  I might have to eventually redo the screen on this one, we'll see how it holds up! All in all, I'm happy with it, but the next one will feature the improvements I came up with after completing some steps!

First I drilled a pilot hole in the bottom of my broken bucket so that I could cut it out with the jigsaw!




Next I drilled 2 holes, for a total of 6 sets around the bucket, the first hole was 3" from the bottom! Next time I will drill the first hole at 2.5" from the bottom, it will allow for a better fit inside!  As you can see I have two sets, I drilled the first set to close together and the plastic broke when I tightened the wire. The wire I used came off of the roll of chicken wire that we have!




I cut the window screen about an inch larger than the bottom of the bucket. Then I placed the screen on the bottom of the bucket and bent it to form to the bottom! Next time, I will cut it 2" larger and after I've bent it over the bucket, I will leave it in place and then bend the extra inch back up so that I will have a double thickness!




View from the bottom! After I wired the screen in place, I went around and took some of the bend out to make the wire conform to the inside of the bucket a little better!




View from the Top!




In place under the feeder!


----------



## farmerjan (Apr 30, 2020)

Why would you not want to also collect the urine?  That is nitrogen fertilizer.  I'm just curious.... because I would want all the by products from them.   I realize the bucket was cracked, we have out share of them around here and use for feed instead of water.... but put a couple of layers of newpaper, add some sawdust to soak it up, and then get the benefit of all the "waste".   Maybe you are just wanting the "berries" they make?


----------



## drstratton (Apr 30, 2020)

farmerjan said:


> Why would you not want to also collect the urine?  That is nitrogen fertilizer.  I'm just curious.... because I would want all the by products from them.   I realize the bucket was cracked, we have out share of them around here and use for feed instead of water.... but put a couple of layers of newpaper, add some sawdust to soak it up, and then get the benefit of all the "waste".   Maybe you are just wanting the "berries" they make?


I want the pellets...they are a cold fertilizer and it will be nice to just add them into the garden and not have to worry about them burning anything! I might also use them to make a compost tea! I suppose I could make a bucket with a screen that would collect the urine too, but keep the pellets separate, I could add a valve on the bottom to empty it! Thank you, it would be nice to utilize everything we can!


----------



## drstratton (Apr 30, 2020)

This little bugger is taunting me! Lol!


----------



## farmerjan (Apr 30, 2020)

He is feeling lonely, and feels safer being around the others.  Maybe the dog was out near the tree he had run under too.  Maybe you can get him into a pen or something near there to catch?  Maybe the trap in there since he is hanging out there now?


----------



## drstratton (Apr 30, 2020)

farmerjan said:


> He is feeling lonely, and feels safer being around the others.  Maybe the dog was out near the tree he had run under too.  Maybe you can get him into a pen or something near there to catch?  Maybe the trap in there since he is hanging out there now?


I have the rabbit tractor next to the tree and the trap during the day, then we take it back to the sidewalk at night so the dog can't dig under it!  He goes over to them and says hello, then he takes off and explores the yard!  I have pellets in the trap and we have placed a tarp over it, he goes inside to eat the pellets, so he's getting comfortable with it! Hopefully soon, he will go further in to get to the pellets that I have in the dish and will be caught!


----------



## farmerjan (Apr 30, 2020)

Good luck


----------



## drstratton (Apr 30, 2020)

farmerjan said:


> Good luck


Thank you! I finally caught him, he was asleep under the red dolly that he was sitting by in the picture! I reached down and grabbed him, he sure kicked and squealed!  He's back in the rabbit tractor now!


----------



## thistlebloom (Apr 30, 2020)

Yay!


----------



## drstratton (Apr 30, 2020)

It's amazing how strong they are!  I got a pretty good scratch on my hand, that will teach me to try and catch a wild rabbit without gloves on...🤦‍♀️


----------



## drstratton (Apr 30, 2020)

My husband brought the trap home for the dog...I hope it works, the trap is pretty good sized, but he is a big dog!


----------



## drstratton (Apr 30, 2020)

We were able to get all but one fence post in the ground today. The final post will probably have to be bolted to the boulders that are in the way...we've had to do that before.


----------



## B&B Happy goats (May 1, 2020)

drstratton said:


> It's amazing how strong they are!  I got a pretty good scratch on my hand, that will teach me to try and catch a wild rabbit without gloves on...🤦‍♀️


With our large FG rabbits , ...getting scratched was very common and gloves were always someplace other than where I needed them at the moment...so we took tube soxs, cut the toe out and now have cheap arm protectors ...its also great for my neighbor to wear as her skin is always tearing when she bumps or scratches against anything...I had found arm protection  sleeves on the internet  for sale...$18.00 each, sure get more bang for your dollar with the tube sox....and they work excellent !


----------



## frustratedearthmother (May 1, 2020)

B&B Happy goats said:


> so we took tube soxs, cut the toe out and now have cheap arm protectors ..


Great idea!  Sometimes the simplest things are the best!


----------



## drstratton (May 1, 2020)

B&B Happy goats said:


> With our large FG rabbits , ...getting scratched was very common and gloves were always someplace other than where I needed them at the moment...so we took tube soxs, cut the toe out and now have cheap arm protectors ...its also great for my neighbor to wear as her skin is always tearing when she bumps or scratches against anything...I had found arm protection  sleeves on the internet  for sale...$18.00 each, sure get more bang for your dollar with the tube sox....and they work excellent !


That's a great suggestion & the same here gloves are always someplace else...lol


----------



## drstratton (May 1, 2020)

I just received a hand painted card from a friend that totally brightened my day! 💞


----------



## B&B Happy goats (May 1, 2020)

Thats a nice one to frame , oh how I  just love thoughtful cards ..


----------



## drstratton (May 1, 2020)

B&B Happy goats said:


> Thats a nice one to frame , oh how I  just love thoughtful cards ..


It's definitely going in a frame! I do too and it arrived at a very good time!  💞


----------



## drstratton (May 2, 2020)

farmerjan said:


> He is feeling lonely, and feels safer being around the others.  Maybe the dog was out near the tree he had run under too.  Maybe you can get him into a pen or something near there to catch?  Maybe the trap in there since he is hanging out there now?


My husband & I were talking about how he liked hanging out in the chicken pen area & not the lawn & he made an observation that it was more like his home. The colony has absolutely no grass...it's just dirt. I'm pretty sure that's why!


----------



## farmerjan (May 2, 2020)

Glad you got him caught.  Now for the dog........


----------



## drstratton (May 4, 2020)

Well, we finally caught the dog!  My husband decided to have me call the sheriff and have them come pick him up!  He didn't have time to deal with him as he had to get to work!  I feel so bad for the poor thing, he looks so sad😔...I'm so angry with his owners!


----------



## drstratton (May 4, 2020)

The sheriff just picked up the dog!  I'm glad that he won't be killing anymore livestock, but I'm so sad for him!


----------



## drstratton (May 4, 2020)

Spending some time with the piglets...they think my boots look pretty tasty! They are still skittish, but are slowly coming around!


----------



## GardnerHomestead (May 4, 2020)

drstratton said:


> Spending some time with the piglets...they think my boots look pretty tasty! They are still skittish, but are slowly coming around!
> View attachment 73397
> View attachment 73398


Cute pigs!!! i have those exact boots. i love them. my kids call them my chicken boots. best birthday gift ive ever gotten.


----------



## drstratton (May 4, 2020)

GardnerHomestead said:


> Cute pigs!!! i have those exact boots. i love them. my kids call them my chicken boots. best birthday gift ive ever gotten.


I love mine, they are an early Mothers Day present from my husband!


----------



## drstratton (May 4, 2020)

I integrated the FBCM chicks in with the flock today, so far everything seems to be going well. One of the older Midnight Majesty Maran's seems to be the most aggressive towards at least on of the roosters so far, but not overly so! I will leave a space for the little's to get back into the brooder at night, if they still need a safe place to be! The older chicks are 6 weeks now and the little's are 4 weeks!  I also noticed that the FBCM roosters are finally getting some copper feathers around their necks!  I can't wait to see them fully feathered...I'm also hoping my hens get a little bit of copper too, but I haven't seen any yet! The littlest hen seems to have a different color of body feathers than the rest, so we will see what she looks like, she is also clean legged where the others have feathers! 













Sorry for the long video!  I just wanted to catch as much as I could! Some establishing of the pecking order is going on, but this first day has gone pretty well! They were certainly loving their new found freedom! 

<iframe width="1663" height="717" src="



" frameborder="0" allow="accelerometer; autoplay; encrypted-media; gyroscope; picture-in-picture" allowfullscreen></iframe>

One more & last one today! 

<iframe width="1663" height="717" src="



" frameborder="0" allow="accelerometer; autoplay; encrypted-media; gyroscope; picture-in-picture" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## drstratton (May 4, 2020)

Finally got a picture of one of my FBCM Roosters showing his copper feathers!


----------



## thistlebloom (May 4, 2020)

I'll be interested in how your FBCM's work out. I've had them before and they were the meanest chickens I've ever owned. The roosters were horrible, chasing and beating up the hens. very rough and not gentlemanly at all. The hens were super domineering and always seemed to be picking fights. I got them all from the same breeder though, so maybe it was a lineage thing. I hope yours are nice and work well for you.


----------



## drstratton (May 4, 2020)

thistlebloom said:


> I'll be interested in how your FBCM's work out. I've had them before and they were the meanest chickens I've ever owned. The roosters were horrible, chasing and beating up the hens. very rough and not gentlemanly at all. The hens were super domineering and always seemed to be picking fights. I got them all from the same breeder though, so maybe it was a lineage thing. I hope yours are nice and work well for you.


Oh wow...I hope it was just an issue with the breeder not choosing for temperament! One of the Maran hens is definitely more aggressive than the other and she is putting the newbies in their place! We had an extremely mean rooster once and he became chicken & dumplings,  hopefully that won't be the case this time!


----------



## thistlebloom (May 4, 2020)

Mine all met their Maker prematurely.


----------



## drstratton (May 4, 2020)

thistlebloom said:


> Mine all met their Maker prematurely.


That could happen here too...lol


----------



## Baymule (May 4, 2020)

My mean Easter Egger rooster, as of today, went on vacation to Camp Kenmore.


----------



## drstratton (May 4, 2020)

Baymule said:


> My mean Easter Egger rooster, as of today, went on vacation to Camp Kenmore.


What's for dinner...Chicken & Dumplin's??? 😂


----------



## farmerjan (May 4, 2020)

Glad that you caught the dog, and that he went the  sheriff/animal control route.  This way you will not feel guilty about him and only feel as you do, feeling sorry for the animal.


----------



## SA Farm (May 4, 2020)

I’m raising up some BCMs for the first time as well. I really hope the lines I have are good tempered. No nasty animals live long around here either. If the hens turn out nice and the roosters are nasty, perhaps I’ll think about getting a legbar or ameraucana rooster to cover them for some olive eggers


----------



## drstratton (May 4, 2020)

farmerjan said:


> Glad that you caught the dog, and that he went the  sheriff/animal control route.  This way you will not feel guilty about him and only feel as you do, feeling sorry for the animal.


Thank you!  Yes, we decided that was the best route! If we didn't take care of it someone else eventually would have! The sheriff was pretty impressed that we were able to trap him and to be honest I wasn't sure it would work, just glad it did!


----------



## drstratton (May 4, 2020)

SA Farm said:


> I’m raising up some BCMs for the first time as well. I really hope the lines I have are good tempered. No nasty animals live long around here either. If the hens turn out nice and the roosters are nasty, perhaps I’ll think about getting a legbar or ameraucana rooster to cover them for some olive eggers


I hope that yours turn out nice and friendly too, mine are kind of standoffish, so hopefully that doesn't mean they will turn out to be good for nothing but the frying pan!
My husband and I were just talking about that! In fact he surprised me by saying that if there were some that we really liked we could separate them and breed them however we want to and I said, yes we could get some olive eggers! So, I have a feeling I will have some green eggs in my future!


----------



## drstratton (May 5, 2020)

I kept a close eye on the baby Marans today & they seemed to be accepted by the flock. I was concerned as to whether they would go back into the coop when the rest of the flock did, so I checked on them & sure enough they were huddled together outside. We scooped them up & placed them in the coop. I could tell that they were a little chilled. I blocked the door so the light could help them warm up. When I went back out later they were snuggled next to each other close to the light. Hopefully they will go in on their own tomorrow night, if not we will repeat the process...silly chicks!


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie (May 5, 2020)

drstratton said:


> I will have some green eggs in my future!



Dr. Seuss would be proud!


----------



## drstratton (May 5, 2020)

Senile_Texas_Aggie said:


> Dr. Seuss would be proud!


I was thinking of that when I wrote this...should've added & ham...lol!


----------



## drstratton (May 5, 2020)

We did a little more work on the chicken pen this evening! Getting closer to finishing!

Top post to strengthen gate!





Lower section of fence in place, but not finished!




Rebar in the rocks to attach the fencing!




Fence partially attached to rebar! Dale will be adding more fencing to fill everything in!


----------



## drstratton (May 6, 2020)

Well we got the bottom section of fence stretched and stapled in place tonight and we were also able to attach the upper section, it's not completely attached though. That's for tomorrow night!


----------



## Baymule (May 7, 2020)

That is looking good. I like the top post idea. If I did that, it would have to be tall enough to let a cab tractor through. We don't have one, but our hay guy delivers, so I have to consider that. When we had our built horse barn, I wanted an aisle 12' wide and 15' tall. Husband wanted to know why so tall and I told him when I was a kid, my best friend's grandparents lived on a farm. They had an old mare that us two kids could catch, slip a bridle on and ride. She would only go so far, before whirling around and galloping back to the barn. The opening was low, we had a choice of jumping off or getting our brains bashed out, so we bailed off, usually in scattered black berry vines. LOL We did it over and over again. 

So that is why I wanted the opening so tall. I told my husband that if I wanted to drive a cab tractor through the barn, I could. Sure enough, hay guy has driven his cab tractor through the barn.


----------



## drstratton (May 7, 2020)

Baymule said:


> That is looking good. I like the top post idea. If I did that, it would have to be tall enough to let a cab tractor through. We don't have one, but our hay guy delivers, so I have to consider that. When we had our built horse barn, I wanted an aisle 12' wide and 15' tall. Husband wanted to know why so tall and I told him when I was a kid, my best friend's grandparents lived on a farm. They had an old mare that us two kids could catch, slip a bridle on and ride. She would only go so far, before whirling around and galloping back to the barn. The opening was low, we had a choice of jumping off or getting our brains bashed out, so we bailed off, usually in scattered black berry vines. LOL We did it over and over again.
> 
> So that is why I wanted the opening so tall. I told my husband that if I wanted to drive a cab tractor through the barn, I could. Sure enough, hay guy has driven his cab tractor through the barn.


Thank you! I really like the top post, it finishes it off nicely and we didn't want to put any bracing for the gate that would extend out into the garden area!  The only equipment that I have to worry about getting in that area is the riding mower, to many rocks in there for anything bigger!

What a fun memory, but ouch...blackberry brambles...that had to not feel good and we wonder why are bodies feel so beat up when we get older...lol  💞


----------



## drstratton (May 7, 2020)

Good morning!

I thought I'd share some Chick Pics! These babies are 7 weeks old! I love my flock so much, some are kind of standoffish, unless I'm bringing their breakfast...lol! One of my RIR is super friendly like my Orpingtons! One of the Black Majesty Marans is starting to show some copper on the back of her neck, I'm thinking a throwback gene...can't wait to see how well she colors out, I wasn't able to get a good picture of her today!

Finally have a name for my Salmon Faverolle...Spazzy, trust me it fits...lol! Such a pretty little chick!




Penny...I just can't get over her color!







Pearl, roosting with her sisters...every bit as beautiful as Penny!  She's harder to get a good picture of, but her colors are also amazing! I need to catch her in the sunshine!




I finally got some good pictures of my Welsummer ladies! I love their coloring too! 









Welsummer with Little Roo!




Last but not least & usually underfoot...Little Roo


----------



## drstratton (May 7, 2020)

I was spending some time with my Bunny's and I realized there was a lot of action going on in the chicken pen! The rabbits have a constant show to watch, it would keep me entertained!

Fluffy Butts & Bunny's!!! 
<iframe width="1663" height="717" src="



" frameborder="0" allow="accelerometer; autoplay; encrypted-media; gyroscope; picture-in-picture" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## Baymule (May 7, 2020)

You have a pretty flock. I have a mixed flock I hatched. I had a pen of 1 Wellsummer hen, 1 Cream Legbar hen, 3 Easter Eggers and 1 EE rooster. I set eggs from them and now have 14  hens from them. My next chickens are going to be White Rocks.


----------



## drstratton (May 7, 2020)

Baymule said:


> You have a pretty flock. I have a mixed flock I hatched. I had a pen of 1 Wellsummer hen, 1 Cream Legbar hen, 3 Easter Eggers and 1 EE rooster. I set eggs from them and now have 14  hens from them. My next chickens are going to be White Rocks.


Thank you! I love my mixed flock. Those would give you some pretty chickens!  I'm hoping to get an Olive Egger next year from my Marans Rooster, my friend and I are making a trade, she's giving me a Cream Legbar for one of my Marans Roosters! Can't wait to try!  I think I'm going to need more space for my chickens...don't tell my husband yet...lol

I just looked up the White Rock...sounds like you will get a good supply of eggs from them! Are you also thinking of meat production?

I might buy some Chantecler chickens for meat production!  I think they make weight at 11 weeks and they are supposed to lay pretty good!


----------



## Baymule (May 7, 2020)

I have two olive eggers, the eggs are so pretty. I like the colored eggs. White rocks are good layers, and have a good carcass. The roosters are calm and not mean. My EE rooster is now in the freezer. He attacked me for the last time! I went ballistic on him and beat him with a bucket. I gave his hens to a disabled couple and we butchered him. Talk about dark meat! He will be real tasty. LOL


----------



## drstratton (May 7, 2020)

Baymule said:


> I have two olive eggers, the eggs are so pretty. I like the colored eggs. White rocks are good layers, and have a good carcass. The roosters are calm and not mean. My EE rooster is now in the freezer. He attacked me for the last time! I went ballistic on him and beat him with a bucket. I gave his hens to a disabled couple and we butchered him. Talk about dark meat! He will be real tasty. LOL


We had a mean Banty rooster, he attacked my mom and my husband says I'm done with that bird, but didn't deal with it right away! Probably a week later, he was at the edge of the lawn and doing something with the grapes, that rooster came up and nailed him in the face...but didn't do to much damage...Dale went in the house, grabbed the shotgun, came back outside & didn't see the little jerk, so he called and that dumb cluck came running across the yard to attack again...boom, chicken & dumplin's!  😂  Sometimes that is all that they are good for!

I want green eggs, right now I'm hoping my EE's will lay blue ones!


----------



## CntryBoy777 (May 8, 2020)

I'd of had to "tenderize" it a couple of times first....just sayin'....


----------



## drstratton (May 8, 2020)

CntryBoy777 said:


> I'd of had to "tenderize" it a couple of times first....just sayin'....


😂Yes I do!


----------



## drstratton (May 8, 2020)

Today was a hodgepodge of different things! Dale spent some more time on the fence & was able to level out the top pretty good. We ran into an issue we knew might happen, but hoped wouldn't...when we tightened the fence the posts near the gate weren't firm enough. So Dale hooked a chain between the post & tractor to straighten it up. We are going to add a stake & wire to keep it in place & when it's more firm we will remove it.

We made a dump run of all of the useless junk that had built up out here in the back corner. What a good feeling to get rid of it.

We also picked up a bunch of berry plants from a friend. We have thornless blackberries, thornless raspberries,  currants, Josta Berry, gooseberry & strawberries. We are going to plant everything but the strawberries along the chicken pen fence.


----------



## drstratton (May 9, 2020)

Two of my girls are the first to make it to the upper roost! 

Ophelia & Pearl! Spazzy kept looking up, wondering how they managed it...lol!


----------



## drstratton (May 9, 2020)

We got the fence gate posts secure & decided that we will probably leave the wire & put something a little nicer than the black pot to keep us from tripping over it.





Then we took turns pounding some rocks with a sledgehammer so we can get the mower through. 







Now Dale is playing with fire...his reward...😂




Got our workout in for the day!


----------



## CntryBoy777 (May 9, 2020)

That is some tough work for sure!!.......something ya can do with the wire is to get a can off flourescent colored spray paint and give it a coat or 2....or get some holiday garland and wrap it.....no need to be tripping over it, or kicking the bucket....🤣


----------



## drstratton (May 9, 2020)

CntryBoy777 said:


> That is some tough work for sure!!.......something ya can do with the wire is to get a can off flourescent colored spray paint and give it a coat or 2....or get some holiday garland and wrap it.....no need to be tripping over it, or kicking the bucket....🤣


We will be feeling it tomorrow!  Those are both great ideas!  I like the idea of the holiday garland...I'm ready for a holiday and I definitely don't want to kick the bucket to get one! 😂


----------



## thistlebloom (May 9, 2020)

I like your raised beds!


----------



## drstratton (May 9, 2020)

thistlebloom said:


> I like your raised beds!


Thank you! We built those last year. We're hoping to build a couple more soon. If you're interested my husband drew out the plans & a parts list. I can post it here for you! 😊


----------



## thistlebloom (May 10, 2020)

drstratton said:


> Thank you! We built those last year. We're hoping to build a couple more soon. If you're interested my husband drew out the plans & a parts list. I can post it here for you! 😊



Thank you! I plant in the ground, but I'm sure others would be happy to see it.


----------



## drstratton (May 10, 2020)

thistlebloom said:


> Thank you! I plant in the ground, but I'm sure others would be happy to see it.


We've always done that too, but as we've gotten older we've decided that this is much easier on our bodies! My husband asked me what I wanted to do today and I said since we don't get to spend the day with our kids, let's go get the supplies for the new boxes! So that's what we're doing! I'll share the plans and pictures of the build! 😊


----------



## drstratton (May 10, 2020)

Happy Mother's Day to all of the mom's here! 

My daughter and her husband surprised me with stamps for my eggs! They also found Food Safe ink, but that won't arrive until tomorrow! I love these!!!💞


----------



## drstratton (May 11, 2020)

We are getting ready to build two new 4'x14' raised beds! Our first two were 4'x12'! Now I need to head outside to get the boards painted for the new beds! I will share the new build when we get it done! 

For anyone who's interested, I'm attaching a PDF with the diagram and parts list for the 4'x12' beds and a few pictures!

Pictures: For a visual!
Corner Detail!






Inserted pipe placement to keep the bed from bowing out!


----------



## drstratton (May 11, 2020)

The ink arrived today and I finally got to try out my egg stamps! It's going to take a little practice, using a flat stamp on the compound curve of an egg is a little difficult! My son is going to see if he can make it easier to use! I love them, they're so fun!


----------



## thistlebloom (May 12, 2020)

Those raised beds are so beautiful. Even a crop of weeds would look stunning in them, lol.

Love the stamps. Maybe you could train the girls to lay them with a flat side.


----------



## drstratton (May 12, 2020)

thistlebloom said:


> Those raised beds are so beautiful. Even a crop of weeds would look stunning in them, lol.
> 
> Love the stamps. Maybe you could train the girls to lay them with a flat side.


Thank you! 💞 My husband does good work and builds things to last!

I will have a talk with them this morning and tell them that we need a flat side...lol!!!  😂


----------



## drstratton (May 13, 2020)

A new toy for the chicks!!! I try to give the chicks something to keep them from squabbling when they get bored! The Welsummer flying toward me, went right out the door...I almost dropped my phone...😂 

<iframe width="1663" height="717" src="



" frameborder="0" allow="accelerometer; autoplay; encrypted-media; gyroscope; picture-in-picture" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## Baymule (May 14, 2020)

Your raised beds are lovely. A member on TEG tore out his wood beds this year and replaced them with cinder block beds. I am still planting the old fashioned way, in the ground. But I did graduate to some weed cloth, it is awesome for keeping down the gorgeous weeds that I grow!


----------



## drstratton (May 14, 2020)

Baymule said:


> Your raised beds are lovely. A member on TEG tore out his wood beds this year and replaced them with cinder block beds. I am still planting the old fashioned way, in the ground. But I did graduate to some weed cloth, it is awesome for keeping down the gorgeous weeds that I grow!


Thank you!  

Cinder block is a great idea!

If you ever decide to go with raised beds, you'll never look back...lol!

We will be using weed cloth for the crops that can't be planted in the raised beds!  Hopefully it will arrive on Saturday and we can get the rest of our garden in and get everything else planted over the next week! We grow some pretty fantastic weeds ourselves...lol!  We still have to finish the new beds & fill them with dirt...well sand on the bottom, we have that in abundance around here!


----------



## drstratton (May 17, 2020)

Progression on the new raised beds.  I thought these were going to be 4'x14', but my husband wanted to utilize all of the space he could so they are 5'x14'.  I told him that he has the middle section as I won't be able to reach it very easy...lol!

Here are some pictures!

Boards for both boxes primed!




Boards for first box painted & ready to build...I ran out of paint and had to wait to paint the second set of boards.  This is the paint that we used for the trim on our house!



After painting we cut the boards to length and my husband drilled the uprights for the pocket screws!



First Panel Framed!



Attaching the metal!



First side panel finished!



My husband dug out the good top dirt where the first box will be sitting, we will fill it from a hill of sand that we have in our yard and then put the topsoil on top. We thought about installing a pond with a waterfall at one time, but that never happened.  It's finally being used! The concrete squares are an assortment from the many different pours we've made at our place.  My husband built frames to pour any extra cement into, they are great in the garden!



Dirt Removal:
The lawn had overtaken the hill and the grass was very tall, so I had to very carefully mow it down with our rider, it took quite a few passes! We also cut into the remaining root system with shovels to make it easier to remove with the tractor and to not completely destroy our lawn! This would have been a very daunting task without the tractor, we bought it a couple of years ago with our son, it's not four wheel drive and it's as old as I am...lol, but it's better that nothing.







First Raised Bed in place!




Now we just have to finish filling it and get the second bed prepped! The panels are finished for the second box, we will join them together in place...they are very heavy! I will also have to touch up any paint that was messed up!  My husband will be putting cross supports into the boxes, he will weld a nut on each end, inside of 3/4" pipe and attach them with bolts, I will share that later. Now, I have to go out and mow!


----------



## CntryBoy777 (May 17, 2020)

Looking Good!!.....  ....I could sure make use of that tractor here for a couple of wks....🤣....got a bunch of sand to move, but a shovel and wheelbarrow will have to do for now....plus I have something else that has moved Up the list of to dos.....


----------



## drstratton (May 17, 2020)

CntryBoy777 said:


> Looking Good!!.....  ....I could sure make use of that tractor here for a couple of wks....🤣....got a bunch of sand to move, but a shovel and wheelbarrow will have to do for now....plus I have something else that has moved Up the list of to dos.....


Thank you...it sure has been handy...we are no strangers to shovels & wheelbarrows...I find my self using them way to often... 😂


----------



## CntryBoy777 (May 17, 2020)

My step daughters got me one for my b'day and I asked where the remote was.....  😂


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie (May 18, 2020)

Miss @drstratton,

Those garden beds look really nice.  You two did a great job!  

I fully understand how useful a tractor is, after having one for almost two years and now not having one for going on two months.  

Senile Texas Aggie


----------



## drstratton (May 18, 2020)

Senile_Texas_Aggie said:


> Miss @drstratton,
> 
> Those garden beds look really nice.  You two did a great job!
> 
> ...


Thank you! My husband is an excellent builder!  

The funny thing is we bought this tractor and used it just a few times.  Then it started having an issue with the hydraulics and we didn't have any pressing need for it, so it sat for most of the time we've owned it.  Then the work we've been doing around here made us decide we'd better fix it up...the hydraulics worked fine...we believe it had air in the lines and it fixed itself sitting for two years...lol!  We are upgrading some of the parts on it though.

Sorry to hear about your tractor...  I hope that you can get it going soon, they are certainly nice to have!


----------



## drstratton (May 18, 2020)

We won't be accomplishing much for the next several days!  I will be going to our youngest sons house to do some painting and whatever else he needs help with so they can put their place on the market! They live in a 100 year old barn with 6.2 acres. My son had cancer in 2014 and the radiation treatment they did caused damage to his heart, he is exhausted all of the time, so their place has become just to much for him to keep up with and with their new baby, they are even more tired!  

My husband is looking forward to a break, his hands are numb & tingling from all of the use they have been getting!  He is an electrician and his hands have seen a lot of hard use over the years!  We will finish up the raised beds when I get back home and we also hope to have the garden completely planted in the next 2 weeks.  We are waiting for the weed fabric we ordered to arrive!


----------



## drstratton (May 18, 2020)

I'm still home, looks like I won't be heading to my son's until Wednesday morning!

My husband came home for lunch today and we always like to take a walk in the yard, check on the animals & garden plants and dream of the day we can look around and see that we have small projects to do and not the huge ones going on right now...lol! Anyway I digress!  As we were heading toward the chicken pen we heard a horrible noise and all of the chickens were freaked out, they didn't even come when they heard me call to them like they normally would, they just headed into their coop! We took a quick look in the pen and didn't see anything untoward, so I headed to the coop door and opened it to see what was going on!  My husband was still by the pen and walking around it.  I did a head count like I always do and noticed that Penny, my redheaded EE was missing. I asked my husband if he saw her in the pen, he said no!  So, I closed the coop door and went into the pen and called to the chicks, this time they came rushing down the ramp from the coop to me, but still no Penny! There are a couple of places along the outside of the covered inner shed that we have in the pen where she could have gone, but she wasn't there.  Then I saw a bag of feed that I had discounted, I thought it was snugged up tight next to the wall, I gently pulled it forward and there she was cowering behind it!  All I could figure is one or more of the other chicks had gone after her...I've actually seen her be kind of a bully a few times...I picked her up, petted & talked gently to her...she didn't even complain like she normally would! I looked her over and didn't see any damage, so I set her down to see if she would get around okay, she seemed fine and still does!  It must have been a playground spat and some of the girls decided to take her down a notch, mean girls...that is just idle speculation... 😂


----------



## drstratton (May 20, 2020)

Well, I made it to my son's house & I have some down time, so here are a couple more pictures. Last week I participated in an online auction & won the bid on a pallet of 3/4" galvanized pipe. My husband uses pipe like this for many different things. 
He took 6 pieces & cut them to length for supports inside the raised beds. He pounded a 1/2" nut into each end & welded them in place. He then tapped each nut to make sure the bolts would easily thread into them. It takes 6 for each bed.


----------



## thistlebloom (May 20, 2020)

It's so nice that you are able to help your son out. Sorry to hear about the after effects of his cancer treatment. Hope your time with him is not only productive and helpful, but also just a good time being together.


----------



## drstratton (May 20, 2020)

thistlebloom said:


> It's so nice that you are able to help your son out. Sorry to hear about the after effects of his cancer treatment. Hope your time with him is not only productive and helpful, but also just a good time being together.


Thank you so much! We went & picked up some supplies together & had a very nice visit. I'm loving watching him with his brand new baby...our little miracle! He & his wife are so happy to be his mommy & daddy. They told us last August on my birthday that they were expecting...I keep telling them thank you, he's the best birthday present I've ever had! 💞


----------



## drstratton (May 23, 2020)

I made it home yesterday, but this is the first time I've had a chance to post...our internet has been down all day, not to mention we've been working in the garden!

Before I share what we've accomplished, I have to share an update on my silly chicken flock!

I solved the mystery as to what scared my flock so bad and especially terrified Penny!  We were working in the garden today and if you will recall when the chickens were so scared we heard a terrible noise and every single chicken was terrified and ran into the coop...we heard it again today and the same result occurred, every chicken ran into the doop and hid...except for Little Roo...he was attempting to crow and that's what scared all of them, including himself the first time...


----------



## drstratton (May 23, 2020)

While I was at my sons house helping him paint, my husband stayed home and worked on the garden boxes, by himself. He finished both of them and the crazy man was so beat down tired, I told him not to do that kind of work by himself and wait until I'm where I can help him! Here's a few pics!

Both new beds filled and ready to be planted! Crazy man!!!



The sand hill is getting smaller. We have one more box to make for our strawberries! We will be picking up supplies for that tomorrow!




We finally planted our tomatoes...we've had them in pots on the sidewalk by the house...they did really well there!
We laid down the new landscape fabric and tried something we saw on YouTube...I'm sure some of you have done this, but I thought I would share in case you haven't! We melted the fabric with a torch to create the holes for the tomatoes!  It work so much better than cutting with scissors or a razor knife.










It was a very full day! On a side note...we used rabbit pellets when we planted the tomatoes...it was a very satisfying feeling to have home grown fertilizer to use...😊


----------



## Baymule (May 24, 2020)

Your raised beds are not only functional. They are attractive too. Lots of hard work, but the vegetables you raise in them will make it all worth it.


----------



## drstratton (May 24, 2020)

Baymule said:


> Your raised beds are not only functional. They are attractive too. Lots of hard work, but the vegetables you raise in them will make it all worth it.


Thank you Bay! It's really amazing the difference we see in the plants grown in the raised beds compared to the ones in the ground. We planted Zucchini in 2 places & the plants in the beds are 4 times the size of the ones on the ground & I should have some ready to eat this next week. It's been a cool spring here & the beds get warmer than the ground.


----------



## thistlebloom (May 24, 2020)

Very gorgeous boxes! I love how it makes the garden so clean and neat looking. Oh, meant to also say that I may want to do a few raised beds next year, if nothing else for the earlier soil warmth. Just checked my soil temp yesterday and it's 58*. I think I'll go ahead and plant my green beans Monday anyway.


----------



## drstratton (May 24, 2020)

thistlebloom said:


> Very gorgeous boxes! I love how it makes the garden so clean and neat looking. Oh, meant to also say that I may want to do a few raised beds next year, if nothing else for the earlier soil warmth. Just checked my soil temp yesterday and it's 58*. I think I'll go ahead and plant my green beans Monday anyway.


Thank you! You will love the raised beds!  We will be planting our green beans tomorrow also!  Here's the difference between planting in the raised bed and planting in the ground! These Zucchini & cukes were planted on the same day!


----------



## drstratton (May 25, 2020)

In memory of my 2 brothers...I miss them both so much!  Left to right, my oldest brother Ralph, me & my older brother Elden! This was taken in the mid 70's!  💞


----------



## drstratton (May 25, 2020)

Well, we didn't get the green beans planted, but we did get our final raised bed of the year finished! I also bought a couple of more Heirloom tomatoes and planted them today!

Here is the link to the plans that my husband followed for the raised bed!








						Galvanized Steel Raised Beds
					

A full tutorial on how to build Galvanized Steel Raised Beds, why they are better than any other types of raised beds, and how to turn them into easy cold frames.




					wholefully.com
				




My husband did a different type of bed for our strawberries, if he had designed it himself he would have made it so that there wasn't as large of a lip on the inside from the top board! He decided to do this design because of the galvanized pipe that we bought! I'm still amazed at the good deal we got on them.








He did make one change to the above plan, he used a 1 1/8" Forstener bit to make a hole that the pipe could fit into!  It should hold everything nice and tight!


----------



## Baymule (May 26, 2020)

It is so satisfying to eat vegetables from your garden. We could not afford to buy all the fresh vegetables that we eat if we didn’t raise them. Can, freeze or dehydrate the extra and we eat good all year. Your raised beds are lovely!


----------



## drstratton (May 26, 2020)

Baymule said:


> It is so satisfying to eat vegetables from your garden. We could not afford to buy all the fresh vegetables that we eat if we didn’t raise them. Can, freeze or dehydrate the extra and we eat good all year. Your raised beds are lovely!


We love having a garden, but I haven't done any canning & not much freezing for several years, that's about to change! I always do some dehydrating, but I plan on doing more of that also!  It's going to be a busy summer & fall!  Thank you! 💞 

My son will be picking up the 1/2 beef that we are getting from our friend and I made sure to ask for the fat.  I will be rendering that down as soon as I can go up and get it from their place!


----------



## Mike CHS (May 26, 2020)

We can and freeze a lot out of our garden but we have a produce auction that is run for the Amish that we buy from to augment our garden harvest.


----------



## CntryBoy777 (May 26, 2020)

We have a huge flea mkt about 30-35 mins from here....they have a grower-raised produce section....planning on making a few trips over there to get and get a jump on stocking pantry shelves and freezer....bout a week away from getting fishing license....


----------



## drstratton (May 26, 2020)

Mike CHS said:


> We can and freeze a lot out of our garden but we have a produce auction that is run for the Amish that we buy from to augment our garden harvest.





CntryBoy777 said:


> We have a huge flea mkt about 30-35 mins from here....they have a grower-raised produce section....planning on making a few trips over there to get and get a jump on stocking pantry shelves and freezer....bout a week away from getting fishing license....



There's a farmer's market in the little town near our place!  I plan on checking it out and there is another one in the main town where I do the bulk of my shopping, it's about an hour away!


----------



## drstratton (May 29, 2020)

We are almost finished planting this portion of the garden! We have a section to the left, past the grapes where we will be planting corn, watermelon and pumpkins! We will be using drip tape for the first time to water everything, we're just waiting for it to be delivered, right now, I am watering by hand.  It will be nice to get it all on the watering timer! I will get the rest of the beans planted today! We have bush beans in one and a half of the raised beds, we will be planting carrots and beets in the remaining half today. We have pole beans on the hog panels & fencing uprights, we also have cucumbers, okra, spaghetti squash and sugar baby watermelon planted to climb the uprights!  I'm anxious to see how the squash and melons workout doing it that way! We will be enjoying fried or grilled Zucchini for dinner tonight, I haven't decided which method yet, first of the season! Our broccoli grew great, but the aphids got into them, so we didn't eat it, there is no way to get them all rinsed out.  We've enjoyed Swiss Chard & Kohlrabi and we have a couple of cabbages that are about ready for harvest! Looking forward to cabbage sauteed with butter, bacon, salt & pepper! Yum!


----------



## drstratton (May 29, 2020)

Thought I would share a couple of bunny pictures today, of course there are chicks in the background!

Left to right!  Chloe, Daphne & Buck!  I stood out there for about a half hour today, Buck & Daphne both came over and touched noses with me, Chloe even came over by me, which is a big thing...they're not as tame as I would like, but that's because I need to spend more time with them. . I'm trying...there is just always so many other things going on!





Daphne & Buck...She is at least a third again larger than he is!


----------



## drstratton (May 29, 2020)

Here are a couple of views of our pumpkin and melon area! You can see the chicken pen in the background!


----------



## Baymule (May 31, 2020)

Everything looks so nice. Nothing like my construction methods! LOL


----------



## farmerjan (May 31, 2020)

Very nice and neat looking.


----------



## drstratton (May 31, 2020)

Baymule said:


> Everything looks so nice. Nothing like my construction methods! LOL


Thank you!  It's all my husband, he has ideas and he makes them look good...I have ideas and he makes them look good...🙃

I like what I've seen you do...not sure I could come up with those and make them look as good on my own!


----------



## drstratton (May 31, 2020)

farmerjan said:


> Very nice and neat looking.


Thank you! We decided that if we are looking at this long term, we wanted to make it as easy on our bodies as we could!


----------



## drstratton (May 31, 2020)

Yesterday was a bit wild at our place...we had a huge thunderstorm go through with high winds.  Tree branches were flying everywhere...our yard looked like Tree Armageddon! We moved our truck and SUV over by some of our large trees, we knew it was going to blow hard, but also knew that they would be safe here and they were!  We spent this morning cleaning everything up!
View from the garden to the back yard!


----------



## drstratton (May 31, 2020)

After the yard cleanup we did a little more on the Chicken Coop!  We decided that it needed more ventilation and light...the chicks won't go in if the light isn't on, I'm hoping the vent will give enough evening light that they will go in. If not, we are going to add windows on either side of the coop.  We also finally added in the roost bars, I hope it will accommodate the whole flock!








I need to add something into the nesting box to keep them out for a short time...they've been sleeping in there, now that we have the roost bars in place and the fact that they are higher than the nesting box, hopefully they won't want to sleep in there anymore!


----------



## thistlebloom (May 31, 2020)

Sounds like you got hit with a lot more wind than we did. It didn't even blow the tarps off the tractors. Hopefully it knocked most of the pollen down. We had the windows open all day yesterday and every surface is now well pollen-ated!


----------



## drstratton (May 31, 2020)

thistlebloom said:


> Sounds like you got hit with a lot more wind than we did. It didn't even blow the tarps off the tractors. Hopefully it knocked most of the pollen down. We had the windows open all day yesterday and every surface is now well pollen-ated!


I don't envy you cleaning up the pollen, hopefully it got rid of most of ours too! I'm glad that you were not hit to bad, I enjoy a good thunderstorm once in awhile!  The wind hit hard and fast here, it could have been so much worse, they were calling for a possibility of golf ball to baseball sized hail, so glad that didn't happen!


----------



## drstratton (Jun 2, 2020)

I worked on a small project by myself today. My husband planted cucumbers in the raised bed with the Zucchini & they were starting to get a little out of control. So I built a trellis, hopefully they will do okay after being moved around. I will build a 2nd one for next year, I just don't have time right now!  We also installed part of the drip tape for our new watering system, it will be so nice to not water by hand twice a day! 
Repurposed fence posts, rebar and 2x4 fencing!




Drip Tape!


----------



## Baymule (Jun 3, 2020)

Your garden is lovely. Do the weeds/grass still grow under your weed cloth? The dad-burned crab grass is growing under the weed cloth! AAARRGH!!! It is rather opaque and lets light through, it wasn't the woven heavy stuff I wanted-it wasn't in stock.


----------



## drstratton (Jun 3, 2020)

Baymule said:


> Your garden is lovely. Do the weeds/grass still grow under your weed cloth? The dad-burned crab grass is growing under the weed cloth! AAARRGH!!! It is rather opaque and lets light through, it wasn't the woven heavy stuff I wanted-it wasn't in stock.


Thank you Bay! So far I haven't seen anything trying to come through...this stuff is 5 mil, but we haven't had it down for very long, time will tell, I hope it does the job! We ordered ours online!  The 3' wide stuff seems to allow more water to get through than the 6' wide, although it eventually soaks in, they are 2 different products!  I can see where an opaque product wouldn't keep crab grass down, that stuff can grow anywhere!


----------



## drstratton (Jun 3, 2020)

I forgot to share the other changes that we've made to the coop!  My husband wants to use the deep litter method...for the record, I want to use sand...lol!  We will see how this goes. Anyway we needed to raise the door from the coop to the pen. Here are a few pictures of the project!

Interior Before! 




After! I have cement blocks in there now so they have steps to get in and out! 



Cutting the new door! 






Finished Product! He added a door that I can close to the outside of the new door! We didn't remove the old ramp because it was built into the coop, so it was easier to just leave it and use it to support the new ladder! 



I didn't get a picture of it before it was dirtied...but you all know how fast that happens...lol!


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Jun 3, 2020)

Looks good!!....


----------



## drstratton (Jun 3, 2020)

CntryBoy777 said:


> Looks good!!....


Thank you! It's certainly nice to have another project checked off the list! 😊


----------



## drstratton (Jun 4, 2020)

I told my husband that I want to take back the old chicken pen from the pigs.  We have a gate where we can enclose them into just the pig pen area, it will also make them easier to manage.  I want to get broiler chickens and I need the old pen area, we just don't have time to build a chicken tractor. I will have to clean it up and put up a roost bar, but that shouldn't take to long...I think my son is going to build me a chicken plucker and I'm sure my husband and I will work on it too, which will make processing them much easier!  It will be nice to have a freezer full of chickens this winter!  I'm thinking 20 Cornish Cross and possibly some Chantecler's. I have to buy those straight run, but I want to keep a rooster and all of the hens as breeding stock for next years meat chickens, it will be nice to not have to buy more Cornish! It's what I'm hoping for anyway!


----------



## drstratton (Jun 4, 2020)

We are hoping to process the 6 rabbits that we have in the growout tractor this weekend, need to weigh them to make sure they are where they should be, we're not experienced enough to just eyeball them yet, but they look close in size to what we processed with our friend!  
I made shredded BBQ rabbit with my Instant Pot yesterday!  Threw it in whole and frozen, cooked it, shredded it, mixed it with BBQ sauce, then cooked it under the broiler, flipping it every minute for about 5 minutes...it was super tasty!!! We had fresh Kohlrabi from our garden as the side...yum!


----------



## Beekissed (Jun 4, 2020)

I don't think you'll like the DL method much when using the pine shavings in an enclosed coop situation.   The ammonia smell will be hard to take and you'll find it labor intensive and expensive after awhile.   Same thing happens with sand....eventually the materials get saturated and start putting out a lot of ammonia.  

When I first started DL I did the same thing except my coop had one whole wall of open windows for ventilation.....but that didn't help the high ammonia fumes at all.  I opened up another large window on the opposite wall and that didn't really help either.  I finally opened up a large opening at floor level under the roosts and got the air to move up and out~that was better~ but the pine shavings were still not ideal.  They had to be removed on occasion and piled up to further decompose and fresh shavings bought~in other words time, effort and money spent that I didn't need to be spending.   

Finally learned that using a combination of materials and moving away from wood as the primary bedding source was the key.  Also, MUCH more ventilation at all levels, but especially at the floor level and ceiling level.   Using pine shavings is like using a gigantic diaper that eventually stinks so much you have to change it.  Using a composting DL instead is like using a compost pile...no smells but earthy goodness, no flies, just materials in various stages of decomposition.   I haven't removed the DL in my coop now for 8 years except when I want to use some in the garden~no waiting for it to compost further as it's already fully composted.   I also haven't bought pine shavings since then either.


----------



## drstratton (Jun 4, 2020)

Beekissed said:


> I don't think you'll like the DL method much when using the pine shavings in an enclosed coop situation.   The ammonia smell will be hard to take and you'll find it labor intensive and expensive after awhile.   Same thing happens with sand....eventually the materials get saturated and start putting out a lot of ammonia.
> 
> When I first started DL I did the same thing except my coop had one whole wall of open windows for ventilation.....but that didn't help the high ammonia fumes at all.  I opened up another large window on the opposite wall and that didn't really help either.  I finally opened up a large opening at floor level under the roosts and got the air to move up and out~that was better~ but the pine shavings were still not ideal.  They had to be removed on occasion and piled up to further decompose and fresh shavings bought~in other words time, effort and money spent that I didn't need to be spending.
> 
> Finally learned that using a combination of materials and moving away from wood as the primary bedding source was the key.  Also, MUCH more ventilation at all levels, but especially at the floor level and ceiling level.   Using pine shavings is like using a gigantic diaper that eventually stinks so much you have to change it.  Using a composting DL instead is like using a compost pile...no smells but earthy goodness, no flies, just materials in various stages of decomposition.   I haven't removed the DL in my coop now for 8 years except when I want to use some in the garden~no waiting for it to compost further as it's already fully composted.   I also haven't bought pine shavings since then either.


Thank you so much for that information! My husband actually wants to start using leaves for our DL, so in the fall we will be replacing the pine shavings with those. What material do you use in yours? I will share with him about the ventilation. We have a new vent up top in the front & we'll be adding one on the back side also. The door to the pen sits below the roosts, so hopefully that will be sufficient for the air circulation that you are talking about, if not we can always add another vent! 😊


----------



## SA Farm (Jun 4, 2020)

I do DL, but have a lot of ventilation, so haven’t had any problems. My sister has waay more chickens than I do and she just uses pine shavings and spot cleans once a day year-round. Keeps it dry, smelling just fine, and no problem with buildup.


----------



## Beekissed (Jun 4, 2020)

drstratton said:


> Thank you so much for that information! My husband actually wants to start using leaves for our DL, so in the fall we will be replacing the pine shavings with those. What material do you use in yours? I will share with him about the ventilation. We have a new vent up top in the front & we'll be adding one on the back side also. The door to the pen sits below the roosts, so hopefully that will be sufficient for the air circulation that you are talking about, if not we can always add another vent! 😊



I'll post you a video that should tell what materials I use.   Please ignore my horrible video skills and weird voice...I've never gotten used to hearing myself on video and it horrifies me.   

I use different materials as they come to hand...any vines or stalks I clean out of the garden get placed in there.   These create air spaces to help composting later on when the DL gets deeper.   Twigs, bark, small amounts of woody plant materials, leaves(the bulk of my materials are leaves but have found if you don't break those up with larger particles/materials that they will just mat down and mold in place...not a bad thing, but they are also not composting much), any kitchen scraps, garden scraps, flower or shrubbery trimmings, lawn debris, etc.  

It also helps if you have plenty of moisture in the mass...this speeds composting...but this also means you need plenty of passive air flow~fresh air in at the bottom, humidity out at the top.  Can't have too much ventilation, I've found...the more the better, especially in the winter time.  

In the video you'll see some pine shavings in the litter...these were from where I brooded some chicks in the coop and then they all got mixed in.   Since then I no longer buy shavings but just use the coop's existing litter for the chicks.   They get exposed to the flock's germs that way~in the absence of a broody mama to give them that exposure~and I don't have to buy shavings...haven't bought any for years now.  I also don't brood chicks any longer, but give them to a broody hen to do it for me.  This vid was shot in January, I do believe, but can't really remember...it may mention it.


----------



## Baymule (Jun 4, 2020)

I got some real bad news for you if you want to keep some Cornish Cross for breeding your own. It won’t happen. Reason being, #1 they are a cross breed of White Rock and White Cornish. The breeding strains that produce CCX have been carefully selected and bred since the 1940’s. 
#2 they grow so fast and get so big that they will drop dead of a heart attack or just because they want to. #3 they eat a LOT and I swear, they poop twice as much as they eat. LOL 
Find a good place to buy the chicks and become their loyal customer.


----------



## Baymule (Jun 4, 2020)

Oops, I just read your post again. It seems you want to keep the Chantecler’s to breed for a meat chicken! Duh.... I’ll shut up now and go sit in my corner.....


----------



## drstratton (Jun 4, 2020)

SA Farm said:


> I do DL, but have a lot of ventilation, so haven’t had any problems. My sister has waay more chickens than I do and she just uses pine shavings and spot cleans once a day year-round. Keeps it dry, smelling just fine, and no problem with buildup.


Thank you! I know that I will probably keep what I'm using until the fall, unless I have issues with it. My husband has been planning to switch over to leaves in the fall, can't pass up free bedding! Hopefully with the ventilation we are adding we won't have any issues either!


----------



## drstratton (Jun 4, 2020)

Baymule said:


> Oops, I just read your post again. It seems you want to keep the Chantecler’s to breed for a meat chicken! Duh.... I’ll shut up now and go sit in my corner.....


I was just getting ready to clarify that, in your defense, I really didn't word it very well...you can come out of the corner...😂


----------



## drstratton (Jun 4, 2020)

Beekissed said:


> I'll post you a video that should tell what materials I use.   Please ignore my horrible video skills and weird voice...I've never gotten used to hearing myself on video and it horrifies me.
> 
> I use different materials as they come to hand...any vines or stalks I clean out of the garden get placed in there.   These create air spaces to help composting later on when the DL gets deeper.   Twigs, bark, small amounts of woody plant materials, leaves(the bulk of my materials are leaves but have found if you don't break those up with larger particles/materials that they will just mat down and mold in place...not a bad thing, but they are also not composting much), any kitchen scraps, garden scraps, flower or shrubbery trimmings, lawn debris, etc.
> 
> ...


Thank you so much! I will watch this with my husband tonight!


----------



## drstratton (Jun 5, 2020)

Beekissed said:


> I'll post you a video that should tell what materials I use.   Please ignore my horrible video skills and weird voice...I've never gotten used to hearing myself on video and it horrifies me.
> 
> I use different materials as they come to hand...any vines or stalks I clean out of the garden get placed in there.   These create air spaces to help composting later on when the DL gets deeper.   Twigs, bark, small amounts of woody plant materials, leaves(the bulk of my materials are leaves but have found if you don't break those up with larger particles/materials that they will just mat down and mold in place...not a bad thing, but they are also not composting much), any kitchen scraps, garden scraps, flower or shrubbery trimmings, lawn debris, etc.
> 
> ...


Just watched this!  I think you have a lovely voice...not horrible at all!  

One thing I'm not sure about is the fact that our coop is not on the ground...it sits up off of the ground on a stem wall, it has a wooden floor that we have covered with teflon sheets.  So we will not have the advantage of having worms come up into it to help make it decompose! That being said, we are working on improving the airflow and we will also be using leaves and many of the other materials that you have pointed out! Thank you so much for the great information!


----------



## Beekissed (Jun 5, 2020)

drstratton said:


> Just watched this!  I think you have a lovely voice...not horrible at all!
> 
> One thing I'm not sure about is the fact that our coop is not on the ground...it sits up off of the ground on a stem wall, it has a wooden floor that we have covered with teflon sheets.  So we will not have the advantage of having worms come up into it to help make it decompose! That being said, we are working on improving the airflow and we will also be using leaves and many of the other materials that you have pointed out! Thank you so much for the great information!



Here's something that may help.....lace your DL with some rich composted soil.   Not the dead stuff they sell in bags, but something from your own land/garden.  Leaf mulch from the surrounding woods is easily had and has a rich culture of fungi, bacteria and bug life already in it.  It won't do much in your pine shavings, but if you mix in your leaves and start putting green matter in there as often as you can, it will give them something to feed on right away.   Grass clippings are fine if you put them under the top layer of bedding so the bugs can work on them undisturbed.  

Now, other folks tell you to have the chickens work up that DL all the time and that's okay sometimes, but I've found, especially in a dryer coop or climate, that capping the nightly deposits each morning with a flip of dry material from elsewhere in the coop can help the whole thing decompose better.   Letting that moisture out all the time with the constant scratching of chickens makes things much slower.   I let the chickens scratch all over the rest of the coop, but I don't encourage much scratching under the roosts...I like to control when that gets aerated, if possible.    Of course, I free range, so my chickens rarely spend much time in the coop except in the winter, so it's easier for me.  

I build the mass under the roosts nice and deep to discourage the bottom layers being disturbed, laying small branches in there occasionally...this discourages too much movement of the mass as well.  Unlike other folks, I actively place moisture in that mass....I have a trash can collecting water on the back of my coop and piping it directly into the mass under the roosts now(didn't back when I did that vid).  In the winter months, I toss water in there from rinsing out the waterer and disposing of soiled water.   I cover it with dry material as soon as I do that.  

It all sounds like a lot of work but it only takes mere seconds to flip the dry matter onto the wet each morning or every other morning as I go to feed.  All of this insures that the chickens have a warm convection of air flowing past them, up and out the top vents in the winter months.   I often have a 10* temp difference at the roost level than outside temps.  I've put a meat thermometer into the mass in cold weather and got 98* temp readings.  

A soil floor is best but if you build it, they will come.


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Jun 5, 2020)

We had a plywood floor in the coop and put some pieces of mobile home skirting under the roosts and we scattered spent hay around on the rest of the floor and on the skirting pcs....the poop adheres to the hay and all is easily swept from the plywood....the skirting pcs was easily removed and dumped on the compost pile....took less than 5mins to clean it up and freshen the whole area....no damp, wet ammonia ever and hay composts much better than shavings....would clean it every other week with 12 chickens.....


----------



## drstratton (Jun 5, 2020)

Beekissed said:


> Here's something that may help.....lace your DL with some rich composted soil.   Not the dead stuff they sell in bags, but something from your own land/garden.  Leaf mulch from the surrounding woods is easily had and has a rich culture of fungi, bacteria and bug life already in it.  It won't do much in your pine shavings, but if you mix in your leaves and start putting green matter in there as often as you can, it will give them something to feed on right away.   Grass clippings are fine if you put them under the top layer of bedding so the bugs can work on them undisturbed.
> 
> Now, other folks tell you to have the chickens work up that DL all the time and that's okay sometimes, but I've found, especially in a dryer coop or climate, that capping the nightly deposits each morning with a flip of dry material from elsewhere in the coop can help the whole thing decompose better.   Letting that moisture out all the time with the constant scratching of chickens makes things much slower.   I let the chickens scratch all over the rest of the coop, but I don't encourage much scratching under the roosts...I like to control when that gets aerated, if possible.    Of course, I free range, so my chickens rarely spend much time in the coop except in the winter, so it's easier for me.
> 
> ...


I'm going to print all of the information you've shared & give it to my husband to read...this will mostly be his department, he likes what I've shared with him so far! 
My chickens will also be free range, but in a controlled area to keep them safe from packing dogs. We are still working on their new pen. Hopefully we will seed it with grass this weekend & my husband still needs to build the gate & move the automatic door he built so that it goes directly into the new free range pen. It's 110'x48' and should be a nice area for them!


----------



## drstratton (Jun 5, 2020)

CntryBoy777 said:


> We had a plywood floor in the coop and put some pieces of mobile home skirting under the roosts and we scattered spent hay around on the rest of the floor and on the skirting pcs....the poop adheres to the hay and all is easily swept from the plywood....the skirting pcs was easily removed and dumped on the compost pile....took less than 5mins to clean it up and freshen the whole area....no damp, wet ammonia ever and hay composts much better than shavings....would clean it every other week with 12 chickens.....


Sounds like that worked really well. The teflon sheets that we placed in ours is super slick & everything slides right out when I sweep it! 😊


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Jun 5, 2020)

The reason for the skirting was...we had it leftover and with the ribs and grooves on the sides, we could attach each of the pieces together and remove them as one piece....it did work well for us, after I saw how the hay being sprinkled on the floor worked....it was even easier.....


----------



## drstratton (Jun 5, 2020)

A little update on our journey! The job that my husband has been doing is almost finished and so is he! He told the PUD that his last day will be June 18th. He only has 8 more days of work...No more driving through the dam gate, walking across the dam parking lot and entering the dam door, no longer a dam worker... 😂 I told him that I'm retiring too, the alarm clock will be moving to his night stand, either that or I will take it out & blast it with a shotgun 😂


----------



## drstratton (Jun 5, 2020)

CntryBoy777 said:


> The reason for the skirting was...we had it leftover and with the ribs and grooves on the sides, we could attach each of the pieces together and remove them as one piece....it did work well for us, after I saw how the hay being sprinkled on the floor worked....it was even easier.....


I can see how that would work really well...the easier we can make our chores the better! 😊


----------



## drstratton (Jun 5, 2020)

We've been working in the garden all day today!  I will share a post about all of that probably tomorrow or later this evening. Anyway, we cam in for some dinner to find a bowl of fresh cherries on the counter, complements of our oldest son! These are Chelans, they have good flavor, but are a little softer than I prefer...but that will not deter me from eating them...


----------



## Baymule (Jun 5, 2020)

He is retiring? That is wonderful!!! YAY!!


----------



## farmerjan (Jun 5, 2020)

Since the chickens are going to be in a "controlled free range" and I get it with the "packs" that roam..... where you seed the grass..... also build a frame with 1x1 or 2x2 mesh to put over some of the grass.  About a 2x6 on end,  high..... as big as you want...something handleable like 4x8 or so,  that you can move; even a couple that are 2x8 and then have a couple of "fresh grass spots"..... the grass in that area will grow, you can move it and they will always be able to get some fresh green grass.  They can eat the stuff that grows up through it, but they won't be able to completely  scratch and eat it to the roots everywhere.  We did it in the smaller runs where the purebred breeding pens were and just let them eat what grew up.... never moved them but they had a small area to scratch the dirt and dust bathe....  but this allowed them to get some greens/grass as it grew up through the wire.  Couldn't let the breeders out loose together as they were  mated up for producing the show breeds.... would let a pen out late afternoon when I was there to watch.... but that was about once a week for any particular pen.  They also would get some of the bugs that would get on the grass too.  Chickens will naturally wear down the grass in spots, and you will never keep it "nice and pretty" like a lawn if they are on it all the time....this way they get benefits of both.... Like a moveable chicken tractor inside the pen... only you aren't moving the birds.... just the grass access.


----------



## drstratton (Jun 5, 2020)

farmerjan said:


> Since the chickens are going to be in a "controlled free range" and I get it with the "packs" that roam..... where you seed the grass..... also build a frame with 1x1 or 2x2 mesh to put over some of the grass.  About a 2x6 on end,  high..... as big as you want...something handleable like 4x8 or so,  that you can move; even a couple that are 2x8 and then have a couple of "fresh grass spots"..... the grass in that area will grow, you can move it and they will always be able to get some fresh green grass.  They can eat the stuff that grows up through it, but they won't be able to completely  scratch and eat it to the roots everywhere.  We did it in the smaller runs where the purebred breeding pens were and just let them eat what grew up.... never moved them but they had a small area to scratch the dirt and dust bathe....  but this allowed them to get some greens/grass as it grew up through the wire.  Couldn't let the breeders out loose together as they were  mated up for producing the show breeds.... would let a pen out late afternoon when I was there to watch.... but that was about once a week for any particular pen.  They also would get some of the bugs that would get on the grass too.  Chickens will naturally wear down the grass in spots, and you will never keep it "nice and pretty" like a lawn if they are on it all the time....this way they get benefits of both.... Like a moveable chicken tractor inside the pen... only you aren't moving the birds.... just the grass access.


I've thought about doing that, because I know how destructive they can be, thank you for reinforcing that idea. I'm definitely not expecting this to be a nice lawn...I have enough of that to mow already...lol!  It sounds like you had a great setup! We've talked about the fact that we can breed the chickens any way that we would like to, that's one of the reasons I bought the FBCM, well, that & their eggs!


----------



## drstratton (Jun 5, 2020)

Baymule said:


> He is retiring? That is wonderful!!! YAY!!


We are so excited! Just think of all the projects we can get done when he's home full time... 😂


----------



## drstratton (Jun 7, 2020)

We had such a busy weekend and got a lot accomplished. We finally planted all of our new berry plants and have the garden completely planted...yay...well at least until we have to plant our fall crops.  I had to replant two rows of beans that didn't come up...they were all from the same package so I think maybe they were old.  I also believe that a bird is coming in and eating my pole beans as they break through the ground...time for some target practice...lol!  We also finished raking and burning many wheelbarrows full of pine needles and whatever else had to go from the free range pen.  What a good feeling to have that done, next we put in a watering system then we will broadcast the grass seed and build the gate!  I can't wait for the chickens to be able to use their new pen, they will love it!

These are our currants, Josta & Gooseberry plants.  I think there were more rocks than dirt...lol!




Our Blackberries and Raspberries!



Watermelon's, Crenshaw & Honeydew!






Corn!




Free Range area all raked and ready for grass seed! Yay!!!  This is a view from the far end toward the coop!



A view from the new pen toward the garden! My husband lined the large rocks we dug out along the fence...good predator deterrent!



Finally...my flock devouring a Hosta I planted in their pen for them to enjoy!  It was gone in no time...lol! 💞


----------



## farmerjan (Jun 7, 2020)

Do you realize that currants and gooseberries are hosts for the white pine rust disease?  There are actually places that will  not sell or ship currants or gooseberries to certain states due to the white pine blister rust.  It can cause the white pines to die off.  Something we thought about when I was in Ct as we went back and forth to my family's properties in Vt and they are banned in certain areas there.


----------



## drstratton (Jun 7, 2020)

farmerjan said:


> Do you realize that currants and gooseberries are hosts for the white pine rust disease?  There are actually places that will  not sell or ship currants or gooseberries to certain states due to the white pine blister rust.  It can cause the white pines to die off.  Something we thought about when I was in Ct as we went back and forth to my family's properties in Vt and they are banned in certain areas there.


No, I didn't know that, thank you.  We only have one white pine in our treeline & beyond that is sand & sagebrush!

Edit: After I posted my reply I asked my husband if he knew of that issue, his answer was yes, he's my tree man  . He also told me that Snapdragons and Indian Paintbrush are also hosts!


----------



## Baymule (Jun 8, 2020)

Y'all sure are putting in the work! In the corn, is that a drip irrigation? What pipe are you using and can you reuse it from year? Do you take it up or is it there permanently? I love what you are doing in your garden! That large area for the chickens is nice too, the chickens are sure going to love it!


----------



## drstratton (Jun 8, 2020)

The product that we are using for all of the garden plants is a drip tape. It has the emitters built into it...this particular one has them every 8", you can also buy it spaced every 12". We will take it up every year. It can also be buried, so when we hill up the corn, we will put the dirt right over the top of it! This is the first time we've used it and so far we really like it. We used regular drip tubing for the permanent plants...the berries and the fruit tree's that we have in the corn and melon area! I hope it does a good job all summer long...I will report back at the end of the year with an update on how it worked or probably sooner if we have any issues! Thank you, the garden has shaped up very nicely and if I can keep the birds from eating my plants we will hopefully have a good harvest!

I'm really excited about the chicken area, the last time we had chickens and lost them to a pack of dogs, I told my husband that was it, I didn't want anymore heartache of losing animals so senselessly! Hopefully they will stay well protected in their area and live happy productive lives!


----------



## thistlebloom (Jun 8, 2020)

Your garden is inspiring! You have rocks like we do, I made a dry creek bed sort of border between the lawn and animal area years ago from all the small boulders we encountered over the years. (That job is still embarrassingly unfinished).
You must be a ways south of me to be able to get a fall crop in.


----------



## drstratton (Jun 8, 2020)

thistlebloom said:


> Your garden is inspiring! You have rocks like we do, I made a dry creek bed sort of border between the lawn and animal area years ago from all the small boulders we encountered over the years. (That job is still embarrassingly unfinished).
> You must be a ways south of me to be able to get a fall crop in.


Thank you!  We've used a huge amount of rocks in our landscaping endeavors. We have three kinds of soil on our property, sand, corse black sand and a little bit of dirt where we find the most rocks.  After we dig out the rocks we run into the corse black sand and that stuff is a challenge if you need to go very deep, it sloughs worse than anything I've ever seen! We have several projects that are unfinished like your border...sometimes there are just not enough hours in the day to get them done, compound that with running out of energy...you definitely know the end result...lol!  We are in E. Washington, we enjoy a beautiful Indian summer most every fall,  it's actually our favorite time of year!
Are you up near Pend Oreille? Such beautiful country, I kind of wish we lived in Idaho instead of WA, but I do enjoy our climate a bit better than what you deal with.  We will hopefully be up that direction in August...we stay at Stoneridge in Blanchard, we've been going up there for over 35 years, it's such a nice get away and not to terribly far to drive!


----------



## thistlebloom (Jun 8, 2020)

drstratton said:


> We will hopefully be up that direction in August...we stay at Stoneridge in Blanchard,



When it gets closer to August we'll have to P.M! We are east of Spirit Lake, just outside of Athol. It would be fun to meet!


----------



## drstratton (Jun 8, 2020)

thistlebloom said:


> When it gets closer to August we'll have to P.M! We are east of Spirit Lake, just outside of Athol. It would be fun to meet!


That would be really fun...I would love that!  I've traveled that road many times!


----------



## drstratton (Jun 8, 2020)

Rabbit update!  We were hoping to process the rabbits we have in the grow out tractor, but just one of them was slightly over 4lbs.  These are the rabbits that came from our friend and they are not growing very fast, I think to much inbreeding. I'm not sure that we are going to continue using the rabbit tractor as a grow out, they don't seem to eat to much of the grass for the effort I have to use in moving them around, although we have moved them off of the lawn and put them out in our treeline and we think that they are enjoying the grass out there much better! I probably won't make that decision until I see how it works with a litter of our NZ's. We have one doe from our friend that we are planning on using for breeding stock, but I'm not sure that she is going to work out.  My husband wants to give her a chance and see what kind of litter she produces, I want to get a different doe, but agreed to let her have at least one litter, maybe she will surprise me and be a good producer, but she doesn't have the same weight to her that my 2 NZ have and I'm afraid that her offspring won't either. I think that we are going to process the rabbits this next weekend even if they haven't reached the 5lbs that we are hoping for!

We have also been talking about getting one more buck and 2 more does. Which means I will need 3 more cages. I'm thinking that we will build a different type of cage/hutch this time.  I asked my husband if he could build a stand for their cage using some of the galvanized pipe that we bought, as I think it will be much easier to keep clean. I wish I had a building (it's on my wish list, but down the road a ways) to keep them in, but since I don't we will still need to give them an enclosed area they can go to if it gets to windy or if they just want a dark place to sleep during the day! We might also convert the tractor into a raised hutch, but like I said above we haven't completely made that decision yet!  Dale has a friend at work that raises NZ & Californians and they've talked about us trading rabbits at some point to refresh our stock. I will probably get my next 3 from a different source so when we do trade we will all get different bloodlines!


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Jun 8, 2020)

Not sure if this idea has merit for your location....but, if ya setup a "Hoop Hut" for the rabbits it could provide you and them shelter until a more permanent shelter is erected.....the winds there may cause a problem....but, if not, it could be an inexpensive fix for ya....


----------



## drstratton (Jun 8, 2020)

CntryBoy777 said:


> Not sure if this idea has merit for your location....but, if ya setup a "Hoop Hut" for the rabbits it could provide you and them shelter until a more permanent shelter is erected.....the winds there may cause a problem....but, if not, it could be an inexpensive fix for ya....


Thank you...that is something to consider, I've been trying to think of something we could do that won't break the bank and take a ton of work! I would love to have something like that, especially in the winter, for myself too when I'm spending time with them. The wind is definitely a deciding factor as anything tarp covered does not last to long around here, but this area of the yard is actually pretty well protected and the majority of the wind force is knocked down by our treeline before it reaches the pen location!  I won't hit my husband up with this idea just yet, need to let him catch his breath before I load anything else on his plate...poor man...he only thinks he's retiring... 😂


----------



## drstratton (Jun 10, 2020)

We did a little coop and pen beautification! I still need to get some flowers for the little blue pot at the corner of the pen, I hope to pick something up tomorrow! I have Marigolds planted in front of the pen. To the right of the blue pot I planted a Lemon Balm and to the right of that are the Hosta plants...the chickens love them both! Under the nesting box we planted some red & white Geraniums! My husband put in the red pavers in front of the flowers, I finished putting the rest in front of the door today!  We also have grapes growing on top of the pen...it is a volunteer plant, it starts behind the pen and it also goes almost to the top of the evergreens behind it!

We have the sprinklers set up and the ground in the new pen all ready for the grass seed...we will be spreading it tonight when Dale gets home from work!!!  Then hopefully we will be able to let the chicks out to enjoy it in a couple of months!


----------



## drstratton (Jun 12, 2020)

We processed the rabbits we had in the rabbit tractor today. It's definitely not my favorite thing to do, but I can do it!  My husband dispatched them with a pellet rifle...when we processed them with our friend we used a hopper popper...the rabbits were quite freaked out. We prefer the rifle, we placed them in a cage on the grass and they were much more relaxed, I feel that it was more humane, but would go the other route if I had to!  They dressed out between 2# 3oz. to 2# 6oz, so we wound up with close to 15#.  They were actually heavier than I thought they would be, I'm glad we waited an extra week. The first rabbits we processed were put in the freezer right away, that's the way our friend does it, since that time I've learned a little more.  We are going to let them age for a couple of days in the fridge before I cut them up and bag them for the freezer. I'm curious to see if it makes any difference!  This is a picture of them them chilling...I actually have them in bags now, but they are not cut up yet!


----------



## Baymule (Jun 12, 2020)

Good work on slaughtering the rabbits. It is not pleasant work, but must be done. You did good.


----------



## drstratton (Jun 12, 2020)

Baymule said:


> Good work on slaughtering the rabbits. It is not pleasant work, but must be done. You did good.


Definitely not pleasant...but doable!  Thank you!


----------



## drstratton (Jun 17, 2020)

Some updated photo's of our breeding stock! We will be separating them into their own hutches soon, just a bit more updating needed on the old dual hutch!

Sharing some Swiss Chard! Buck, Chloe & Daphne!




This little girl (Chloe) has come a long way!  She was born in a rabbit colony and has been extremely wary of me!  She has finally started coming over to say hello! I'm a bit concerned about what kind of growth rate we will see from her kits, as the ones from the same colony grew quite slowly, to much inbreeding! Hopefully with the infusion of fresh purebred NZ gene's they will grow faster.  She's turning into a sweet little rabbit, so hopefully she will work out!




This boy has really grown, but he's still smaller than Daphne! One of my favorite rabbit poses!


----------



## Baymule (Jun 17, 2020)

You have pretty rabbits. I like that rabbit pose too!


----------



## drstratton (Jun 17, 2020)

Baymule said:


> You have pretty rabbits. I like that rabbit pose too!


Thank you...I can't wait to see their kits...I probably should have gotten NZ Whites.. lol! 

Yeah, they're so cute when they do that! 💞


----------



## drstratton (Jun 18, 2020)

After almost 35 years, my faithfully hardworking husband went out the door this morning, heading to his dam (lol) job for the last time!  So looking forward to continuing our journey together in this new phase of our lives! 💞


----------



## farmerjan (Jun 18, 2020)

HOORRAY  for you and for him!!!!!


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Jun 18, 2020)

Be sure ya give him time to "adjust"....like he is on "vacation"....so, get him use to the "routine" before unrolling the "to Do" list on him....


----------



## drstratton (Jun 19, 2020)

farmerjan said:


> HOORRAY  for you and for him!!!!!


Thank you Jan!!! We've been looking forward to this for a long time!


----------



## drstratton (Jun 19, 2020)

CntryBoy777 said:


> Be sure ya give him time to "adjust"....like he is on "vacation"....so, get him use to the "routine" before unrolling the "to Do" list on him....


Oh no, we've been married for way to long for me to have the need to baby him.... 😂


----------



## drstratton (Jun 26, 2020)

We took a little trip to celebrate our retirement, so I've been offline and will be slowly trying to catch up with everyone's threads...   We went to Mt Rainier and the weather was absolutely perfect...it was so beautiful and relaxing...except for one small detail!  My husband mentions to me that Daphne our NZ doe was acting strange just before we left...digging in her enclosed pen area and carrying hay in her mouth and placing it in that area and pulling fur...I just looked at him and asked why he didn't tell me that before we left!  I told him she must be pregnant...it's our fault...we took to long to get the other hutch ready for the buck and other doe!  I called my son and asked him to please place a box into her cage...that was on Tuesday...still no baby bunnies today...I'm hoping that she is having a false pregnancy...but I will give her a few more days!  We built an actual nesting box when we got home from our trip yesterday and I moved all of the nesting material into it.  I placed my hand on her stomach, but didn't feel anything different...but I am very inexperienced at this...anyway, I'm hoping she's not pregnant yet...she's still so young, I was planning on waiting until she was about 5 months before breeding her to give her more time to grow...we read that it can affect her growth if she has kits to early. Some people say to breed at 4 months and others say to wait until 6 months...I decided to split the difference and chose 5 months. I'm a little excited to have baby bunnies, but for her sake...I hope it's a false pregnancy.

The new nesting box...the fur and hay is still pretty much how I placed it, hopefully we will know for sure in a few more days!




She decided to jump in and check it out while I was watching her!




A beautiful view of Mt Rainier...the weather was perfect!  We hiked several trails and my body is still sore...I really need to get out more...lol!


----------



## Baymule (Jun 27, 2020)

Retirement is good. Why didn't we do this first? LOL LOL

Sounds like a nice get away trip, a good way to celebrate retirement. Congrats to your husband and you, this will be a new chapter in your lives.


----------



## chickens really (Jun 27, 2020)

If you do have Bunnies ? Please post pictures once they are out of the nest. They will be so darn adorable.


----------



## drstratton (Jun 27, 2020)

Baymule said:


> Retirement is good. Why didn't we do this first? LOL LOL
> 
> Sounds like a nice get away trip, a good way to celebrate retirement. Congrats to your husband and you, this will be a new chapter in your lives.


Thank you!💞 I agree...that kind of goes along with eat dessert first...why don't we do it...life is to short not to! 😂


----------



## drstratton (Jun 27, 2020)

chickens really said:


> If you do have Bunnies ? Please post pictures once they are out of the nest. They will be so darn adorable.


I will definitely post pictures when we finally get some baby bunnies...I don't think it's going to happen right now though! I really think she is experiencing a false pregnancy, I'm relieved because I feel like I didn't mess up and my instincts were good.  I was so surprised when Dale told me about the hay and fur pulling! I will leave the box in for a few more days and then remove it.  She doesn't look or feel pregnant to me, but she has definitely shown several signs of being pregnant. I think she was just stressed, first we moved Buck out and then noticed that she and Chloe were fighting, so we finished up Chloe's cage and moved her...stress is the best I can figure! I want her to be a little older before we breed her...she's getting close, just not yet!


----------



## drstratton (Jun 28, 2020)

Still no baby bunnies!

Today's project was to finally install the auto water system! Our friend that gave the Silkies to us, gave me a water barrel. He used it for his chickens, but the nipples he put in leaked, so he just quit using it. Anyway it's what we are using for our system.  It will supply water to the chickens and rabbits both, I'm so excited to have fresh water for all of them, chicken waterers are nasty...lol.  Dale is going to tie it into the water lines for the treeline, so that when it's running it will top off the barrel.  We didn't get that part done yet as we had a huge rainstorm come through. We were completely soaked, by the time we got from the animal pens to the house! Here are some pictures!

Platform!




Platform in place! We screwed it to the chicken pen then added the support posts! 



As I shared above the barrel had water nipples in it, so we used two of the holes - One for the Rabbits and one for the chickens. That left two holes that needed to be plugged.  Our son 3D printed the plugs for us!   He's pretty talented!




First plug in!  We also need to buy a shut off valve for the rabbits water, nothing was open today!




Plumbing finished except for the shutoff valve to the rabbits water nipples! The small tubing runs to the rabbit hutches and we used an old washing machine hose to connect to the chickens water bar! The second 3D plug top twisted off, so my son made a stronger one to replace it. We will put it in when it quits raining!   The valve on the bottom left is for completely draining the barrel if needed!




Water Bar in Place!  Now, I just have to make sure that they figure out how to use it! You can actually see my doe Daphne using her water nipple in the background!


----------



## drstratton (Jul 4, 2020)

Happy 4th of July!!!🇺🇸🎆🎇🎆🇺🇸

We built the rest of our pipe feeders yesterday and got them put in place, I think all of them together will hold a full bag of feed or close to it anyway!  These sit up off of the ground a bit, so I might have to add some blocks for the chickens to use them easier, the roosters are so big they don't have any issues, but I think it will be harder for some of the smaller hens.  We are leaving the first one we built inside of the pen at ground level for the Silkies, for the most part they are at the bottom of the pecking order, so with the new feeders farther away, this should ensure that they will be able to eat without being chased away...in theory anyway!


----------



## thistlebloom (Jul 4, 2020)

Looks really nice!


----------



## drstratton (Jul 6, 2020)

thistlebloom said:


> Looks really nice!


Thank you! I'm so glad to finally have the feeders & watering system in place, it makes it a lot easier when we go on a trip. All my son has to do is check on the animals to make sure everyone's healthy! We're actually at my youngest son's house for a couple of days. His wife had to go back to work on the first & I get to watch our grandson today. The guys went fishing! It's fun being grandma! 💞


----------



## Baymule (Jul 6, 2020)

Chickens are easy to care for and leaving them for a few days with a system like yours is awesome.


----------



## drstratton (Jul 6, 2020)

Baymule said:


> Chickens are easy to care for and leaving them for a few days with a system like yours is awesome.


It certainly takes the worry away! The only thing they are missing is their morning mash, they sure are excited when I get back & give it to them, they totally mobbed me when I got home from Mt Rainier. The rabbits are completely taken care of too. Still, I'm glad that my oldest son is there to check on them!

My grandson is demanding my attention! I'm enjoying this day so very much! 💞


----------



## drstratton (Jul 9, 2020)

It's been so crazy busy lately!  I need to get caught up on everyone's journals...hopefully I can do that this weekend!  I want to share a couple of pictures of my French Black Copper Marans roosters. They are so beautiful...I hope they stay nice, because I don't want to have to chose between my roosters...time will tell!

The two Gentlemen _ Marquis & Maximus! 





Marquis - His coloring is more pronounced, but his tail feathers aren't as long as Maximus...hopefully they will grow nice and long!!!




Maximus


----------



## thistlebloom (Jul 9, 2020)

Those are very handsome roosters Rene! I hope they stay nice for you too.


----------



## GardnerHomestead (Jul 10, 2020)

A friend of mine had the most beautiful BCM rooster Ive ever seen, and such a nice boy. He was like a rooster unicorn lol, so rare.


----------



## drstratton (Jul 11, 2020)

Well, we finished the gate and set the automatic door in place!

Building the gate!













Automatic door!  My husband built this many years ago, it used to sit where the new pipe feeders are now! 




Covered and steps in place! The steps are nothing fancy, but they work!




After all of the work we've done, we finally get to see our flock enjoy their new space!!!

23 very happy Chickens!!! 💞




Bravely exploring!




<iframe width="1180" height="664" src="



" frameborder="0" allow="accelerometer; autoplay; encrypted-media; gyroscope; picture-in-picture" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## Baymule (Jul 11, 2020)

That looks great! Those are some very happy chickens.


----------



## drstratton (Jul 11, 2020)

Baymule said:


> That looks great! Those are some very happy chickens.


Thank you Bay...they are so happy and I had so much fun watching them!  I just hope that this space will keep them safe as well as happy!


----------



## drstratton (Jul 14, 2020)

One of my best friends brought me a gift today!!!  💞


I can't decide which one to use first...lol!


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Jul 14, 2020)

What ya do is....get a ping-pong ball and whichever one ya bounce the ball in....is the Cup of the day....


----------



## drstratton (Jul 14, 2020)

CntryBoy777 said:


> What ya do is....get a ping-pong ball and whichever one ya bounce the ball in....is the Cup of the day....


Conundrum solved...now I just have to find my ping pong balls...they are probably with my marbles someplace...I just don't know where! 😂


----------



## chickens really (Jul 15, 2020)

Bahahaha 
I know where your ping pong ball is. Bindi stole it. She brought home one a couple of weeks ago and I couldn't figure out who she stole it from. ..She hasn't yet brought home a bag of marbles..😁


----------



## drstratton (Jul 15, 2020)

chickens really said:


> Bahahaha
> I know where your ping pong ball is. Bindi stole it. She brought home one a couple of weeks ago and I couldn't figure out who she stole it from. ..She hasn't yet brought home a bag of marbles..😁


I'm so relieved to know she found it...good girl Bindi...now, maybe you can ask her if she happened to see my marbles when she found the ping pong ball...I could really use them...


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Jul 15, 2020)

...mine are MIA also


----------



## drstratton (Jul 15, 2020)

@Baymule Good morning!  I have a couple of questions about freezing tomatoes prior to canning!  Do you slip the skins before you freeze them?  I have enough to do a few quarts, but we are going on a short trip today and I might not have time to get them canned. Also do you notice a difference from the ones that you don't freeze? 

Thank you for your time! 

Finally enough tomatoes to can! We've had  a lot of cucumbers, but this is the biggest so far! 16"


----------



## thistlebloom (Jul 15, 2020)

Bay may do it differently, I'll let her tell you her way.
I just rinse my tomatoes and freeze whole. When I'm ready to use them I rinse the whole tomato under running water and the skins slip right off. If your tomatoes have a thick core, you could cut that out before freezing. 
Sure makes things simple, and I can can when the season slows down.


----------



## drstratton (Jul 15, 2020)

thistlebloom said:


> Bay may do it differently, I'll let her tell you her way.
> I just rinse my tomatoes and freeze whole. When I'm ready to use them I rinse the whole tomato under running water and the skins slip right off. If your tomatoes have a thick core, you could cut that out before freezing.
> Sure makes things simple, and I can can when the season slows down.


Thank you very much! I've canned a lot of tomatoes, but never thought of freezing them! I was able to can 4 quarts before we left, but I will definitely utilize this method in the future! 💞


----------



## farmerjan (Jul 15, 2020)

I have read that freezing ahead also will make it easier to cook down into sauce and such as the water drains off so not as much liquid to start with to make sauce.


----------



## thistlebloom (Jul 16, 2020)

Just make sure you slip the skins while they're still frozen.


----------



## drstratton (Jul 16, 2020)

farmerjan said:


> I have read that freezing ahead also will make it easier to cook down into sauce and such as the water drains off so not as much liquid to start with to make sauce.


Thank you Jan...that is good to know! I have 5 San Marzano tomato plants for making sauce!


----------



## drstratton (Jul 16, 2020)

thistlebloom said:


> Just make sure you slip the skins while they're still frozen.


Thanks, I can see where that could be a problem. Do you also let them completely thaw before canning them?


----------



## thistlebloom (Jul 16, 2020)

Yes.


----------



## drstratton (Jul 16, 2020)

thistlebloom said:


> Yes.


Thank you! 😊


----------



## farmerjan (Jul 16, 2020)

Yeah, as they thaw, you will get water runoff from them, the cell walls burst when they freeze, and this water means that there is less water to "cook  off" as you cook down for sauce or paste.  Haven't heard that there is any nutrient loss in the water that you drain off.


----------



## drstratton (Jul 16, 2020)

farmerjan said:


> Yeah, as they thaw, you will get water runoff from them, the cell walls burst when they freeze, and this water means that there is less water to "cook  off" as you cook down for sauce or paste.  Haven't heard that there is any nutrient loss in the water that you drain off.


I was thinking about that & I think that you would probably lose some nutrients, because when you boil it down, the water evaporates & would leave more nutrients behind as apposed to just draining it off. I just don't know if it would be enough to worry about, but I don't think it would be. 😊


----------



## Baymule (Jul 16, 2020)

I quarter and core the tomatoes, then put in a bag and freeze. I don't thaw them out to cook. I put them in a big pot on low heat. I poured off the water one year and canned it. I used it for cooking beans, soup, and stew. It did make cooking the tomatoes thicker, but I noticed a lack of tomato taste-it went out in the tomato water. 

when the tomatoes are cooked, I mash them through a strainer






						Old Tomato/Berry Strainer
					

I hauled out my old tomato/berry strainer yesterday to remove seeds from some roma tomatoes I was given. I cooked them on low heat for a bit, along with some cherry tomatoes I grew, then poured them in the strainer. I froze the juice for now, until I get the 2nd round of squash to go in soup...



					www.sufficientself.com
				




I return the juice to a pot and cook it down. I generally reduce it by half. Then I can it or I can start adding stuff to make salsa, spaghetti sauce, soup or whatever.


----------



## Bruce (Jul 17, 2020)

drstratton said:


> 23 very happy Chickens!!!


Very happy indeed!!



drstratton said:


> Finally enough tomatoes to can! We've had a lot of cucumbers, but this is the biggest so far! 1


Wow you are way ahead of us. I have a few green tomatoes on the vine and a couple of cuke flowers.
Are you anywhere near Pasco? I have relatives there, getting a bit distant now I guess since originally it was my Dad's cousin, his wife and their boys. Cousin and wife have passed and come to think of it the boys must be getting pretty ancient as well since I was only there once as a teen about 50 years ago and the boys were a couple of years older than me.


----------



## drstratton (Jul 17, 2020)

Baymule said:


> I quarter and core the tomatoes, then put in a bag and freeze. I don't thaw them out to cook. I put them in a big pot on low heat. I poured off the water one year and canned it. I used it for cooking beans, soup, and stew. It did make cooking the tomatoes thicker, but I noticed a lack of tomato taste-it went out in the tomato water.
> 
> when the tomatoes are cooked, I mash them through a strainer
> 
> ...


Thank you Bay! Good to know about pouring off the water. I have a strainer similar to yours...they do an amazing job!


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie (Jul 17, 2020)

thistlebloom said:


> and I can can when the season slows down.



Will you post a video here when you do that?


----------



## drstratton (Jul 17, 2020)

Bruce said:


> Very happy indeed!!
> 
> 
> Wow you are way ahead of us. I have a few green tomatoes on the vine and a couple of cuke flowers.
> Are you anywhere near Pasco? I have relatives there, getting a bit distant now I guess since originally it was my Dad's cousin, his wife and their boys. Cousin and wife have passed and come to think of it the boys must be getting pretty ancient as well since I was only there once as a teen about 50 years ago and the boys were a couple of years older than me.


We live about an hour from Pasco, in fact we lived in Kennewick before we moved to where we are now. That's where I still do the majority of my shopping!


----------



## Bruce (Jul 17, 2020)

Well that can't get much closer to Pasco!


----------



## drstratton (Jul 17, 2020)

Bruce said:


> Well that can't get much closer to Pasco!


Yep, right next door! Such a small world!


----------



## thistlebloom (Jul 17, 2020)

Well no wonder your garden is leaps and bounds ahead of mine! LOL


----------



## drstratton (Jul 17, 2020)

thistlebloom said:


> Well no wonder your garden is leaps and bounds ahead of mine! LOL


Yeah, we warm up a little earlier than where you are! 😊


----------



## Bruce (Jul 17, 2020)

Yep, I recall Eastern WA was pretty hot and dry in the summer.


----------



## drstratton (Jul 17, 2020)

Bruce said:


> Yep, I recall Eastern WA was pretty hot and dry in the summer.


It definitely can be...we don't seem to get as many 100°+ days as we used to, but we do get some long hot stretches with lots of sunshine and no rain!


----------



## drstratton (Jul 28, 2020)

Time for a small update! We spent some time at our daughter's home & then went & helped our son & his wife with the final touches to get their house ready to sell. We got home last Friday, but then I got sick, I think I'm finally starting to feel better! Anyway, that's why I haven't been around. 

My husband checked on the chickens this morning & found our first egg! It's a little small, but I know they will get bigger! I have it next to a large egg from Costco, which I still have quite a few of. Hopefully more will start laying & I won't have to buy any eggs for a long time!


----------



## GardnerHomestead (Jul 28, 2020)

drstratton said:


> Time for a small update! We spent some time at our daughter's home & then went & helped our son & his wife with the final touches to get their house ready to sell. We got home last Friday, but then I got sick, I think I'm finally starting to feel better! Anyway, that's why I haven't been around.
> 
> My husband checked on the chickens this morning & found our first egg! It's a little small, but I know they will get bigger! I have it next to a large egg from Costco, which I still have quite a few of. Hopefully more will start laying & I won't have to buy any eggs for a long time!
> 
> View attachment 76444


Congrats its beautiful. The first egg is always so exciting!!


----------



## drstratton (Jul 28, 2020)

GardnerHomestead said:


> Congrats its beautiful. The first egg is always so exciting!!


Thank you!  It really is exciting! 💞


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Jul 28, 2020)

I bet the chicken that layed it was pretty proud too, congratulations


----------



## drstratton (Jul 28, 2020)

B&B Happy goats said:


> I bet the chicken that played it was pretty proud too, congratulations


I'm sure she was! I wish I would have heard her after she laid, so I could tell which one it was! Thank you! 💞


----------



## drstratton (Jul 29, 2020)

One more update before I go to sleep. I went out to make sure that everyone was in the coop & to check the nesting boxes again...low and behold I found a green egg! I don't know if it's from my EE's or my Sapphire Olive Egger. It's smaller than the tan egg 31g compared to 41g, I should have weighed the white egg just for reference! I'm going to continue to weigh them until they reach full size, just because I'm curious! This is so fun!💞


----------



## drstratton (Jul 29, 2020)

This story keeps getting better!  I was out this morning, before anyone was up and I found 2 more eggs!  One in the pen by the water and one in the free range pen! So I'm counting them all as my first eggs from yesterday, but those 2 could have been laid a few days before...I just don't know, since I was gone!

The largest egg is from one of my Welsummer's, I'm almost certain anyway, do to the speckled nature of it!


----------



## Bruce (Jul 29, 2020)

It could certainly be a Welsummer egg. Do you have any other girls that would lay a dark egg?


----------



## drstratton (Jul 29, 2020)

My Marans will lay dark reddish brown eggs, but I'm pretty certain my Welsummers are the only ones that lay the the ones with all of the speckles!


----------



## Bruce (Jul 29, 2020)

My Welsummers sometimes have speckles sometimes not. One of the Barred Rocks will sometimes speckle an egg but the base color isn't as dark. I've not had any Marans so I can't comment on them.


----------



## drstratton (Jul 29, 2020)

Bruce said:


> My Welsummers sometimes have speckles sometimes not. One of the Barred Rocks will sometimes speckle an egg but the base color isn't as dark. I've not had any Marans so I can't comment on them.


Thank you...that is good to know!  I don't believe the Marans are supposed to have speckles...I can't wait until they start laying...it could be a couple more weeks, then we will have a better idea! So far no eggs today!


----------



## drstratton (Jul 29, 2020)

Look what my Welsummer laid for me, a double yoker...well this one's for Dale...it's breakfast for dinner!


----------



## drstratton (Aug 3, 2020)

We've been house sitting for our son since Thursday & working on a few projects, they just listed their house, hopefully it will sell quickly. Anyway, I messaged my oldest son to let him know that we wouldn't be home until tomorrow & asked him if he'd gotten many eggs. He said, a few! About an hour later he messaged me and told me that he was going to shoot my rooster. Evidently one of my hens keeps laying her eggs in the pen & he was picking it up, when Roo 2 decided to attack him. He left a pretty good cut on the back of his hand. This makes me really sad, I need to trust that my chickens aren't going to attack him as he is in charge of the animals while we are gone! I will see how he does when I get home, but we might not be able to keep him.


----------



## Bruce (Aug 3, 2020)

The rooster needs to learn that he is not #1 in the "flock" when it comes to humans.


----------



## drstratton (Aug 3, 2020)

Bruce said:


> The rooster needs to learn that he is not #1 in the "flock" when it comes to humans.


Agreed...he knows that with me and has never been aggressive! He picked the largest human in our family to attack...6'2 250lbs...dumb cluck!


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Aug 3, 2020)

Never turn your back on a rooster....that's when they will nail ya...


----------



## drstratton (Aug 3, 2020)

CntryBoy777 said:


> Never turn your back on a rooster....that's when they will nail ya...


That's for sure!


----------



## Mike CHS (Aug 3, 2020)

CntryBoy777 said:


> Never turn your back on a rooster....that's when they will nail ya...



But they don't get a second chance here.


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie (Aug 4, 2020)

Miss @Baymule, I seemed to recall your telling the story about dealing with an aggressive rooster.  I think you should share that story again!


----------



## drstratton (Aug 4, 2020)

Good morning!  Well, I went out to take care of my animals today and inspect my rooster!  I walked towards him saying good morning and he ran away from me per usual!  I think my 5' 3" height must be much more imposing than someone who's 6' 2"....   I probably should put him down, but I will give him another chance, my son might shoot him though...lol!  I will go out to the pen with him and see what happens!

My son gathered the eggs while we were gone!  Had some for breakfast.  The large egg was another double 58g.


----------



## drstratton (Aug 4, 2020)

Our weather is supposed to start cooling down by Thursday, 93 today, 97 tomorrow and 81 on Thursday!  My rabbits are now 5 months old.  I think I'm going to try and breed them for the first time on Thursday...hopefully the weather is cool enough and it will take!  I will probably go out first thing in the morning, while it is still nice and cool!  I will breed Daphne on Thursday and maybe breed Chloe on Friday! I'm trying to decide if I should breed them close together or wait a couple of weeks before I breed Chloe! Both options have there pros and cons!


----------



## chickens really (Aug 5, 2020)

I would wait before dispatching the Rooster. His job is to protect his Hens from predators and being he doesn't know your Son he over reacted. My Rooster was wary of strangers but comfortable with me. He never attacked people but displayed slight aggressive behaviour from a distance with strangers. If possible have your Son lock the Rooster out of the Coop where the eggs are laid while he collects them. Then open up the door as he leaves. Tossing a bit of scratch on the ground to get him out of the Coop during collecting might work. Is the Rooster still under a year old? If so he is a Cockerel and it takes time for them to learn what is a threat and what isn't. 
I hope he doesn't start becoming more aggressive towards people. That's a definite trip to freezer camp. 👍


----------



## drstratton (Aug 5, 2020)

chickens really said:


> I would wait before dispatching the Rooster. His job is to protect his Hens from predators and being he doesn't know your Son he over reacted. My Rooster was wary of strangers but comfortable with me. He never attacked people but displayed slight aggressive behaviour from a distance with strangers. If possible have your Son lock the Rooster out of the Coop where the eggs are laid while he collects them. Then open up the door as he leaves. Tossing a bit of scratch on the ground to get him out of the Coop during collecting might work. Is the Rooster still under a year old? If so he is a Cockerel and it takes time for them to learn what is a threat and what isn't.
> I hope he doesn't start becoming more aggressive towards people. That's a definite trip to freezer camp. 👍


Thank you for the insight. He's almost 5 months old, so still pretty young. He's not aggressive towards me or my husband. I told my son he was just protecting his flock and he will have to figure out how to keep him out of the pen when he has to go in there. For now I will keep him, but if he becomes aggressive towards us, he will become chicken and dumplins!


----------



## drstratton (Aug 5, 2020)

Dale is playing in a golf tournament today & I didn't want to stay home, so I'm hanging out at a nearby park reading a book. This is my view!


----------



## Baymule (Aug 5, 2020)

I’ve had several mean roosters. They wind up as mean rooster soup, much to the delight of my granddaughters. I beat one down with a Feed bucket until he was trying to find a hole to crawl into. He behaved for a long time after that. I don’t have a rooster now, I’ll get another some day.


----------



## drstratton (Aug 5, 2020)

Baymule said:


> I’ve had several mean roosters. They wind up as mean rooster soup, much to the delight of my granddaughters. I beat one down with a Feed bucket until he was trying to find a hole to crawl into. He behaved for a long time after that. I don’t have a rooster now, I’ll get another some day.


We had one super aggressive banty rooster...I shared about him before...he became dinner! 
I really think Roo was just protecting his flock time will tell!


----------



## Bruce (Aug 5, 2020)

drstratton said:


> This is my view!


Lovely!!!!


----------



## chickens really (Aug 6, 2020)

drstratton said:


> Thank you for the insight. He's almost 5 months old, so still pretty young. He's not aggressive towards me or my husband. I told my son he was just protecting his flock and he will have to figure out how to keep him out of the pen when he has to go in there. For now I will keep him, but if he becomes aggressive towards us, he will become chicken and dumplins!


One trick is to carry a long stick as an extension of your arm and never allow him in your space. Tap the stick on the ground to get him moving away from you. Never walk around a Rooster/Cockerel. Walk through him so he has to move. Good luck..👍😁


----------



## drstratton (Aug 6, 2020)

chickens really said:


> One trick is to carry a long stick as an extension of your arm and never allow him in your space. Tap the stick on the ground to get him moving away from you. Never walk around a Rooster/Cockerel. Walk through him so he has to move. Good luck..👍😁


Thank you! I always walk through them, but I didn't tell my son that and a stick is a great idea. I will let him know.


----------



## drstratton (Aug 7, 2020)

The high temps are down in the 80's now...yay! I bred Daphne to Buck this morning, I will breed Chloe tomorrow morning!    Hopefully we will have baby rabbits around the first week of September! 

@Mike CHS   I found and ordered some of the Tattler Lids...thank you so much for the information!


----------



## Mike CHS (Aug 7, 2020)

You are very welcome.  Every once in awhile, they used to have a bulk sale but I haven't seen anything in a long time.


----------



## drstratton (Aug 7, 2020)

Mike CHS said:


> You are very welcome.  Every once in awhile, they used to have a bulk sale but I haven't seen anything in a long time.


I was able to buy 3 dozen, which shaved a little off of the price!


----------



## drstratton (Aug 7, 2020)

I brought in 3 eggs today and one of them weighed 62g...almost an X-Large egg.  It was laid by Maggie, one of my Midnight Majesty Marans...good girl!!!  

62g, 41, 41g


----------



## Bruce (Aug 8, 2020)

Gives the other girls a hint at what they will be laying in awhile.


----------



## drstratton (Aug 8, 2020)

Bruce said:


> Gives the other girls a hint at what they will be laying in awhile.


I hope they catch on! Lol!


----------



## drstratton (Aug 26, 2020)

Good morning!  It's been a very busy month.  I hope everyone is doing well!  My hens are laying and my rabbits are acting like they want to build nests, but it hasn't been 28 days since I bred them.  I will post some questions on the rabbit forum.
I've gotten some large eggs and some small ones that I know are just because my girls are new to laying.  My first Jumbo egg on the left 71g, 48g for reference and XL 66g.  The jumbo was a double yolked egg...I've had several of those.







First Blue egg!  I'm loving my colorful mix!



I took eggs to my daughter & sil and I stamped them with the egg stamps they gave to me on mothers day!


----------



## drstratton (Aug 26, 2020)

I've decided to go ahead and place Daphne's nesting box into her cage and let her build her nest since that seems to be what she wants to do!  Hopefully she won't decide to use it as a litter box...I'll just have to keep an eye on it and clean it if she does!  Getting excited and a little nervous for her! 💞


----------



## drstratton (Aug 26, 2020)

I put the box in and she started chewing on it...oh well, it will help to keep her teeth short...lol!


----------



## Baymule (Aug 26, 2020)

I love your egg stamp! That is so cute and such a thoughtful gift.


----------



## drstratton (Aug 26, 2020)

Baymule said:


> I love your egg stamp! That is so cute and such a thoughtful gift.


I love it too!  I gave 18 eggs to a friend and stamped some of them...she really liked it!


----------



## farmerjan (Aug 27, 2020)

Do you know where they got it?  Would be a cute gift for someone who shares eggs with others.


----------



## drstratton (Aug 27, 2020)

farmerjan said:


> Do you know where they got it?  Would be a cute gift for someone who shares eggs with others.


Good morning! I think they found them on Etsy. I will ask them. I believe they also bought the ink on etsy...it's food safe!


----------



## drstratton (Aug 27, 2020)

More eggs! I brought in 11 eggs today. One of them was 74g or 2.9oz.


----------



## farmerjan (Aug 27, 2020)

Love to bring eggs in the house and look at them... especially when there are different colors.  When I had the free range layers, all the eggs were brown, that is what sells here, and all I could think of,  was I ever going to get done washing and packing... but that was like 10 doz or more a day... had up to 150 hens at one time.... still, it was nice to be able to fill an order for 10 and 20 dozen at a time.... one place I did flats.... 2 1/2 dozen to a flat.... a case was 30 dozen and they would take 2 cases one week, 1 case the following usually.... it was a summer camp.... LOTTA EGGS....


----------



## drstratton (Aug 27, 2020)

farmerjan said:


> Love to bring eggs in the house and look at them... especially when there are different colors.  When I had the free range layers, all the eggs were brown, that is what sells here, and all I could think of,  was I ever going to get done washing and packing... but that was like 10 doz or more a day... had up to 150 hens at one time.... still, it was nice to be able to fill an order for 10 and 20 dozen at a time.... one place I did flats.... 2 1/2 dozen to a flat.... a case was 30 dozen and they would take 2 cases one week, 1 case the following usually.... it was a summer camp.... LOTTA EGGS....


So do I!  That is a lot of eggs! More than I want to deal with!


----------



## Baymule (Aug 29, 2020)

Chickens are fun, eggs are fun, they are an essential small livestock.


----------



## drstratton (Aug 29, 2020)

Baymule said:


> Chickens are fun, eggs are fun, they are an essential small livestock.


They definitely are!


----------



## drstratton (Aug 31, 2020)

The garden has been producing tomatoes like crazy. We picked & canned 20 pints of San Marzano sauce tomatoes on Friday. Then yesterday we picked half of the other varieties that were ripe & canned 24 quarts, well 25 if you count the jar Dale dropped...lol We will pick the rest of the ripe tomatoes today & get them put up. So far we've canned a total of 55 quarts & 24 pints. I really think the landscape fabric & drip tape that we put in has contributed to the bumper crop we've had. Here's a few pictures of the garden today. The corn is taller than any that we've ever grown, we didn't use landscape fabric, but we did use the drip tape. We need to get it harvested & into the freezer, that will probably happen next week. We've put up a few beans, but we were gone a couple of weekends in a row & they got away from us...oh well, hopefully we'll get a few more...it was worth losing out on them as we were spending some time with our kids.


----------



## drstratton (Aug 31, 2020)

We harvested less than 1/2 of the first set of corn this afternoon! We blanched it, cut it off the cob & stuck it in the freezer. We will finish it up tomorrow. We picked 52 ears, 60 cups cut off the cob for a total of 16 meals for our family. Hopefully we will get close to the same amount tomorrow! Then, maybe by next weekend we will be able to pick & freeze the secondary ears! 

I told my husband that I wanted to put the cobs into the freezer so that I can pull them out as a treat for the chickens. His comment to me " I thought you were going to say that you wanted to keep them for toilet paper"...he cracks me up... 

This is the tallest our corn has ever grown! 








Blanched




I portion them into ziplocs, then place them into food saver bags. Each has two meals worth, I can reseal the bags after I take the first portion out.


----------



## Baymule (Aug 31, 2020)

That is some beautiful corn! I love cream corn.  You will certainly enjoy the rewards of your hard work.


----------



## drstratton (Aug 31, 2020)

Baymule said:


> That is some beautiful corn! I love cream corn.  You will certainly enjoy the rewards of your hard work.


Hi Bay!  Thank you!  I took a nap today, so I am still wide awake!  How do you make your cream corn...if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## Baymule (Aug 31, 2020)

I use a sharp knife, make a cut, skimming the top of the kernels off. Then a second and third cut, rotate the cob, rinse repeat. Then I scrape the cob to get the milk out. If you scrape the cob the wrong direction, the milk flies upwards and splatters in you and everything. Scrape the cob the right direction and most of it will go into the pan. I usually spread newspapers on the table as it is a messy job. Take note: corn dries to cement and is hard to clean up, so don’t leave it to clean up later. Haha, once I sat at a table by a window that had Venetian blinds. I had a MESS to scrub!


----------



## drstratton (Aug 31, 2020)

Baymule said:


> I use a sharp knife, make a cut, skimming the top of the kernels off. Then a second and third cut, rotate the cob, rinse repeat. Then I scrape the cob to get the milk out. If you scrape the cob the wrong direction, the milk flies upwards and splatters in you and everything. Scrape the cob the right direction and most of it will go into the pan. I usually spread newspapers on the table as it is a messy job. Take note: corn dries to cement and is hard to clean up, so don’t leave it to clean up later. Haha, once I sat at a table by a window that had Venetian blinds. I had a MESS to scrub!


Thank you Bay...yeah, corn is definitely hard to clean up when dry...I can't even imagine the blinds!  I will have to give that a try! Thanks again!


----------



## drstratton (Sep 7, 2020)

Good morning all, I hope everyone is doing well! 
I bred Daphne to Buck on the 7th of August...32 days later she had her first kindle of 13 kits and on Labor Day too, so fitting! My youngest son was also born on Labor Day!  All alive and well and wiggling! In fact they are so wiggly that I can't get a good picture...to blurry!  She seemed to be just a little concerned as I checked them, but she let me pick them up with no problems!

<iframe width="1180" height="664" src="



" frameborder="0" allow="accelerometer; autoplay; encrypted-media; gyroscope; picture-in-picture" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## Bruce (Sep 7, 2020)

That is a lot of squirming little bunnies!


----------



## drstratton (Sep 9, 2020)

I ordered some formula for the kits, some of them are definitely not getting enough food. It will arrive tomorrow & I will give them some as soon as it gets here, some of their tummies were quite wrinkly! It will be amazing if they all make it! If Chloe is pregnant & has a small litter, I will see if she will foster some! She could kindle anytime in the next 4-5 days!


----------



## Bruce (Sep 9, 2020)

Must be a really small bottle and nipple for a kit!

Are the nasty fires staying away from you?


----------



## drstratton (Sep 9, 2020)

Bruce said:


> Must be a really small bottle and nipple for a kit!
> 
> Are the nasty fires staying away from you?


Hi Bruce!

The nipples definitely were not small enough, so I tried a dropper and they weren't interested in that either! So, I took the mama and laid her on her back, my husband brought the underfed babies and we placed them on her tummy, that worked, she didn't like it very much, but it worked! I don't know if she has enough milk, but I'm hoping if we do this each day, supply and demand will increase her milk production!

The fires are all around us, but so far all we are dealing with is the smoke! Thank you for asking! How are things going in your neck of the woods?


----------



## Bruce (Sep 9, 2020)

Nothing bad happening here. I can't recall ever having a fire of consequence here. A quick check says 200-400 a year mostly 1-2 acres, 50% caused by people not being careful with their brush burns. 

Idiots.


----------



## Baymule (Sep 9, 2020)

Cute kits and 13! That's a big litter. Hope the fires stay away from you.


----------



## farmerjan (Sep 10, 2020)

WOW I didn't know rabbits could even have that many.  Sure hope that your other one hurries up and has some extra milk to help you out....


----------



## chickens really (Sep 10, 2020)

Holy smokes! 13 bunnies ...
They are going to be so adorable 🐰🐰🐰🐰🐰🐰🐰🐰🐰🐰🐰🐰🐰❤️


----------



## drstratton (Sep 10, 2020)

Bruce said:


> Nothing bad happening here. I can't recall ever having a fire of consequence here. A quick check says 200-400 a year mostly 1-2 acres, 50% caused by people not being careful with their brush burns.
> 
> Idiots.


Lol...yeah we have the same problem here...you don't build a fire when the humidity is low & the winds are high...idiots...lol



Baymule said:


> Cute kits and 13! That's a big litter. Hope the fires stay away from you.


I definitely wasn't expecting 13. Thank you, I hope so too! 



farmerjan said:


> WOW I didn't know rabbits could even have that many.  Sure hope that your other one hurries up and has some extra milk to help you out....


They can have up to 15, but 7 is the average...she could have been average...lol  I'm hoping Chloe is pregnant, so far she hasn't shown any signs of being ready to kindle...I don't know if I can keep them all alive. They didn't like the formula, so I held Daphne on her back on my lap & my husband brought the underfed kits & placed them on her tummy. She was not happy with me, she can be kind of grumpy anyway. Sfter that, I learned that if the formula isn't warm enough they will just refuse it, so I'm going to try again today. 



chickens really said:


> Holy smokes! 13 bunnies ...
> They are going to be so adorable 🐰🐰🐰🐰🐰🐰🐰🐰🐰🐰🐰🐰🐰❤


I know, way too many...they're pretty cute already! 💗


----------



## drstratton (Sep 11, 2020)

I'm at my son's house watching the baby while my DIL is at work & my son is at my house working on his Jeep with his older brother!  My husband & youngest son are in charge of keeping the kits alive...13 is too many for Daphne to feed properly. I have some mini nipples on order, but they won't be here until Monday. We've tried giving formula with an eye dropper, but that doesn't work very well. So, I took Daphne on my lap & put her on her back, so we could make sure the underfed babies got some food. She was not happy with me & I was afraid she would bite & scratch the guys if they tried. My husband finally decided that he didn't have any choice & did the same. If we can just get them past this first week, they will hopefully make it! 
Here's a picture I snapped before I left. It's hard to tell were one ends & the next begins...lol!


----------



## chickens really (Sep 12, 2020)

Do you know if the Doe is feeding once or twice a day? If she feeds twice a day you can split the litter up and then feed each group once a day..👍🏼❤️🐰


----------



## drstratton (Sep 12, 2020)

chickens really said:


> Do you know if the Doe is feeding once or twice a day? If she feeds twice a day you can split the litter up and then feed each group once a day..👍🏼❤🐰


I really don't know how often she's feeding them! If twice that would work great! I'll try to figure it out! Thank you!


----------



## chickens really (Sep 12, 2020)

drstratton said:


> I really don't know how often she's feeding them! If twice that would work great! I'll try to figure it out! Thank you!


You can totally separate them into two groups by picking out the fed full bunnies and then feed the unfed bunnies first. 👍🏼 You can use the nest material and place the one group in a box away from them. First figure out what time of the day she feeds. If twice or once also 👍🏼❤️🐰


----------



## chickens really (Sep 12, 2020)

Here's another little trick for when the bunnies leave the nest. Momma will not be able to support that many bunnies so you can put the milk replacer in a rabbit water bottle and the bunnies will drink it up eagerly ❤️🐰


----------



## drstratton (Sep 12, 2020)

chickens really said:


> You can totally separate them into two groups by picking out the fed full bunnies and then feed the unfed bunnies first. 👍🏼 You can use the nest material and place the one group in a box away from them. First figure out what time of the day she feeds. If twice or once also 👍🏼❤🐰


The hard part will be figuring out when she feeds them!


----------



## drstratton (Sep 12, 2020)

chickens really said:


> Here's another little trick for when the bunnies leave the nest. Momma will not be able to support that many bunnies so you can put the milk replacer in a rabbit water bottle and the bunnies will drink it up eagerly ❤🐰


That's also a great idea! 💞


----------



## chickens really (Sep 12, 2020)

drstratton said:


> The hard part will be figuring out when she feeds them!


You should know if the bellies are full in the morning or at night.


----------



## drstratton (Sep 12, 2020)

chickens really said:


> You should know if the bellies are full in the morning or at night.


I'll have my husband check! I'm taking care of our grandbaby! I do know that they've had full bellies in the morning...I just don't know if she feeds them a second time. I'll have him separate them & then we will alternate nesting boxes! 💞


----------



## chickens really (Sep 12, 2020)

drstratton said:


> I'll have my husband check! I'm taking care of our grandbaby! I do know that they've had full bellies in the morning...I just don't know if she feeds them a second time. I'll have him separate them & then we will alternate nesting boxes! 💞


Best wishes with the bakers dozen..❤️🐰


----------



## drstratton (Sep 12, 2020)

chickens really said:


> Best wishes with the bakers dozen..❤🐰


Thank you so much! I appreciate the awesome advice...would love to see them all make it! 💞


----------



## chickens really (Sep 12, 2020)

drstratton said:


> Thank you so much! I appreciate the awesome advice...would love to see them all make it! 💞


Me too..Glad I could be of some assistance and now they have a fighting chance to probably make it..👍🏼❤️🐰


----------



## chickens really (Sep 12, 2020)

Also if you have to force the Doe to nurse the bunnies you will have to pee and poop them too. A warm wet cloth does the trick..❤️😊


----------



## drstratton (Sep 12, 2020)

chickens really said:


> Also if you have to force the Doe to nurse the bunnies you will have to pee and poop them too. A warm wet cloth does the trick..❤😊


Thank you...that is good to know! 💞


----------



## drstratton (Sep 12, 2020)

My husband doesn't have the material to build the extra nesting box, but he said that all of the kits are looking pretty good today! Town & supplies are an hour away, so it probably won't happen today. I'm encouraged that they all seem to be doing good!


----------



## drstratton (Sep 12, 2020)

It is so smoky today! I'm at my son's and the smoke is super thick. Our place is 3.5 hours away and my husband said that it's the same there, you can see the smoke hanging in the yard & absolutely no wind! We love the days when we don't have wind, but not when there is smoke involved! I think the whole state is blanketed in smoke!


----------



## Baymule (Sep 12, 2020)

I'll take hurricanes over fire any day.


----------



## drstratton (Sep 12, 2020)

Baymule said:


> I'll take hurricanes over fire any day.


Those are pretty terrifying too, but usually over faster than an out of control fire! I don't even know where all of the fires are! We also get smoke from fires up in Canada!


----------



## drstratton (Sep 12, 2020)

I just spoke with my husband, he will be separating the larger kits & bringing them in the house overnight, to give the smaller ones a chance to eat. I told him to make sure he made their bed with Daphne's fur! He said none of them looked very wrinkly earlier, so there is hope!


----------



## drstratton (Sep 12, 2020)

chickens really said:


> Also if you have to force the Doe to nurse the bunnies you will have to pee and poop them too. A warm wet cloth does the trick..❤😊


I shared this information & told him the doe usually licks them clean & asked him if he was ready to help those babies get things moving...he didn't think I was as funny as I thought I was... 

Waiting to hear if the kits have full tummies. Thank you again for your help!


----------



## chickens really (Sep 13, 2020)

drstratton said:


> I shared this information & told him the doe usually licks them clean & asked him if he was ready to help those babies get things moving...he didn't think I was as funny as I thought I was...
> 
> Waiting to hear if the kits have full tummies. Thank you again for your help!


No problem...


----------



## drstratton (Sep 13, 2020)

Evidently my husband doesn't count as carefully as I do, it looks like we lost 2 babies probably yesterday.🙁 They were the ones that we were having the hardest time getting to eat, even when placed on the doe. I think she just didn't have enough milk. I wish I would have been home, but I don't know if it would have made a difference. I now know what to do if we have another litter like this one. He made a closer inspection today & said that tummies looked full. Hopefully we won't lose any more.


----------



## chickens really (Sep 13, 2020)

drstratton said:


> Evidently my husband doesn't count as carefully as I do, it looks like we lost 2 babies probably yesterday.🙁 They were the ones that we were having the hardest time getting to eat, even when placed on the doe. I think she just didn't have enough milk. I wish I would have been home, but I don't know if it would have made a difference. I now know what to do if we have another litter like this one. He made a closer inspection today & said that tummies looked full. Hopefully we won't lose any more.


Don't feel bad..


----------



## drstratton (Sep 13, 2020)

chickens really said:


> Don't feel bad..


Thank you. At least the rest stand a better chance now that we know what to do! The information you shared is the best I've seen anywhere!


----------



## Bruce (Sep 13, 2020)

Don't overthink the "If I had been there" thing. Sounds like DH was doing a good job. 13 is a heck of a lot of kits!


----------



## drstratton (Sep 13, 2020)

Bruce said:


> Don't overthink the "If I had been there" thing. Sounds like DH was doing a good job. 13 is a heck of a lot of kits!


I'm not blaming him, he was doing a good job, it just would have been better if we'd been working together! 13 is definitely a lot. Thank you Bruce!


----------



## chickens really (Sep 13, 2020)

drstratton said:


> Thank you. At least the rest stand a better chance now that we know what to do! The information you shared is the best I've seen anywhere!


Oh well thank you so much..😊☺️😋
I hope the rest continue to thrive. 🐰❤️


----------



## Baymule (Sep 13, 2020)

It is hard for a doe to raise 13 kits. Often if they do, the kits are small. I think the doe, your husband and you are doing a great job.


----------



## drstratton (Sep 13, 2020)

Baymule said:


> It is hard for a doe to raise 13 kits. Often if they do, the kits are small. I think the doe, your husband and you are doing a great job.


Thank you Bay! I've decided that we never get to do anything by halves...it's always full throttle...sink or swim...lol. We've learned a lot through this process & will hopefully be better prepared the next time! 💞


----------



## drstratton (Sep 14, 2020)

Daphne was being quite aggressive today, she growled and nip my arm!   She's tired of her babies being messed with...silly girl, but she's being a good mama!  They have really grown, but their eyes are still closed!  A couple looked a little skinnier today!  The mini nipples are out for delivery and will be here soon!  I'm hoping I can get them to take in some formula to get them plumped up! If they won't, I will bring in the plumper babies again tonight and give the others a chance to nurse! I will then try to get the ones I bring in to drink some formula!


----------



## drstratton (Sep 15, 2020)

I bottle fed some of the Kits yesterday, they still aren't getting quite enough to have round little bellies, but they aren't completely empty!  They don't drink as much as I would like, but I will keep trying!  Their eyes are still closed, but should be opening soon!  I took pictures as I was feeding them, so I could make sure they all got fed, they are kind of similar in appearance!


----------



## farmerjan (Sep 15, 2020)

You are very dedicated and I admire that.  I cannot get over how big they are getting already, and they have fur already too.  I am guessing that the other doe didn't have any????


----------



## Baymule (Sep 16, 2020)

Look at all those beautiful spotty babies!   You are doing a GREAT job caring for them!


----------



## drstratton (Sep 16, 2020)

farmerjan said:


> You are very dedicated and I admire that.  I cannot get over how big they are getting already, and they have fur already too.  I am guessing that the other doe didn't have any????


Hi Jan...thank you!💞 It's amazing how fast they're growing. She didn't, I'm not surprised, I really didn't think she was pregnant. I will try to breed her one more time & if she doesn't kindle, I will have to cull her, so hopefully she will be more receptive and we will get a litter out of her!


----------



## drstratton (Sep 16, 2020)

Hi Bay, they are pretty cute! Thank you...we're trying! 💗


----------



## drstratton (Sep 18, 2020)

We had to be gone for the last several days and I tried to get the smaller kits to fill up on formula before we left, they didn't take it very well for me or my son, who was taking care of them and Daphne just wasn't producing enough, so sadly we are down to 9 remaining, but I can honestly say that those 9 look to be very well fed! I didn't want to leave, but it was important that we go!  I don't have any plans to be gone for the next 2 weeks, so hopefully I can keep a closer watch on the remaining babies! I will be purchasing a water bottle that I can put formula in, to supplement!  A few have their eyes open, but not all!  I will get some pictures taken and share when I get a chance!


----------



## Bruce (Sep 18, 2020)

Well 13 was a ridiculously large number for her to have to begin with so it is her fault for not planning better  You certainly did everything you could to save them all and may not have been able to even if you were home.


----------



## drstratton (Sep 18, 2020)

Bruce said:


> Well 13 was a ridiculously large number for her to have to begin with so it is her fault for not planning better  You certainly did everything you could to save them all and may not have been able to even if you were home.


Lol...I totally agree, she didn't need to be such an over achiever!  That's been my thought too Bruce, life goes on and you can only do so much! Thanks for the encouragement!


----------



## drstratton (Sep 18, 2020)

Here's a quick video and a picture of the kits!  Daphne was watching closely to make sure I didn't do anything to her babies...she's been a good mama!  I'm going to try and get some individual pictures tomorrow, they're so cute!


----------



## Bruce (Sep 19, 2020)

They look good!


----------



## farmerjan (Sep 19, 2020)

I am amazed at how fast they grow..... and that they get fur so quick.... I so want to raise some rex for the pelts.... but I know I cannot do the killing.  Have to find someone who can kill rabbits around here.  I can do most any other animal if I have to..... just a wimp with bunnies....


----------



## farmerjan (Sep 19, 2020)

Oh, and by the way, thank you for the fact that you said you are trying to catch up on my journal.... can't believe that anyone would want to read all those carrying ons.....


----------



## drstratton (Sep 19, 2020)

Bruce said:


> They look good!


Yeah, they are looking very healthy!


----------



## drstratton (Sep 19, 2020)

farmerjan said:


> I am amazed at how fast they grow..... and that they get fur so quick.... I so want to raise some rex for the pelts.... but I know I cannot do the killing.  Have to find someone who can kill rabbits around here.  I can do most any other animal if I have to..... just a wimp with bunnies....


I'm also amazed, I knew they grew fast, but you don't really realize how fast until you raise them!  I'm glad that I don't have to kill them, my husband has that job, but I would do it if I had to!  We both skin and clean them, then I cut them up how I want to have them for cooking!



farmerjan said:


> Oh, and by the way, thank you for the fact that you said you are trying to catch up on my journal.... can't believe that anyone would want to read all those carrying ons.....


I love following your journal and everyone else's that I've connected with in one way or another on this site!  I learn so much from all of you! I am quite far behind, but I will get there!


----------



## Finnie (Sep 20, 2020)

farmerjan said:


> can't believe that anyone would want to read all those carrying ons.....


🙋‍♀️ Me! I read through your whole journal a year or so ago. Now when I go on BYH, I check your journal first to see what progress there is on your house. You’re like my super hero because I can’t believe all the stuff you can get done in a day.


----------



## farmerjan (Sep 20, 2020)

Thank you @Finnie .... some days I don't feel like I get anything done.  I have missed the garden these past 2 years, but just couldn't do it.  Sure hope to next year.   I know that there are others that do more than me, they just don't write about it.  It is kinda like this is a place I can talk "to everyone"  like my BFF type of things.  Not having a significant other, and DS not  on the same page lately, it is nice to have "someone" (s) to listen to my kibitzing.... my one friend here has gotten so paranoid with the covid crap that I only talk to her occasionally on the phone.... and a couple others are just not into the animals.... I really am not that close to many with similar lifestyles anymore.  My own fault I guess....

So again, thanks for the compliment....


----------



## Baymule (Sep 21, 2020)

farmerjan said:


> Thank you @Finnie .... some days I don't feel like I get anything done.  I have missed the garden these past 2 years, but just couldn't do it.  Sure hope to next year.   I know that there are others that do more than me, they just don't write about it.  It is kinda like this is a place I can talk "to everyone"  like my BFF type of things.  Not having a significant other, and DS not  on the same page lately, it is nice to have "someone" (s) to listen to my kibitzing.... my one friend here has gotten so paranoid with the covid crap that I only talk to her occasionally on the phone.... and a couple others are just not into the animals.... I really am not that close to many with similar lifestyles anymore.  My own fault I guess....
> 
> So again, thanks for the compliment....


That's exactly my sentiment too. Nobody "gets" me and my love for gardening and animals. Even though I live surrounded by cattle and agriculture, finding someone to talk to about my favorite subject is nigh impossible. We do have Robert, our neighbor and he is a blessing. He counts us as a blessing and he has learned a lot from me, even his wife is into to stocking up now. She finally relented on her NO CHICKENS after I had a talk with her and he now has a dozen pullets and is having a blast with them. BYH is the place where I know I am with like minded people, people who truly "get" my passions because y'all are passionate about your gardens, animals, BIG dogs (LOL) and living the good life.


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie (Sep 21, 2020)

Miss @Finnie,

Do you have your own journal?  Your avatar stats indicate that you have been a member since May 6, 2017, yet I don't recall seeing any of your posts until recently, such as these.

We both like reading Miss @farmerjan's adventures (as well as Miss @drstratton and Miss @Baymule and ...)


----------



## Finnie (Sep 21, 2020)

Senile_Texas_Aggie said:


> Miss @Finnie,
> 
> Do you have your own journal?  Your avatar stats indicate that you have been a member since May 6, 2017, yet I don't recall seeing any of your posts until recently, such as these.
> 
> We both like reading Miss @farmerjan's adventures (as well as Miss @drstratton and Miss @Baymule and ...)


Hi @Senile_Texas_Aggie ! No, I don’t have a journal. I mostly just read, and every once in a while chime in. If I jog your memory, you might be able to recall the time I posted in your journal about when I learned that the Texas A&M  mascot is a collie. I thought that was pretty neat since I have a collie.

Edited quick hopefully before anybody saw I put the wrong university


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie (Sep 22, 2020)

Miss @Finnie,

I hope you will post more often!


----------



## drstratton (Sep 28, 2020)

Good afternoon everyone! We've been helping our son and his family move after they sold their house, we are finally back home trying to catch up and also rest & relax a bit...it was a big job!

The remaining 9 babies are growing quickly and all seem to be healthy! 3 weeks old today!


----------



## Bruce (Sep 28, 2020)

They are doing great!


----------



## drstratton (Sep 28, 2020)

Bruce said:


> They are doing great!


And I'm so relieved that they are!  I now know that she can keep 9 kits going strong, so that's good knowledge for the next litter...whenever we decide to have another litter that is!


----------



## chickens really (Sep 28, 2020)

Bunnies are adorable..❤️🐰


----------



## drstratton (Sep 28, 2020)

chickens really said:


> Bunnies are adorable..❤🐰


Yes, they definitely are! 💞


----------



## thistlebloom (Sep 29, 2020)

And you're going to EAT them?  😄
Just kidding, the ugly ones taste as good as the cute ones. Except I don't think they make them in ugly.


----------



## drstratton (Sep 30, 2020)

thistlebloom said:


> And you're going to EAT them?  😄
> Just kidding, the ugly ones taste as good as the cute ones. Except I don't think they make them in ugly.


I think we are going to advertise and try to sell this litter!  I only plan on eating them if I really have too, they are an emergency food supply. They are super cute and I don't think they make them ugly either!  I need to try and breed Chloe again and see if she will have a litter and try to sell those too! Daphne is done for the year!  I probably won't breed her again until next spring!  I don't want to deal with baby bunnies during the winter months! Sadly whichever ones don't sell we will process!


----------



## drstratton (Oct 3, 2020)

I forgot to post this earlier!  I gave the babies some fresh alfalfa and they were chowing down, one decided to take advantage as Daphne was eating and latched on, she was allowing it until it decided to find a different spot and then a sibling decided to join in...Daphne says nope, not happening!


----------



## Mini Horses (Oct 3, 2020)

Those kits are just so, so, SO ADORABLE!!     😁 I'd be playing with them all. And the colors, spots and dots -- just too cute.  No, could not butcher one.   Just like @farmerjan.




farmerjan said:


> this is a place I can talk "to everyone" like my BFF type of things. Not having a significant other,





Baymule said:


> BYH is the place where I know I am with like minded people, people who truly "get" my passions because y'all are passionate about your gardens, animals, BIG dogs (LOL) and living the good life.



It's true....and why I love the coffee club.   You just have to know if "everyone" is alive & kicking, over a cold, had the baby or new grandchild, recovered from an op, etc.   Plus alll the garden and animal craziness.    It's a nice place to "talk" and help and care and share.


----------



## drstratton (Oct 3, 2020)

Mini Horses said:


> Those kits are just so, so, SO ADORABLE!!     😁 I'd be playing with them all. And the colors, spots and dots -- just too cute. No, could not butcher one.   Just like @farmerjan.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They are very cute!  I handle them several times a day, but I'm trying to not get to attached!   💞


----------



## farmerjan (Oct 3, 2020)

I am still in awe as to how fast they grow.  I wish I could do the killing, as I would love to have some rex and have their pelts to use..... maybe I will find someone who can do them for me..... I had an opportunity to get 6 standard Rex rabbits last year at the poultry swap and passed them by because of the upcoming ankle replacement and because I didn't know what to do with them if I had babies and then couldn't kill them.  They were nice rabbits and cheap... people wanted to sell out because they were moving and she was expecting on top of it.... Should've gotten them.....  Oh well, maybe next year......

Does anyone raise their rabbits in "colonies"?   My friend in CT years ago had a couple that stayed in the hay mow and she gave them water and feed plus they got all they wanted in hay.... made nests and raised a bunch of babies....just wondered how that worked....


----------



## drstratton (Oct 3, 2020)

farmerjan said:


> I am still in awe as to how fast they grow.  I wish I could do the killing, as I would love to have some rex and have their pelts to use..... maybe I will find someone who can do them for me..... I had an opportunity to get 6 standard Rex rabbits last year at the poultry swap and passed them by because of the upcoming ankle replacement and because I didn't know what to do with them if I had babies and then couldn't kill them.  They were nice rabbits and cheap... people wanted to sell out because they were moving and she was expecting on top of it.... Should've gotten them.....  Oh well, maybe next year......
> 
> Does anyone raise their rabbits in "colonies"?   My friend in CT years ago had a couple that stayed in the hay mow and she gave them water and feed plus they got all they wanted in hay.... made nests and raised a bunch of babies....just wondered how that worked....


Hi Jan! They do grow quite fast!
My friend that gave us our first rabbits raised them in a colony! I'm afraid that some escaped several years ago and now live outside his colony and have taken over and destroyed the plants on his property! He's going to have to get them under control before they leave the boundaries of his land and get into the local orchards! The only way I would ever raise them colony style would be with a concrete floor and walls, which would be quite expensive and it is very difficult to control the breeding unless you can keep the males and females separated!


----------



## Baymule (Oct 6, 2020)

Colony breeding sounds good in Utopia, but the truth is that domestic rabbits have been bred for many, many years to live in cages. Roomy, clean cages with water, feed and proper care, controlled breeding , IMO is the way to go.


----------



## drstratton (Oct 6, 2020)

Baymule said:


> Colony breeding sounds good in Utopia, but the truth is that domestic rabbits have been bred for many, many years to live in cages. Roomy, clean cages with water, feed and proper care, controlled breeding , IMO is the way to go.


I agree...it would be so hard to not only control the breeding, but also making sure that they are healthy! I just don't see how you could do that in a colony setup!


----------



## drstratton (Dec 24, 2020)

I know I haven't been on in awhile...but I do think of everyone here!  I want to wish you all a Blessed and Beautiful Christmas! 💞


----------



## thistlebloom (Dec 24, 2020)

I've been thinking abut you, and wondering how you are doing. 
Good to hear from you!
Christmas blessings to you and your family.


----------



## drstratton (Dec 24, 2020)

thistlebloom said:


> I've been thinking abut you, and wondering how you are doing.
> Good to hear from you!
> Christmas blessings to you and your family.


Thank you!  It's been quite a year for everyone hasn't it! We are all healthy which is a very good thing!  Hopefully I will get to make it up your direction next year at some point! Merry Christmas to you and your family too! Stay safe and healthy! God Bless!


----------



## farmerjan (Dec 24, 2020)

Glad to see that you are all doing well considering the year.  Come back and talk to us.  Merry Christmas


----------



## drstratton (Dec 24, 2020)

farmerjan said:


> Glad to see that you are all doing well considering the year.  Come back and talk to us.  Merry Christmas


Hi Jan!  Thank you...I have missed everyone here and will try to get back a bit more often!  Are you all moved into your new house now?  Merry Christmas!


----------



## farmerjan (Dec 25, 2020)

Thanks.... I have chronicled the LOOOOONG BS with getting in the house, in my journal..... not all in yet, partly due to my wanting to try to get things put in place as I go rather than 9 million boxes to pack, piled up, then all to unpack.  Plus with my knees I am not getting it done as fast as I want.... waited forever on the floors to get done.... BUT ..... I am moving stuff daily  and had hoped to be done by Jan 1st.   It will be more like the middle of January.... but I am making progress.  DS  had a pos test and was feeling "fluish" with headaches  but coming back along now..... his gf had a very mild case of headaches and backaches..... and I have been juggling work inbetween.... It will be done soon.  Challenges with needing a new heating system now.... but... I'll get it figured out. 
Happy New Year too!!!!


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie (Dec 31, 2020)

_Happy New Year, Miss @drstratton!_


----------



## drstratton (Jan 6, 2021)

farmerjan said:


> Thanks.... I have chronicled the LOOOOONG BS with getting in the house, in my journal..... not all in yet, partly due to my wanting to try to get things put in place as I go rather than 9 million boxes to pack, piled up, then all to unpack.  Plus with my knees I am not getting it done as fast as I want.... waited forever on the floors to get done.... BUT ..... I am moving stuff daily  and had hoped to be done by Jan 1st.   It will be more like the middle of January.... but I am making progress.  DS  had a pos test and was feeling "fluish" with headaches  but coming back along now..... his gf had a very mild case of headaches and backaches..... and I have been juggling work inbetween.... It will be done soon.  Challenges with needing a new heating system now.... but... I'll get it figured out.
> Happy New Year too!!!!


Hi Jan!  Things never get done as fast as we want them to!  Putting things in place as you go is a very smart way to do it...otherwise it can be so very overwhelming! I hope you are all in this month.  I'm glad your son and gf are getting better!

We just started a kitchen remodel and I know we won't be completely finished with it until at least February...we have to replace my kitchen window and that may not be ready until then. We are also helping our son move to Oklahoma...we will be on the road this Friday and won't be coming home until somewhere around the 15th!  After we finish the kitchen we have 2 bathrooms to update and we are making a couple of changes in our bedroom to give more room to our master bath!  Then, hopefully we are finished with remodeling and can do something fun!


----------



## drstratton (Jan 6, 2021)

Senile_Texas_Aggie said:


> _Happy New Year, Miss @drstratton!_


Thank you!  I hope you have a fantastic year!


----------



## drstratton (Mar 16, 2021)

Hi everyone!  I hope life on the farm is good for you all!  

Life has been crazy here!  We got our son and his family moved to Oklahoma.  We are still working on the kitchen remodel, the scope was bigger than I realized and when you are doing everything yourself, it can take quite a while. I knew it was wishful thinking when I said it would probably be the end of February...lol!  My poor mom just went through her 3rd hip surgery and is back in rehab.  She developed an infection and they had to remove the implant. Once again, I can't even go down and see her. 

Here's what's been going on with our livestock!  I was able to sell only 2 of the rabbits, I sold them very cheap, I just wanted homes for them and to give someone a chance to start their own breeding program.  We are not going to breed again, unless we need to! So, we had to process 7! I've lost 2 hens, one to a hawk and one to roosters fighting over her...I'm pretty sure that's what happened to the 2nd hen!  We will be butchering the 2 Silkie roosters that my friend gave to me...they are at the root of most of the drama in my flock.  I'm giving a friend one of my Marans roosters, that will leave me with 2 Orpingtons and 1 Marans.  Hopefully I will not have to thin them down further, but we will if we have to!

Now, as to the pigs we raised. They turned out to be a complete nightmare.  Over the course of my children being in 4H, we probably raised 8-10 pigs and only had one just barely miss weight!  The 4 pigs we bought would hardly eat, they were very small when we got them and we believe they were weaned to early.  One of them was clearly in distress and it just never bounced back!  We wormed them, gave them antibiotics and my husband went out daily trying to encourage them to eat, by mixing different things into their feed, fermenting their feed, we even tried different feeds, just hoping we could find the right combination.  One of them finally started to grow.  On Friday I called my friend and asked them to come get the 2 smaller pigs, we are hoping that they will start to gain weight once they are away from the bigger pig, but I'm not sure that will happen.  We called around to try and find someone to come and slaughter our pig, but with no luck.  So we watched videos, set up with the tractor and slaughtered him today. I was really dreading it and even cried when he was in his death throes, I just thanked God for His provision.  We skinned him and did everything else needed so we could take him to the butcher. This pig was a year old and the hanging weight was only 146 lbs., my husband wasn't sure if he would even dress out at 100lbs., so all things considered we are not completely disappointed. I now know that I can also do this, not a fun thing to do, but I can do it!  We will probably not raise any pigs this year, but we might try again next year.  I will definitely buy them from a different source!

My time here will probably still be spotty, but I'm hoping after we are done with the remodel that will have time to catch up with everyone!  I hope you are all doing well...God bless and take care!  💞


----------



## Baymule (Mar 16, 2021)

So sorry that your pig experience was so lousy. But you slaughtered the pig yourself and deserve kudos for that! Better luck next time


----------



## Bruce (Mar 17, 2021)

drstratton said:


> the scope was bigger than I realized and when you are doing everything yourself, it can take quite a while.



It always is and always does!



drstratton said:


> My poor mom just went through her 3rd hip surgery and is back in rehab. She developed an infection and they had to remove the implant. Once again, I can't even go down and see her.


Oh no! Bad enough to need to have it done but removal?  

Nice to see you again Doc


----------



## GardnerHomestead (Mar 17, 2021)

drstratton said:


> Hi everyone!  I hope life on the farm is good for you all!
> 
> Life has been crazy here!  We got our son and his family moved to Oklahoma.  We are still working on the kitchen remodel, the scope was bigger than I realized and when you are doing everything yourself, it can take quite a while. I knew it was wishful thinking when I said it would probably be the end of February...lol!  My poor mom just went through her 3rd hip surgery and is back in rehab.  She developed an infection and they had to remove the implant. Once again, I can't even go down and see her.
> 
> ...


Thats crazy! Ive never met a pig that wasnt.... well a pig. We did our first pig ourselves last fall, it is hard. For some reason harder than chickens for me. But once you push through im thinking the next time gets easier. great job. As they say "Nothing worth doing is easy".


----------



## drstratton (Mar 17, 2021)

Baymule said:


> So sorry that your pig experience was so lousy. But you slaughtered the pig yourself and deserve kudos for that! Better luck next time


Good morning Bay and thank you! It was just crazy, we did a lot of the things you've talked about in your pig raising threads...to no avail! Except for eggs...they love eggs.  We discovered that they would chow down if we mixed egg into their feed, but there's no way my chickens could meet the demand...lol!  we had a great crop of pumpkins from our garden, so I would cook one up and hubs would mix it into their feed, they ate that really well and zucchini. How are you doing...did you get hit by the cold snap very bad?  Our son moved to Oklahoma just in time to deal with it.  A portion of their pipes froze, but I don't think any broke!


----------



## drstratton (Mar 17, 2021)

Bruce said:


> It always is and always does!
> 
> 
> Oh no! Bad enough to need to have it done but removal?
> ...


Good morning Bruce...good to see you too   Yes it does and I know it, my husband is much wiser than I am, he knew!  I don't think he wanted to reinforce what I already knew, he was afraid he'd lose his workforce...

Yeah, it's been very hard on her...thanks!


----------



## drstratton (Mar 17, 2021)

GardnerHomestead said:


> Thats crazy! Ive never met a pig that wasnt.... well a pig. We did our first pig ourselves last fall, it is hard. For some reason harder than chickens for me. But once you push through im thinking the next time gets easier. great job. As they say "Nothing worth doing is easy".


Good morning! Neither had we, it was crazy, we've never experienced anything like it! All of our other pigs had great appetites.  Processing is not my favorite thing to do, but if you're going to raise it, I know you have to learn to deal with it. It will be easier the next time. The hardest part for me is when we put them down, once I have my knife in hand I just focus and do the work.  I know this is going to sound strange, but I actually enjoy the skinning and cleaning part, (the animal is already gone, so now I make their sacrifice into food for our family), I wasn't completely pleased with my craftsmanship in it, but hopefully I will be better at it the next time! We are processing the 2 roosters this afternoon. then we should be done with that for a while!


----------



## drstratton (Mar 17, 2021)

We just finished processing the Silkie roosters, I was told the meat was dark, I've never seen anything like it! We decided to skin them, my goodness were they tough!  I don't know if it was the age...almost a year or the breed! I'm thinking Chicken n'dumplins!


----------



## Baymule (Mar 17, 2021)

drstratton said:


> Good morning Bay and thank you! It was just crazy, we did a lot of the things you've talked about in your pig raising threads...to no avail! Except for eggs...they love eggs.  We discovered that they would chow down if we mixed egg into their feed, but there's no way my chickens could meet the demand...lol!  we had a great crop of pumpkins from our garden, so I would cook one up and hubs would mix it into their feed, they ate that really well and zucchini. How are you doing...did you get hit by the cold snap very bad?  Our son moved to Oklahoma just in time to deal with it.  A portion of their pipes froze, but I don't think any broke!


We had two ice storms and 10" of snow. It got to -6F, breaking 100 year records. We never lost power and no pipes froze so we were blessed. But everything else was frozen, my husband kept the post boiling on the stove and I carried buckets of boiling water to the animals to thaw out their frozen water and give them a drink. For the steer and horses, I could bash the ice, for sheep, chickens and dogs, it was the hot water treatment. We had 17 new baby lambs and they came through it just fine. Thanks for asking!


----------



## drstratton (Mar 17, 2021)

Baymule said:


> We had two ice storms and 10" of snow. It got to -6F, breaking 100 year records. We never lost power and no pipes froze so we were blessed. But everything else was frozen, my husband kept the post boiling on the stove and I carried buckets of boiling water to the animals to thaw out their frozen water and give them a drink. For the steer and horses, I could bash the ice, for sheep, chickens and dogs, it was the hot water treatment. We had 17 new baby lambs and they came through it just fine. Thanks for asking!


I'm so glad to hear that, sounds like you did a great job, but had a lot of extra work! At least we're prepared for freezing temps here, it's completely different when it's not your normal winter! 💗


----------



## Baymule (Mar 17, 2021)

In January we had our "normal" snow, 3-4 inches, gone in 3 days. But the February storm was something else! We just don't get that kind of weather and have nothing to deal with it. Oh well, it's gone now and it's been hitting 80F this week.


----------



## drstratton (Mar 17, 2021)

Baymule said:


> In January we had our "normal" snow, 3-4 inches, gone in 3 days. But the February storm was something else! We just don't get that kind of weather and have nothing to deal with it. Oh well, it's gone now and it's been hitting 80F this week.


Yeah, that was just crazy weather for you guys...I truly am glad that you made it through without any major issues!

Our weather has been ranging in the mid 50's to mid 60's for daytime and still dipping into the 30's some nights.  Spring is almost here!  Is it normal for you to be in the 80's this time of year?


----------



## Baymule (Mar 17, 2021)

drstratton said:


> We
> 
> Yeah, that was just crazy weather for you guys...I truly am glad that you made it through without any major issues!
> 
> Our weather has been ranging in the mid 50's to mid 60's for daytime and still dipping into the upper 30's some nights.  Spring is almost here!  Is it normal for you to be in the 80's this time of year?


Yes, but it is going back down to the 60's during the day. It was nice while it lasted! LOL


----------



## drstratton (Mar 17, 2021)

Baymule said:


> Yes, but it is going back down to the 60's during the day. It was nice while it lasted! LOL


Enjoy those 60's, I'm sure it will be hotter than you want it to be soon enough!


----------

